# The "NAMM 2021" Thread



## DrakkarTyrannis

Dunno if there's even gonna be one but I figure this would be the hub for all new product lines for 2021.

I saw this and figured some of you may be into it. Multi scale, Kahler loaded 8 string Dean? Interesting.







ESP already has stuff being revealed.

Any news on stuff?


----------



## Zhysick

Kahler and Dean... well... the blue Charvel looks good thou


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm kinda hoping they do lots of their models with Kahler bridges. I've been wanting to try one as I feel like it'd be a better Floyd. It was weird that they weren't offered on most production lines. I'm hoping to get lucky and they'll do a Modifier with a Kahler.


----------



## Shawn

Been liking what I’ve seen from ESP.


----------



## Jeff

WHY ARE THERE NO FUCKING LINKS? 

Post up what you’ve found  

They (NAMM) are doing some online interactive stuff, and as mentioned, a bunch of companies have already started releasing things. PRS has an event online on Jan 15th, I believe. New SE’s, new colors, etc.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

Where the heck are the 2021 Ibanez's?


----------



## Quiet Coil

DEUCE SLUICE said:


> Where the heck are the 2021 Ibanez's?


I believe we’ll get the rollout on Friday Jan. 1st (got fingers crossed for a new multi scale 8 and/or new EHB models).


----------



## mitou

I don't know if this one's EU only but it's the new RG5320C. Chrome hw, TZ/AN, new color. Not really crazy about the finish, but it's growing on me. And it looks like there will be a 7-string AZ as well.


----------



## Mathemagician

If Dean does a proper round wing Flying V body (like the Karl sanders, etc etc) with a NON-fork headstock I’d be interested in that.


----------



## Jeff

mitou said:


> I don't know if this one's EU only but it's the new RG5320C. Chrome hw, TZ/AN, new color. Not really crazy about the finish, but it's growing on me. And it looks like there will be a 7-string AZ as well.



I can confirm the AZ seven string. Only Prestige though, I believe.


----------



## Jeff

ESP Phase 1: https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2021-product-preview-1

ESP Phase 2: https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2021-product-preview-2


----------



## Hollowway

That 8 string Dean looks interesting. I didn't expect that. Not a fan, but it's interesting to see.


----------



## ExileMetal

Usually there’s an Ibanez thread! Something is off with the year, it seems.

Anyway, hoping to see more development in Ibanez RGDs and multiscales.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

ExileMetal said:


> Usually there’s an Ibanez thread! Something is off with the year, it seems.
> 
> Anyway, hoping to see more development in Ibanez RGDs and multiscales.


Xyphos 7 strings, multiscale 27"-25" with no triangle at nut, 27 frets, offset dots, chamaleon finish, Bare Knuckle Pickups (never going to happen)


----------



## Quiet Coil

ExileMetal said:


> Usually there’s an Ibanez thread! Something is off with the year, it seems.
> 
> Anyway, hoping to see more development in Ibanez RGDs and multiscales.



I really dig my MS RGD (apart from the finish anyhow) and would specifically love to see an RGD 8 - even though I have no business whatsoever buying anything right now.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

Their current lineup is so close to having what I want in my 7-string, I'm excited / worried they'll hit on it and I'll be powerless to resist.


----------



## Mboogie7

I would absolutely love to see an Ibanez AZ 7 string lefty. That’d close my gas for awhile.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

If there's no headless Ibanez guitars this "NAMM" I'll chug a bottle of ketchup on livestream. You can quote me on it.


----------



## Quiet Coil

FromTheMausoleum said:


> If there's no headless Ibanez guitars this "NAMM" I'll chug a bottle of ketchup on livestream. You can quote me on it.



Two things:
1. Would a headless bass guitar count? ‘Cause we’ve already got several (not enough, but several nonetheless).
2. I’ve been watching Ola Englund’s YouTube channel for the last two hours and immediately envisioned someone playing “chunky heavy rhythm”... on a ketchup bottle (wrong kind of “chug” but hey, they’ll make guitars out of anything these days).


----------



## Bodes

FromTheMausoleum said:


> If there's no headless Ibanez guitars this "NAMM" I'll chug a bottle of ketchup on livestream. You can quote me on it.



Noted.


----------



## possumkiller

Hollowway said:


> That 8 string Dean looks interesting. I didn't expect that. Not a fan, but it's interesting to see.


Dude, are you blind? It totally is a fan. Check the angled pickups and fretboard.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Quiet Coil said:


> Two things:
> 1. Would a headless bass guitar count? ‘Cause we’ve already got several (not enough, but several nonetheless).
> 2. I’ve been watching Ola Englund’s YouTube channel for the last two hours and immediately envisioned someone playing “chunky heavy rhythm”... on a ketchup bottle (wrong kind of “chug” but hey, they’ll make guitars out of anything these days).


The basses don't count, though my buddy has one and they play great, I want a guitar that's headless from them, specifically a headless S model.


----------



## manu80

possumkiller said:


> Dude, are you blind? It totally is a fan. Check the angled pickups and fretboard.



Dude, he’s not « fan » or found of the result visually wise  lol
But yes fanned fret


----------



## diagrammatiks

FromTheMausoleum said:


> The basses don't count, though my buddy has one and they play great, I want a guitar that's headless from them, specifically a headless S model.



yes. but I hardly think they're going to do anything cool with their red headed step child.


----------



## dav43

From sterling by MM FOR 2021

new finishes for the JP line:







The Jason Richardson 6 String



the sterling Mariposa





The new sterling cutlass in HSS or SSS configuration


----------



## thebeesknees22

the mariposa is interesting. It's giving me a very 80's vibe, but I kind of like it.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

dav43 said:


> From sterling by MM FOR 2021
> 
> new finishes for the JP line:
> View attachment 88354
> 
> View attachment 88355
> 
> View attachment 88356
> 
> 
> The Jason Richardson 6 String
> View attachment 88357
> 
> 
> the sterling Mariposa
> View attachment 88358
> 
> View attachment 88359
> 
> 
> The new sterling cutlass in HSS or SSS configuration
> View attachment 88360
> 
> View attachment 88361



Do you have a link for that info? I've been waiting for the EBMM 2021 catalogue for weeks and my local dealers have no clue when it'll hit. I want to get a JP15 or JPXI sevenstring but I've been waiting for the new models.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Hollowway said:


> That 8 string Dean looks interesting. I didn't expect that. Not a fan, but it's interesting to see.



If it wasn't that atrocious dad metal ML shape, I would be interested. An exile shape would have been so much better, IMO


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

possumkiller said:


> Dude, are you blind? It totally is a fan. Check the angled pickups and fretboard.



Way to insult visually impaired people.

He is meaning not a fan of it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

[


possumkiller said:


> Dude, are you blind? It totally is a fan. Check the angled pickups and fretboard.



I don't know what's funnier. This post or the people wooshing over it.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

possumkiller said:


> Dude, are you blind? It totally is a fan. Check the angled pickups and fretboard.


Galaxy brain joke


----------



## Bearitone

thebeesknees22 said:


> the mariposa is interesting. It's giving me a very 80's vibe, but I kind of like it.


Link to where you found these? I googled Sterling Mariposa and cannot find it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> If it wasn't that atrocious dad metal ML shape, I would be interested. An exile shape would have been so much better, IMO


ML > any other shape


----------



## bostjan

I'm not a huge multiscale of the Dean ML shape, myself.

50/50 odds on Ernie Ball not announcing an eight string after all of the hype the past two-three months over the JP-8.

80/20 odds on Ibanez announcing something most people didn't expect, and a vocal group here hating it.

Also Gibson coming out with a catalogue that, to Gibson fans, offers something really interesting, but most of the rest of us not seeing any difference between that and the past few years.


----------



## Forkface

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> [
> 
> 
> I don't know what's funnier. This post or the people wooshing over it.


i somehow feel that the wooshing was due to a language barrier more than anything, but still


----------



## dav43

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Do you have a link for that info? I've been waiting for the EBMM 2021 catalogue for weeks and my local dealers have no clue when it'll hit. I want to get a JP15 or JPXI sevenstring but I've been waiting for the new models.



the link : 
https://www.gak.co.uk/Search/#&auto=true&min=93&max=12999&b=193&cat=29


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

FromTheMausoleum said:


> If there's no headless Ibanez guitars this "NAMM" I'll chug a bottle of ketchup on livestream. You can quote me on it.



That's a solid bet, but I'd imagine they won't be MIJ.


----------



## mlp187

Seven string Kelly. Seven string Kelly. Seven string Kelly. Seven string Kelly. Seven string Kelly. Seven string Kelly. Seven string Kelly. Seven string Kelly. Seven string Kelly. Seven string Kelly. Seven string Kelly. Seven string Kelly. Seven string Kelly. Seven string Kelly. Seven string Kelly. Seven string Kelly.
Explorer Tribute in walnut satin.
There’s no news on this stuff. It’s just the same shit I want year after year.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

dav43 said:


> the link :
> https://www.gak.co.uk/Search/#&auto=true&min=93&max=12999&b=193&cat=29



Thanks man! Unfortunately link is broken.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

bostjan said:


> I'm not a huge multiscale of the Dean ML shape, myself.
> 
> 50/50 odds on Ernie Ball not announcing an eight string after all of the hype the past two-three months over the JP-8.
> 
> 80/20 odds on Ibanez announcing something most people didn't expect, and a vocal group here hating it.
> 
> Also Gibson coming out with a catalogue that, to Gibson fans, offers something really interesting, but most of the rest of us not seeing any difference between that and the past few years.



Man I read this a few times wondering how the hell you confused fan for multiscale...and then I got it. I see what you did there.


----------



## dav43

Some new finishes for ibanez rgs

Ibanez Prestige rg752



Ibanez Prestige RG5121



Ibanez Prestige RG5170



Ibanez AXION LABEL rg631


----------



## bostjan

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Man I read this a few times wondering how the hell you confused fan for multiscale...and then I got it. I see what you did there.


Sometimes music puns are only funny the supertonic or mediant time you read them.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

bostjan said:


> Sometimes music puns are only funny the supertonic or mediant time you read them.


----------



## bostjan

I'll 261.63 Hz myself out...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Goddamnit. That's it. MODS..LOCK'ER UP!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Well I could see headless Ibanez being a thing with the whole EHB test run


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dav43 said:


> Ibanez Prestige RG5170
> View attachment 88372
> 
> 
> Ibanez AXION LABEL rg631
> View attachment 88373


----------



## Albake21

Love that RG5170 and RG5121, but I really wish it didn't have Fishmans.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Albake21 said:


> Love that RG5170 and RG5121, but I really wish it didn't have Fishmans.


The world is your oyster on a straight-scale 6 string. If you’re careful you could try out both humbucking voices on every model they make without soldering or even removing the protective film. You _might_ have to de-solder a single wire from the stock pickups if they’re set up to split, but that’d be it.

Not trying to sell you on anything, but if Fishman made the Classic set in a configuration that would work with my MS 7 I’d be all over them (versus the Moderns I have in there now).


----------



## dav43

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


That’ s a secret


----------



## Masoo2

dav43 said:


> Ibanez AXION LABEL rg631
> View attachment 88373


Is that a totally-not-signature from a metalcore guitarist whose name is escaping me right now? 

Maybe the dude from Ice Nine Kills? The Word Alive? We Came As Romans? The Color Morale?

Swear one of them has like 4-5x LACS or otherwise non-standard RGs with pickguards, Fishmans, and different finishes such as the chameleon like that Axion Label


----------



## Matt08642

mitou said:


> I don't know if this one's EU only but it's the new RG5320C. Chrome hw, TZ/AN, new color. Not really crazy about the finish, but it's growing on me. And it looks like there will be a 7-string AZ as well.



Holy shit Ibanez please release this in Canada


----------



## Jeff

I think it would be cool if Ibanez/ESP/Schecter got in on the headless game. I’m surprised they haven’t, with the exception of few basses from Ibanez.


----------



## odibrom

Jeff said:


> I think it would be cool if Ibanez/ESP/Schecter got in on the headless game. I’m surprised they haven’t, with the exception of few basses from Ibanez.



Ibanez have been there in mid to late 80s...


----------



## Zhysick

Well, the hottest thing, appart from the music jokes, is that Axxion RG with the chamaleon finish and fixed bridge...


----------



## Leviathus

The purple 752 is nice.


----------



## jl-austin

Zhysick said:


> Well, the hottest thing, appart from the music jokes, is that Axxion RG with the chamaleon finish and fixed bridge...



Unfortunately Axxion guitars are made out of "who-knows-what-it-is" plywood.


----------



## Zhysick

jl-austin said:


> Unfortunately Axxion guitars are made out of "who-knows-what-it-is" plywood.



I don't like Ibanez neck profiles anyway, wasn't thinking on getting one  but it looks nice!


----------



## thebeesknees22

that purple Prestige rg752 all the way. ..but i'm with you @Zhysick on the neck profiles. After owning an rga71al for a while, those super thin necks aren't the most comfy for me.


----------



## Mathemagician

OmegaSlayer said:


> Xyphos 7 strings



I’d be willing to give ibanez necks another try for this. 



FromTheMausoleum said:


> If there's no headless Ibanez guitars this "NAMM" I'll chug a bottle of ketchup on livestream. You can quote me on it.



Quoting so you can’t edit later. 



bostjan said:


> Also Gibson coming out with a catalogue that, to Gibson fans, offers something really interesting, but most of the rest of us not seeing any difference between that and the past few years.



Well damn bro, hello to you to. Just calling me out like that for not being able to understand anything the catalog says beyond “60’s slim-taper neck” and “does/doesn’t have P90’s”.


----------



## Zhysick

thebeesknees22 said:


> that purple Prestige rg752 all the way. ..but i'm with you @Zhysick on the neck profiles. After owning an rga71al for a while, those super thin necks aren't the most comfy for me.



My problem is the wideness more than the thiness... well, you can understand me


----------



## ElRay

Hollowway said:


> That 8 string Dean looks interesting. I didn't expect that. Not a fan, but it's interesting to see.


On multiple scales, things like this usually blow me away, but likewise, I'm lefty a bit cool by this one.


----------



## groverj3

Dem Ibbies lookin gooooood


----------



## Hollowway

ElRay said:


> On multiple scales, things like this usually blow me away, but likewise, I'm lefty a bit cool by this one.


Plus, it’s the first thing we saw. We’ll long forget about it when all the really interesting NAMM stuff shows up. And we will definitely be fans of those fans, at that point. (Pun intended this time. )


----------



## couverdure

Masoo2 said:


> Is that a totally-not-signature from a metalcore guitarist whose name is escaping me right now?
> 
> Maybe the dude from Ice Nine Kills? The Word Alive? We Came As Romans? The Color Morale?
> 
> Swear one of them has like 4-5x LACS or otherwise non-standard RGs with fixed bridges pickguards, Fishmans, and different finishes such as the chameleon like that Axion Label


I think you're thinking of Phil Manansala from Of Mice & Men, who has some LACS RGs with fixed bridges and pickguards, but he doesn't have one with a galaxy fade and he uses EMGs on all of them.


----------



## Mathemagician

And the guy from I’ve Nine Kills (great band btw) uses Kiesels for a bit now. AFAIK.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Oh! Amos Williams sig Ibanez maybe? He's been playing Affirma exclusively for months now for TesseracT play-through videos and it seems as if they phased the model out as of late.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Ibanez 540PII 33th anniversary...


----------



## couverdure

Mathemagician said:


> And the guy from I’ve Nine Kills (great band btw) uses Kiesels for a bit now. AFAIK.


You should specify which guitarist, since Dan Sugarman and Ricky Armellino joined the band after JD stepped down from touring duties to be their producer. Dan uses Kiesel while Ricky and JD use Music Man.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

dav43 said:


> Ibanez Prestige RG5121
> View attachment 88371
> 
> 
> View attachment 88373




The return of Vampire Kiss?!?


----------



## jl-austin

OmegaSlayer said:


> Ibanez 540PII 33th anniversary...



Or part of the genesis collection


----------



## OmegaSlayer

jl-austin said:


> Or part of the genesis collection


Honestly, unless a big big big name comes up and he wants that shape (and I can't think of anyone that is old enough to know that shape and famous enough to persuade Ibanez), that shape is dead and buried


----------



## Shawn

Jeff said:


> ESP Phase 1: https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2021-product-preview-1
> 
> ESP Phase 2: https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2021-product-preview-2


That white MH-1007 is really nice.


----------



## jl-austin

OmegaSlayer said:


> Honestly, unless a big big big name comes up and he wants that shape (and I can't think of anyone that is old enough to know that shape and famous enough to persuade Ibanez), that shape is dead and buried



Yeah, it seems that all Ibanez cares about are the Fusion players these days. Jackson had a 540PII shape, I think it was called the Demon, even though Jackson would be the company to most likely to make it, I don't think that is going to happen. 

That being said, with Ibanez using "who-know-what-its-made-out-of-wood" and pushing the AZ shape so much, I have found a new fondness for Jackson Warriors and Kellys.


----------



## xzacx

jl-austin said:


> Yeah, it seems that all Ibanez cares about are the Fusion players these days. Jackson had a 540PII shape, I think it was called the Demon, even though Jackson would be the company to most likely to make it, I don't think that is going to happen.
> 
> That being said, with Ibanez using "who-know-what-its-made-out-of-wood" and pushing the AZ shape so much, I have found a new fondness for Jackson Warriors and Kellys.



I had a Custom Shop Demon 7. As cool looking as it was, and as well made as it was, it was a terrible guitar. It basically had the upper fret access of a 12-fret acoustic—it's an objectively bad design when it comes to functionality. That said, I regret letting it go just because it was cool to have, but not because I want to play it much.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Who was the late 80's guy who had a 540P2 like shape sig?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Seabeast2000 said:


> Who was the late 80's guy who had a 540P2 like shape sig?


Alex Skolnick.


----------



## Hollowway

Do you guys think this is the year that Ibanez will release the 3rd iteration of the Jem 77FP, but this time in a 7 string? I feel it! This is the year, baby! WHOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Hollowway said:


> Do you guys think this is the year that Ibanez will release the 3rd iteration of the Jem 77FP, but this time in a 7 string? I feel it! This is the year, baby! WHOOOOOOOOOO!!


I want them to release a headless guitar line


----------



## Seabeast2000

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Alex Skolnick.


Ahh yes the ads. And nvm just answered my own question on the Maxxas.


----------



## diagrammatiks

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I want them to release a headless guitar line



in classic ibanez tradition the first one will only be available in black. it will be multiscale but the parallel fret will be in the worst possible place.


----------



## Masoo2

couverdure said:


> I think you're thinking of Phil Manansala from Of Mice & Men, who has some LACS RGs with fixed bridges and pickguards, but he doesn't have one with a galaxy fade and he uses EMGs on all of them.


Yeah the name I had in my head was Mike Mulholland (ex-Emmure) but looking at his customs it's obvious they are a bit different (absolutely killer though).

Phil seems correct, his Instagram username is one I've seen a few times though you're right in that he doesn't own any galaxy fades or Fishmans. Still similar though, EMGs and that one really sick swirl.


----------



## BTS

I hope they do that trans purple on rg752 in a 6 string hardtail, looks better than current green/blue to my eyes.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

jl-austin said:


> Yeah, it seems that all Ibanez cares about are the Fusion players these days. Jackson had a 540PII shape, I think it was called the Demon, even though Jackson would be the company to most likely to make it, I don't think that is going to happen.
> 
> That being said, with Ibanez using "who-know-what-its-made-out-of-wood" and pushing the AZ shape so much, I have found a new fondness for Jackson Warriors and Kellys.


Every year I see Ibanez less and less bold and more trailing in the market.
Let's see if we can steal some Suhr player, let's see if we can retain fanbase and not let them go to Jackson or Schecter.
Let's use pick-ups different from DiMarzio...
They do things to stay in the market, a bit of everything, but nothing bold.
I totally see them going into the headless market but, again, without much conviction and dedication.
I'm not a fan of headless guitars, but I would never say "Ibby shouldn't waste time because I don't like them", but they have a market, so it's a wise decision.
Research and development on headless could bring new ideas into guitar building...but I doubt Ibby will learn the lesson, and like someone else said, they'll release guitars with the worse possible specs (I still think at the 9 strings as an abortion).


----------



## Phlegethon

BTS said:


> I hope they do that trans purple on rg752 in a 6 string hardtail, looks better than current green/blue to my eyes.



I'd like a hardtail 6, but I could also be content with it as a hardtail 7. And I'll second the appearance thing, some of the new finishes Ibanez has been putting out recently look as appetizing as week old vomit. And in typical Ibanez fashion, would somehow taste worse than the real thing.


----------



## feraledge

How are Charvel and Jackson this tight lipped right now?


----------



## I play music

diagrammatiks said:


> in classic ibanez tradition the first one will only be available in black. it will be multiscale but the parallel fret will be in the worst possible place.





OmegaSlayer said:


> Every year I see Ibanez less and less bold and more trailing in the market.
> Let's see if we can steal some Suhr player, let's see if we can retain fanbase and not let them go to Jackson or Schecter.
> Let's use pick-ups different from DiMarzio...
> They do things to stay in the market, a bit of everything, but nothing bold.
> I totally see them going into the headless market but, again, without much conviction and dedication.
> I'm not a fan of headless guitars, but I would never say "Ibby shouldn't waste time because I don't like them", but they have a market, so it's a wise decision.
> Research and development on headless could bring new ideas into guitar building...but I doubt Ibby will learn the lesson, and like someone else said, they'll release guitars with the worse possible specs (I still think at the 9 strings as an abortion).


Totally disagree, I mean look at the headless bass thing from last year, that was bolder than any other of the big companies, different colors and solid scale length choices
I don't see people going from Ibanez to Jackson, Jackson has been *VERY* disappointing over the last years and with price increase for me they are basically out of the game if they don't come around the corner with some major surprise this year


----------



## mitou

Jackson don’t even have the USA Select series guitars up on the site anymore. And if they can’t accept new custom orders this basically means they have little to offer in the way of high end instruments, other than the custom shop guitars ordered and sold by dealers. The Korean Wildcard run could be them testing the waters for new models to compete with the upper-range Ibanez Prestiges and E-IIs and what not. If they were to start offering import versions of the base USA models like back in the day surely this would help with the custom shop backlog as well?


----------



## diagrammatiks

I play music said:


> Totally disagree, I mean look at the headless bass thing from last year, that was bolder than any other of the big companies, different colors and solid scale length choices
> I don't see people going from Ibanez to Jackson, Jackson has been *VERY* disappointing over the last years and with price increase for me they are basically out of the game if they don't come around the corner with some major surprise this year



the basses have always been awesome.
it's like they're run by a completely different guy that actually likes instruments.

the guitars are run by a marketing department and an ai algorithm.

if they release a headless and it's black that's fine I'll buy one.
if the parallel is on the 12th fret I will not buy it.


----------



## Musiscience

bostjan said:


> Also Gibson coming out with a catalogue that, to Gibson fans, offers something really interesting, but most of the rest of us not seeing any difference between that and the past few years.



  

"So there is this one particular 1959 burst that changed color to this kind of iced tea burst with time that is one tint away from the other 1959, and now they released this color as production?!?!? Heard it was due to the paint guy eating a sandwish with baloney that day, so are they making the whole factory eat baloney sandwiches?!? OMG I'm loosing it!"


----------



## adriangrizzly

New Ibanez models right here:
AZ with rosewood fretboard:


7 string AZ 


and many more


----------



## mitou

Martin Miller sig gets a seven string variant as well

https://www.ibanez.com/jp/products/detail/mm7_00_01.html

edit: yeah, looks like the new models are up


----------



## lucidguitar

Ibanez has there new for 2021 USA page up

https://www.ibanez.com/usa/news/detail/20201203155245.html


----------



## AdenM

It's a Premium, but I'm digging the Reb Beach vibes. Specs seem nice too!


----------



## gaspoweredteeth

Canadas: https://www.ibanez.com/na/news/detail/20201203140100.html


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

lucidguitar said:


> Ibanez has there new for 2021 USA page up
> 
> https://www.ibanez.com/usa/news/detail/20201203155245.html



Wow ok 7 string AZ and some seriously good looking RGA/RGD stuff? I like, plus HSS on a lot


----------



## adriangrizzly

mitou said:


> Martin Miller sig gets a seven string variant as well
> 
> https://www.ibanez.com/jp/products/detail/mm7_00_01.html
> 
> edit: yeah, looks like the new models are up


anybody else that thinks the 7string AZ headstock looks a little bit like a shoe? something looks off/goofy to me... maybe i need some time to process.
im surprised they stick to the blue colour on the Miller one since he posted a red one on his instagram.


----------



## mitou

adriangrizzly said:


> anybody else that thinks the 7string AZ headstock looks a little bit like a shoe? something looks off/goofy to me... maybe i need some time to process.
> im surprised they stick to the blue colour on the Miller one since he posted a red one on his instagram.



It looks like a regular Ibanez headstock that somebody sat on


----------



## adriangrizzly

mitou said:


> It looks like a regular Ibanez headstock that somebody sat on


Thanks, i hate love this.

Little bit bummed they didnt realized any AZ with 2 Humbuckers in solid colours with the rosewood fretboard.


----------



## I play music

lucidguitar said:


> Ibanez has there new for 2021 USA page up
> 
> https://www.ibanez.com/usa/news/detail/20201203155245.html


I find absolutely nothing I'm interested in ..
Why the fuck did they make short scale variants of the EHB instead of super long scale to go against Dingwall??


----------



## josh1

Man, Ibanez stepped their game up from last years release. I really like the pink sparkles rg.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

diagrammatiks said:


> in classic ibanez tradition the first one will only be available in black. it will be multiscale but the parallel fret will be in the worst possible place.


So true


----------



## I play music

Did they consult Jeffy Kiesel for finish choice or what the fuck is this?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Ew. No headless me sad


----------



## I play music

My expectations for Ibanez 2021: 

Vogg sig Destroyer
Marten Hagstrom sig LP 8 string
headless guitar
more stainless steel frets
5000 line XL models
maybe bass with Dingwall scale
nothing. 

At least they still have a handful good models from past years...


----------



## hanzzen

The best looking ones by far IMO


----------



## lucidguitar

All I've wanted from Ibanez lately is an AZ2204 in a sea foam green with a white pearliod pickguard. I have the blue and I love it, and it's not like they're not making a lot of guitars in the sea foam green color now so why wouldn't they do this. The pinkish coral color is ok but I'm holding out for sea foam, though it may never come. Purple RG7 will probably get my money though as long as it's around more than just this year. Early next year is as early as I can justify a new guitar. But damn that purple is sexy and I need to fill out my 7 string tunings.


----------



## gunch

OmegaSlayer said:


> Every year I see Ibanez less and less bold and more trailing in the market.
> Let's see if we can steal some Suhr player, let's see if we can retain fanbase and not let them go to Jackson or Schecter.
> Let's use pick-ups different from DiMarzio...
> They do things to stay in the market, a bit of everything, but nothing bold.
> I totally see them going into the headless market but, again, without much conviction and dedication.
> I'm not a fan of headless guitars, but I would never say "Ibby shouldn't waste time because I don't like them", but they have a market, so it's a wise decision.
> Research and development on headless could bring new ideas into guitar building...but I doubt Ibby will learn the lesson, and like someone else said, they'll release guitars with the worse possible specs (I still think at the 9 strings as an abortion).



People say there are parts of the EHB that are well engineered so I have cautious hopes for the EHG, whatever form it will take. 
They should just rip off the larada and give it a iceman treble cutaway


----------



## Mboogie7

adriangrizzly said:


> New Ibanez models right here:
> AZ with rosewood fretboard:
> 
> 
> 7 string AZ
> 
> 
> and many more




Damn I hope Ibanez releases that 7 string AZ in a lefty model, although I doubt they will since they seem to avoid 7string trem loaded guitars like the plague for us southpaws.

That would cure my GAS for at least a couple years.


----------



## diagrammatiks

gunch said:


> People say there are parts of the EHB that are well engineered so I have cautious hopes for the EHG, whatever form it will take.
> They should just rip off the larada and give it a iceman treble cutaway



the headpiece is great and awesome.


----------



## Forkface

the only thing i would be remotely interested from that ibanez lineup is the white waggoner, and even then i swore to stay away from tremolos after my last floyded guitar.

sad that no prestige S's and RGA's


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

That new hardtail Prestige RDGR is neat!



lucidguitar said:


> All I've wanted from Ibanez lately is an AZ2204 in a sea foam green with a white pearliod pickguard.



There's a seafoam green AZ2206.



I play music said:


> I find absolutely nothing I'm interested in ..
> Why the fuck did they make short scale variants of the EHB instead of super long scale to go against Dingwall??



People who obsess over the long scale thing are probably just going to buy a Dingwall anyways.


----------



## Hollowway

diagrammatiks said:


> the basses have always been awesome.
> it's like they're run by a completely different guy that actually likes instruments.



So true. It’s like the Ibanez Skunk Works department. They release some crazy stuff. I mean, they get a bass with 7 strings, three of which are on a fretless portion of the neck, which is made out of a different wood than the 4 string fretted portion, and is controlled with a piezo pickup. Burl top. And in the guitar department I can’t get an 8 string trem because it’s “too niche.” I love their bass department, and I literally bought one of those new Ashulas because it’s so crazy, and I love that they did it.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

It is sort of goofy that they don't have an "Ibanez Guitar Workshop," but the bass workshop instruments aren't cheap, and they're all MII. Would the guitar side actually buy Prestige-priced MII guitars?


----------



## bigcupholder

I like the short scale multi scale headless bass. I haven't tried a short scale bass yet, but I really want to. I could see myself getting an EHB of some variant next year.

A lot of the new guitar finishes are awful.

I really want them to make a hardtail prestige S with two humbuckers and a normal finish. I've been waiting for a decade for this.


----------



## Musiscience

FromTheMausoleum said:


> If there's no headless Ibanez guitars this "NAMM" I'll chug a bottle of ketchup on livestream. You can quote me on it.



Hope you like Ketchup. Unless they are not done announcing the new models.


----------



## I play music

DEUCE SLUICE said:


> People who obsess over the long scale thing are probably just going to buy a Dingwall anyways.


I actually thought the ESP LTD sounded better. 
But both of them don't have stainless steel frets and I'd prefer headless, so EHB would be the thing for me.


----------



## mlp187

DEUCE SLUICE said:


> It is sort of goofy that they don't have an "Ibanez Guitar Workshop," but the bass workshop instruments aren't cheap, and they're all MII. Would the guitar side actually buy Prestige-priced MII guitars?


I did it in 2017! Still have it, too. Sold my prestige models off, in-fact. That being said, up until June of this year, you could still buy the model I purchased from MF. So... probably not?


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

I play music said:


> I actually thought the ESP LTD sounded better.
> But both of them don't have stainless steel frets and I'd prefer headless, so EHB would be the thing for me.



Personally, I think Dingwalls sound like shit. They sound like a kickball to me - it's just "springy."

The EHB scale length choice is the "correct" one as far as I'm concerned.

edit: Oh hey, there's a new Prestige multiscale SR bass in Japan with Nordstrands. Nice. Would really be nice to see more Prestige basses out there - particularly with Nordstrands. It's silly that the Premiums and even regulars get substantially better pickups than the Prestiges.


----------



## I play music

DEUCE SLUICE said:


> Personally, I think Dingwalls sound like shit. They sound like a kickball to me - it's just "springy."
> 
> The EHB scale length choice is the "correct" one as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> edit: Oh hey, there's a new Prestige multiscale SR bass in Japan with Nordstrands. Nice. Would really be nice to see more Prestige basses out there - particularly with Nordstrands. It's silly that the Premiums and even regulars get substantially better pickups than the Prestiges.


I agree they chose the scale length well but I wouldn't mind a longer scale option for that low f# or f. Would make more sense to me than the short scale option they just released


----------



## manu80

I play music said:


> My expectations for Ibanez 2021:
> 
> Vogg sig Destroyer
> Marten Hagstrom sig LP 8 string
> headless guitar
> more stainless steel frets
> 5000 line XL models
> maybe bass with Dingwall scale
> nothing.
> 
> At least they still have a handful good models from past years...



Must admit that when i saw MH last year, i was drooling over Vogg’s destroyer...that would be great


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

There's more energy around shortscale basses than you'd expect, just not in the metal world. Tony Grey just did a sig Fodera that's 30.75" straight scale...



That shortscale headless would probably fit in a guitar gig bag, which is reason enough I think!


----------



## gunshow86de

This got me feeling some things...


----------



## cdnpunk

Any Fender/jackson/charvel/evh news/speculation?


----------



## cdnpunk

//


----------



## Jeff

I play music said:


> My expectations for Ibanez 2021:
> 
> Vogg sig Destroyer
> Marten Hagstrom sig LP 8 string
> headless guitar
> more stainless steel frets
> 5000 line XL models
> maybe bass with Dingwall scale
> nothing.
> 
> At least they still have a handful good models from past years...



From what I’ve seen so far, only new short scale headless basses are being added to the existing headless bass selection; no guitars. But they might be holding that back from everyone at this point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cdnpunk said:


> Any Fender/jackson/charvel/evh news/speculation?



Not sure if it's this year, but they're apparently working on a new 5150 head that sounds like the original Peavey 5150.


----------



## Jeff

gunshow86de said:


> This got me feeling some things...



Yeah I really want the 4-string version. Way cool.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

hanzzen said:


> The best looking ones by far IMO


As much as I hate Ibanez and think they specialize in making the same fucking guitar over and over again..those are kinda nice. I wouldn't want one...but they're nice.


----------



## Hollowway

Do they normally hold out the super crazy stuff til the end, or the super expensive stuff, or? Like, what sorts of things might they be sitting on for later release?


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not sure if it's this year, but they're apparently working on a new 5150 head that sounds like the original Peavey 5150.


The 51505150


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

feraledge said:


> The 51505150


Why? There's already a 5150. Why the hell would anyone buy a "new" 5150 for more than likely 4 digits when you can just get one for much cheaper used?


----------



## feraledge

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Why? There's already a 5150. Why the hell would anyone buy a "new" 5150 for more than likely 4 digits when you can just get one for much cheaper used?


Because the hype for an authentic "block letter" tone has resulted in an ungrounded feeling of scarcity which belies the bevy of available authentic block letters that are actually out there. In other words, magic is still very much alive.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

feraledge said:


> Because the hype for an authentic "block letter" tone has resulted in an ungrounded feeling of scarcity which belies the bevy of available authentic block letters that are actually out there. In other words, stupidity is still very much alive.



6505s go for 3 digits all day. This is clearly a dead guy cash grab trap for idiots.


----------



## feraledge

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> 6505s go for 3 digits all day. This is clearly a dead guy cash grab trap for idiots.


I'm not arguing, I got my 6505 for about $500.
That said, this trend vastly predates Eddie's death. But no doubt, Eddie's death will up sales.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

feraledge said:


> I'm not arguing, I got my 6505 for about $500.
> That said, this trend vastly predates Eddie's death. But no doubt, Eddie's death will up sales.



Well at least the good thing is with the new 5150, all the retards will claim it's just like the "block letter" 5150s...all the morons will either spend shitloads on the new one or shitloads on the block letter..and the 6505 prices will go down because no one wants them.


----------



## diagrammatiks

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well at least the good thing is with the new 5150, all the retards will claim it's just like the "block letter" 5150s...all the morons will either spend shitloads on the new one or shitloads on the block letter..and the 6505 prices will go down because no one wants them.



block letters are selling for like 900-1100 recently.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

diagrammatiks said:


> block letters are selling for like 900-1100 recently.


Exactly. With all the retards trying to get 5150s, both the old and new..People with sense should be able to scoop up 6505s for cheap


----------



## Vegetta

Not really digging the new Ibanez stuff. When will we see any Fender or Schecter stuff.


----------



## NeglectedField

Some cool new Ibby stuff. The shorter scale AHBs, the Axion and RGDs with the Fishmans are cool, the 7-string AZs pretty daring.

I did see one of the catalogues had those old spiky RG-style basses reissued. I was waiting for that! Weird it's not shown on the main site's new stuff section though.


----------



## Possessed

I really hope to see a gibson mustaine V or Jackson mustaine V in near future.


----------



## I play music

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Why? There's already a 5150. Why the hell would anyone buy a "new" 5150 for more than likely 4 digits when you can just get one for much cheaper used?


Maybe they add all the load box IR stuff a la Mesa Badlander
Can't imagine it to be just like an old 5150


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I play music said:


> Maybe they add all the load box IR stuff a la Mesa Badlander
> Can't imagine it to be just like an old 5150


There's not much they could add to justify buying a new one when a 500 dollar 6505 works just fine


----------



## I play music

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> There's not much they could add to justify buying a new one when a 500 dollar 6505 works just fine


100% agree but there are also people who buy the Peavey Invective, so... if it sells they'll make it I guess.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Isnt anyone excited about 43 new almost identical les Paul's from gibson in 2021?


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby

Seabeast2000 said:


> Isnt anyone excited about 43 new almost identical les Paul's from gibson in 2021?



I went through 6 Les Pauls and sold every one of them.


----------



## laxu

gunshow86de said:


> This got me feeling some things...



Love it. I wish they had gone with chrome hardware and white pickups/controls though but I suppose you can get some new knobs and pickup covers.

Depending on pricing might end up picking one up when they become available. I am pretty happy with my BTB33 so I decided not to get an EHB when they became available but this new color might make me change my mind...


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> Isnt anyone excited about 43 new almost identical les Paul's from gibson in 2021?



just checked their site. Man.. that's disappointing. I'm glad I picked up my seafoam green LP classic a few years ago. There was a brief period (very brief period), when they were doing some really cool finishes. Too bad they've gone away from that.


----------



## groverj3

thebeesknees22 said:


> just checked their site. Man.. that's disappointing. I'm glad I picked up my seafoam green LP classic a few years ago. There was a brief period (very brief period), when they were doing some really cool finishes. Too bad they've gone away from that.


It must be what the average Gibson buyer wants.


----------



## manu80

And when they were doing different stuff people threw shit at them...go figure...


----------



## Zhysick

Most people that want a Les Paul want a Tobacco Burst, a plain Cherry translucent finish and that kind of "classic" finishes... goldtop, black for a custom and not much more. Seafoam? That's for Fender...

I would love a pink sparkle Les Paul. I would love a pink sparkle whatever 

Pink Sparkle for president!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

In all the previews so far I've perceived a dramatic lack of maple fretboards...


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Anything new from Jackson? Heard they were doing a different import factory. SKor probably after that Wildcard series?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Seabeast2000 said:


> Isnt anyone excited about 43 new almost identical les Paul's from gibson in 2021?


That's how I feel about Ibanez.

"You know that same super strat we've been making for 100 years? Well here it is again...in BLUE!!!"


----------



## groverj3

MASS DEFECT said:


> Anything new from Jackson? Heard they were doing a different import factory. SKor probably after that Wildcard series?


I think this rumor is mostly speculation, and a good bit of it from me, based on pretty much nothing other than the existence of a new MIJ Charvel being spotted in the wild, and MIK Jacksons and Charvels slowly showing up in their product line. With a good bit of cryptic hinting at *something* coming this year by a contact I have at a dealer.

However, models have been disappearing from the Jackson website recently. Could be a product line overhaul/restructure similar what we saw in 2014/2015. That's more speculation from me there and probably shouldn't be trusted, haha.

Just make a 7 string soloist or Dinky that's not black.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

According to a dealer (Chondro Guitars) Jackson Guitars will reveal some big news on January 14th.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's how I feel about Ibanez.
> 
> "You know that same super strat we've been making for 100 years? Well here it is again...in BLUE!!!"



I think that’s the problem that companies with a heritage face though. Gibson has to make Les Pauls, Fender has to make Strats and Ibanez has to make RGs. They have bean counters and analysts whose job it is to understand what sells and how much they are projected to make based on changes to their lines. Their projections say the same superstrat in blue will sell, so that’s what they make. 

At least Ibanez are_ also_ offering the _other_ superstrat they make in an expanded range this year...?


----------



## Zhysick

I think this is the year with more Ibanez RGDs since the year that shape was released? Standard line, prestige, Axxion... there are also some RGAs back so... stop complaining about Ibanez, at least is not just plain black RGs this year.


----------



## Millul

Zhysick said:


> I think this is the year with more Ibanez RGDs since the year that shape was released? Standard line, prestige, Axxion... there are also some RGAs back so... stop complaining about Ibanez, at least is not just plain black RGs this year.



In fairness, it's the fun of SSO - NO brand will ever issue the perfect guitar for this board, also because it's definitely a moving target.
I agree though, Ibanez' new catalogue might not be the most exciting ever, but it's still pretty strong: AZ7s in a bunch of versions, a few really cool RGs (the koa one as a Prestige would be a $2500+ instrument, and how many would they sell...?), the RGDs...and so on.
Unfortunately, looks like no one is buying Ss and 8s, hence the scarce to none offer in the new line up (though this could admittedly be a byproduct of poor offerings to start with, in a vicious cycle).


----------



## Sumsar

Speaking of the AZ7: That and the Angel Vivaldi signatures are going for non-locking trems (same Gotoh model I believe?). Curious to see if Jackson, ESP and Schecter might also start down this route at some point, as well as Ibanez for more pointier guitar styles. 
For me personally I love doing black metal, death metal and shred stuff on a pointy super strat, but I really don't find I need a locking tremolo much and it comes with a lot of hasle, so lately I have begun just removing the locking clamps on them and using the standard tuners. Only issue here is that on mid level guitars the floyd or ibanez equivalent might be top spec but the tuners are certainly not, which makes sense.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I think that’s the problem that companies with a heritage face though. Gibson has to make Les Pauls, Fender has to make Strats and Ibanez has to make RGs. They have bean counters and analysts whose job it is to understand what sells and how much they are projected to make based on changes to their lines. Their projections say the same superstrat in blue will sell, so that’s what they make.
> 
> At least Ibanez are_ also_ offering the _other_ superstrat they make in an expanded range this year...?



Ibanez hasn't put out anything of interest since the Halberd. At least it was something different.

Gibson and Fender will stumble up and do something interesting, at least one thing, every year. If nothing else their stuff will at least look good. Ibanez does the same guitar just in some weird color. They tried to make extreme shapes but that didn't work. They tried to push their AX guitar but no one wanted it. It seems they're just stuck making the same most basic guitar in existence. The only thing they kinda have going for them is the Iceman and even that's not all that exciting. Hell I can't even think of any guitar players I find all that exciting that play Ibanez. I can't even think of an Ibanez signature guitar that was anything other than the same tired shit.


----------



## Zhysick

Wooooow... you hate Ibanez a lot more than me. I am shocked. Lot of hate there...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zhysick said:


> Wooooow... you hate Ibanez a lot more than me. I am shocked. Lot of hate there...


I really do. Even when I was a kid getting into guitar, Ibanez just seemed like the most boring shit ever. After seeing them in person, playing them, and all that stuff years later I still think it's the most boring shit ever. So much so that I've only once heard anyone mention them outside this forum. The person? Some gear nerd obsessed with telling everyone how Ibanez guitars are the "superior" guitar over anyone else's choices. Very fitting that the only person I've heard mention Ibanez happens to be exactly what I figured.


----------



## Zhysick

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I really do. Even when I was a kid getting into guitar, Ibanez just seemed like the most boring shit ever. After seeing them in person, playing them, and all that stuff years later I still think it's the most boring shit ever. So much so that I've only once heard anyone mention them outside this forum. The person? Some gear nerd obsessed with telling everyone how Ibanez guitars are the "superior" guitar over anyone else's choices. Very fitting that the only person I've heard mention Ibanez happens to be exactly what I figured.



Well, that is far, very far from my reality, but I don't like Ibanez either, specially because of their neck profile, I don't get why people think those wide, flat and thin necks are comfortable BUT what you described in my country is a Gibson/Fender fanboy, I have never met an Ibanez-boy that act like that, except here the bzhang9 or whatever, that dude.

I think the RG is a cool locking guitar, specially in pink with the black pickguard, pink buckers and matching headstock. I like that kind of flashy things so I guess I cannot hate Ibanez like you do


----------



## _MonSTeR_

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Ibanez hasn't put out anything of interest since the Halberd. At least it was something different.
> 
> Gibson and Fender will stumble up and do something interesting, at least one thing, every year. If nothing else their stuff will at least look good. Ibanez does the same guitar just in some weird color. They tried to make extreme shapes but that didn't work. They tried to push their AX guitar but no one wanted it. It seems they're just stuck making the same most basic guitar in existence. The only thing they kinda have going for them is the Iceman and even that's not all that exciting. Hell I can't even think of any guitar players I find all that exciting that play Ibanez. I can't even think of an Ibanez signature guitar that was anything other than the same tired shit.



I'm still mourning the loss of the Xiphos. If I'd known it would have been discontinued I'd have bought one, but I was always waiting for the Japanese version... Ironically I loved the red/green chameleon finish they did and if they had done a Japanese version, it would probably have been black or something equally conservative.

Nothing else they've done that was an "extreme" shape interested me in the slightest.

The RG sells by the truckload for them so I guess their accountants see no reason to cater for the niche markets given their lack of success with them so far?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Oh wait..Daron Malakain. I stand corrected. The ONLY guitarist I can associate with Ibanez that's even slightly interesting to me. He plays Icemans, one of the only 2 shapes I find even slightly interesting from Ibanez.


----------



## Mathemagician

Sam Totman from Dragonforce also played Iceland for a long time. Paul Gilbert plays firemans (new purple one with 3 mini humbuckers out this year). 

But at least Ibanez also invests in creating their own hardware. Meaning there’s other options in the market for people building guitars to use if they want.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mathemagician said:


> Sam Totman from Dragonforce also played Iceland for a long time. Paul Gilbert plays firemans (new purple one with 3 mini humbuckers out this year).



I don't know either of these people.


----------



## Bearitone

The Fireman is such a cool shape. I wouldn’t personally buy one but, I think an 8 string fireman would look dope.


----------



## Zhysick

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I don't know either of these people.



Really? You don't know who Paul Gilbert is? OK... I'm sure you can name several guitarists from the black/death metal scene that I don't know but it's hard to comprehend that somebody learnt to play guitar without watching Paul Gilbert's, Frank Gambale's or John Petrucci's instructional videos


----------



## Mathemagician

Paul Gilbert gave us Racer X “Scarified” and then 30+ more years of music. 

His solo album “Silence Followed by a Deafening Roar” is fantastic. But he’s got a ton so there’s something for everyone. 

And Sam Totman is in the band that plays “Through the Fire and the Flames” which kept guitar hero afloat years longer than it should have lasted, lol.


----------



## Bearitone

I dont know any of those people either lol. Or at least i haven’t listened to any of their music.

I learned literally by having my teacher show me As I Lay Dying and August Burns Red riffs.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Zhysick said:


> Really? You don't know who Paul Gilbert is? OK... I'm sure you can name several guitarists from the black/death metal scene that I don't know but it's hard to comprehend that somebody learnt to play guitar without watching Paul Gilbert's, Frank Gambale's or John Petrucci's instructional videos


Why? I've never watched any of their instructional videos. I mostly know about Gilbert and Petrucci through communities like this, never much liked their music. Gambale I know by association with Chick Corea, but don't listen to much.

Most guitarists, even metal and fusion guitarists, aren't heavily invested in shred. Even of those who are, fair chance they learned through other routes.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zhysick said:


> Really? You don't know who Paul Gilbert is? OK... I'm sure you can name several guitarists from the black/death metal scene that I don't know but it's hard to comprehend that somebody learnt to play guitar without watching Paul Gilbert's, Frank Gambale's or John Petrucci's instructional videos


I've heard the name. If he was standing in front of me right now I'd have no clue who he is. I don't even recall ever seeing him. I care nothing about Petrucci, or Gamble (he's another I know nothing about and couldn't even tell you what he looks like).

I wasn't aware any of them had instructional vids and I have no desire to watch them


----------



## bostjan

Regardless, I have seen those videos, and I highly recommend them for intermediate/advanced players wanting to improve their skills.


----------



## josh1

See there's this one guy who plays Ibanez, um what's his name, again? Widely regarded as one of the greatest players of all-time. Oh ya, that's right. Steve f'n Vai.


----------



## odibrom

You'll all know you're being trolled... right?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

josh1 said:


> See there's this one guy who plays Ibanez, um what's his name, again? Widely regarded as one of the greatest players of all-time. Oh ya, that's right. Steve f'n Vai.


Meh


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

odibrom said:


> You'll all know you're being trolled... right?


How is it trolling? The statement was simple. I find Ibanez to be a horrendously boring company and I can't think of anyone on their roster I care anything about nor do they have any models besides one that I have any interest in


----------



## odibrom

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> How is it trolling? The statement was simple. I find Ibanez to be a horrendously boring company and I can't think of anyone on their roster I care anything about nor do they have any models besides one that I have any interest in



You're funny...


----------



## aesthyrian

yeah you already said all that at the top of the page


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

aesthyrian said:


> yeah you already said all that at the top of the page


How observant of you.

Anyways I'm interested to see if Fender does more with that alternate reality line. There is some cool shit there


----------



## vilk

I always imagined that Paul Gilbert looks like this






Just based on his name. And I had to look up Richard Simmons by searching _curly hair exercise man_ because I didn't know his name either.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

vilk said:


> I always imagined that Paul Gilbert looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just based on his name. And I had to look up Richard Simmons by searching _curly hair exercise man_ because I didn't know his name either.


I need a "Curly Hair Exercise Man" signature guitar


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Richard simmons is a legend.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Richard simmons is a legend.


This is truth. God bless him


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> This is truth. God bless him


When I was in high school he came and signed autohraphs or some shit at the local Wal-mart. Not going to meet him is likely one of my top three biggest regrets of my life. Right after not seeing Earth Wind and Fire play a local show, and my ex-wife.


----------



## josh1

Any news or rumors from Schecter?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

josh1 said:


> Any news or rumors from Schecter?



Their Instagram has been silent for long as hell so they have to have something good cooking. Mostly the past year has just been color changes and sig stuff and last year was pretty legit from them. I haven't seen a Banshee Mach available anywhere and I'm guessing they made a shit ton of money off of those.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I haven't seen a Banshee Mach available anywhere and I'm guessing they made a shit ton of money off of those.


I'd also pin that on Covid. Schecter's getting hit pretty hard. Took me awhile to get my Kenny Hickey sig, and it would have taken me significantly longer to get the C8 Deluxe I ordered.


----------



## Hollowway

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza is already taken, so I’m going to hereby call dibs on Curly Hair Exercise Man for myself.


----------



## Mathemagician

Hollowway said:


> The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza is already taken, so I’m going to hereby call dibs on Curly Hair Exercise Man for myself.



To date one of the best band names ever. And a solid live show.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Hollowway said:


> The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza is already taken, so I’m going to hereby call dibs on Curly Hair Exercise Man for myself.


The Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravaganza is legit my favorite band name of all time


----------



## Zado

josh1 said:


> Any news or rumors from Schecter?


This thing

https://www.instagram.com/p/CJb59mB...bfgSsxnrS0tRPEcj1zngF-RzflRbbFBperlrjHVmAR4XU

And this one (late 2020 model tho)


----------



## Leviathus

Ibanez PS Eclipse on the way?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I don't know what's uglier..that guitar or the corpse that's holding it


----------



## odibrom

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I don't know what's uglier..that guitar or the corpse that's holding it



His boots...


----------



## 77zark77

The Les Paul Stanley ! they did it !


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

odibrom said:


> His boots...


I love platforms...but those ARE ugly


----------



## Seabeast2000

Leviathus said:


> Ibanez PS Eclipse on the way?



Yes, that is the safest Sig update since Les Paul endorsed his Les Paul or something.


----------



## Seabeast2000

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I don't know what's uglier..that guitar or the corpse that's holding it



haha, I"m not sure he's metal, that expression looks more like its all about the boots.


----------



## bostjan

Speaking of (Milton) Richard Simmons and Kiss, is there any relation to Gene?

I'm not the biggest Ibanez person myself, but I do think that the innovation they had promoted in the 1990's and 2000's is on par with what Fender did in the 1950's and 1960's.

At this point, they are a legacy, though, as other brands have pushed ahead with the newest round of innovations.

Anyway, regardless of what you or I think of Ibanez, they are still one of the best-selling brands of electric guitars, so, of course, most people's interest will be on what they release for 2021.


----------



## manu80

Really like that LesStanley


----------



## Accoun

Zhysick said:


> Most people that want a Les Paul want a Tobacco Burst, a plain Cherry translucent finish and that kind of "classic" finishes... goldtop, black for a custom and not much more. Seafoam? That's for Fender...
> 
> I would love a pink sparkle Les Paul. I would love a pink sparkle whatever
> 
> Pink Sparkle for president!



At least Epiphone has had your back for a while:






More metallic than sparkle, but close enough?


----------



## mlp187

While this is awesome, there is no substitute for sparkle.


Accoun said:


> At least Epiphone has had your back for a while:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More metallic than sparkle, but close enough?


----------



## jl-austin

mlp187 said:


> While this is awesome, there is no substitute for sparkle.



https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/rg421msp_1p_02.html#


----------



## soul_lip_mike

jl-austin said:


> https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/rg421msp_1p_02.html#


That is sick


----------



## Zhysick

Accoun said:


> At least Epiphone has had your back for a while:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More metallic than sparkle, but close enough?




This is nice, a very very good looking guitar. But as others have said... that's not sparkle. Sparkle is something more... is better... is the best


----------



## bostjan

Zhysick said:


> This is nice, a very very good looking guitar. But as others have said... that's not sparkle. Sparkle is something more... is better... is the best


Maybe I'm missing the joke, but how is that not sparkle?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Not enough flakes to sparkle as much as other sparkle finishes? The green one looks more sparkly.


----------



## Zhysick

bostjan said:


> Maybe I'm missing the joke, but how is that not sparkle?



Not a joke at all. As far as I understand it, a metallic finish has small metallic pieces for the "shiny shiny" effect (dust size) while sparkle is bigger size (metallic flakes)

Metallic Pink






Pink Sparkle






The way they shine is VERY different!


----------



## bostjan

Zhysick said:


> Not a joke at all. As far as I understand it, a metallic finish has small metallic pieces for the "shiny shiny" effect (dust size) while sparkle is bigger size (metallic flakes)
> 
> Metallic Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Sparkle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way they shine is VERY different!



Oh ok. The name of the finish is "Pink Sparkle," so I thought maybe it's a joke. Carry on.


----------



## spudmunkey

Metallic vs "sparkle" is a bit like "veneer top vs solid wood cap". There's a gradient there. Is 1mm veneer or a cap? Veneer for sure. 10mm? Definitely a solid wood cap. But how about 2mm? Veneer. 3mm? Veneer...maybe...right? Or... How about 4mm? Hmm...my floors have a 4mm solid wood surface, and wouldn't call it "veneer"...but thick enough to be called a "solid wood cap?"...5mm? Well that's often the thickness of solid wood added to the edges of a veneered table to be more durable than veneer...so would that count as a solid wood cap? Probably yes...right?


----------



## dav43

Maybe my eyes but take a closer look at the 5150 black


----------



## Musiscience

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I don't know what's uglier..that guitar or the corpse that's holding it



I know he probably had plastic surgeries, but the guy doesn't look too bad for being 68.


----------



## Bearitone

Someone on here has a bitchin Apricot Sparkle (tele i think?) but, i forget who.


----------



## manu80

Next should be dean new stuff for 2021.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Musiscience said:


> I know he probably had plastic surgeries, but the guy doesn't look too bad for being 68.







Chaka Khan is 67





Stevie Nicks is 72






Tony Iommi is 72






Cicely Tyson is 96







Ozzy is 72


----------



## Bearitone

Any pedal companies drop any cool new toys?


----------



## Musiscience

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Chaka Khan is 67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie Nicks is 72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Iommi is 72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cicely Tyson is 96
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzy is 72



Well, Paul Stanley still doesn't look bad for his age.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Musiscience said:


> Well, Paul Stanley still doesn't look bad for his age.



Paul Stanley looks bad for ANY age. A combination of bad face work, being naturally ugly, and aging like a banana.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dav43 said:


> View attachment 88587
> 
> 
> Maybe my eyes but take a closer look at the 5150 black



Enhance...







..enhance..


----------



## Mathemagician

I would have NEVER caught that. Holy shit you guys are nerds. This is why I come here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> I would have NEVER caught that. Holy shit you guys are nerds. This is why I come here.



The knob layout and the extra switches definitely are what gave it away for me. I'm actually curious to see what that 3rd extra switch is for. Maybe a kinda voicing switch if this is meant to emulate the old 5150/II?


----------



## Zhysick

In the ESP thread we talked about BBQs... thats a cool thing.

In the Schecter thread we talked about couches... those are cool things too.

Here you started talking about how bad Paul Stanley is ageing... THAT'S NOT COOL! 

Can we just talk about that 5150 please?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zhysick said:


> In the ESP thread we talked about BBQs... thats a cool thing.
> 
> In the Schecter thread we talked about couches... those are cool things too.
> 
> Here you started talking about how bad Paul Stanley is ageing... THAT'S NOT COOL!
> 
> Can we just talk about that 5150 please?



Ironically...5150 looks to be about Paul's age.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Enhance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..enhance..



I can't wait until Fluff demos this through his DAW.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> I can't wait until Fluff demos this through his DAW.


Oh boy. 

Man, everyone gave shit for Ola for making everything sound the same, but Fluff gets a free pass for whatever reason.


----------



## StevenC

One thing's for sure, it's certainly not the 5150IV we've heard so much about.


----------



## Bearitone

That’s the thing though, Ola’s vids don’t sound the same to me? Especially with his demos over the passed year or so. Imo Ola is a guy who can actually dial in and record an amp really well.


----------



## Bearitone

StevenC said:


> One thing's for sure, it's certainly not the 5150IV we've heard so much about.


Have we actually heard anything about a 5150IV or was that all of us having a group fantasy? Lol


----------



## StevenC

Bearitone said:


> Have we actually heard anything about a 5150IV or was that all of us having a group fantasy? Lol


I'm glad you asked.

The full 5154 spec sheet:

5150 IV
James Brown special sauce
Power switches on the front
Footswitch jack on the back
Block/Script/II/III switch per channel
On board gate
Channel insert for your boost of choice
200W
Stereo
4xEL34
4x6L6
Reorderable series and parallel effects loops
4 channels
3 band EQ with mid-shift, Q control, presence and resonance per channel
Full MIDI
7 position rotary bright knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
7 position rotary fat knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
7 position rotary tight knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
Stereo reactive loads
Stereo IR loaders
1W/25W/50W/100W/200W mode
Simulated 1000W mode (aka DLR mode)
Built in phaser that activates only on exactly the right notes
Mid cut
+/- switch
Mute switch
Pair of graphic EQs
3 modes per channel
Rackmount option
2x12 combo option with Vintage 40s, yes 40s
Knob that controls the temperature of the Sun
Data dump
Only comes in red or stripes
Limited to 5154 of each colour per format


----------



## Seabeast2000

- auto shut off after 3 failed Ain't Talkin Bout Love intros
- fog machine
- coffee cup/candle warmer
-youtube demo loop


----------



## MASS DEFECT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Enhance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..enhance..



Ahhh! They doing a reissue/re do of the OG? I hope they use the original 5150 font. It's iconic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MASS DEFECT said:


> Ahhh! They doing a reissue/re do of the OG? I hope they use the original 5150 font. It's iconic.



I'm actually unsure why they went with the "But we have a 5150 at home" font vs the original. Eddie/EVH should have the legal rights to it.

Also this was rumored for a bit now, so it's good to see it's actually true.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm actually unsure why they went with the "But we have a 5150 at home" font vs the original. Eddie/EVH should have the legal rights to it.
> 
> Also this was rumored for a bit now, so it's good to see it's actually true.



Yeah looks like those DIY logos that people slap on their 6505s!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MASS DEFECT said:


> Yeah looks like those DIY logos that people slap on their 6505s!



That's probably what happened.  It's just a janky set of logos they made. They definitely have the rights to the Peavey-era logo because it's whats on the EVH 5150 badges.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

It also looks like it's a 27 inch headshell. Most likely James Brown is using his old 5150 shell to mount a prototype.

Anyway, im VERY interested.


----------



## Mathemagician

Don’t forget all those specs and under $1,200 AND MIA.


----------



## feraledge

Stoked to see the 51505150 is real.


----------



## ClownShoes

inb4 every man and his dog hocks their *BLOCK LETTER* Peaveys before this comes out.


----------



## Hollowway

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Paul Stanley looks bad for ANY age. A combination of bad face work, being naturally ugly, and aging like a banana.


----------



## toiletstand

I honestly love coming here still. The Paul stanley the 5150. Im here for it.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Some new guitars from Dean


----------



## iamaom

That white border on the bottom V image caught me off guard, I thought the jack was floating on the corner..


----------



## manu80

WHen you don't have the materials to make a fiberglass guitar, put white on the pic !!!

Damn ...I'm embarassed..... argghhhhh.....I want this KK V !


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I really really want the KKV, damn, I know he used to have 7 strings before so if he releases one with dean I'm getting it


----------



## Viginez

Zhysick said:


> Kahler and Dean... well... the blue Charvel looks good thou


glad kahler is back, it feels so smooth, hope dean fixes their headstocks


----------



## Church2224

Call me crazy but I like that Black Dime ML...

Simple and it works. I always wanted to check out an ML.


----------



## Athor

I'm GASing hard for the flying v with kahler even tho all I've seen of it is in the small teaser.

Think Dean is getting their act together the last few years


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Zhysick said:


> In the ESP thread we talked about BBQs... thats a cool thing.
> 
> In the Schecter thread we talked about couches... those are cool things too.
> 
> Here you started talking about how bad Paul Stanley is ageing... THAT'S NOT COOL!
> 
> Can we just talk about that 5150 please?


I’ll help put this thread on track! 
That’s a pretty neat rug in that 5150 pic. Who else likes cool rugs?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Dean Razorbacks are hideous.


----------



## Athor

soul_lip_mike said:


> Dean Razorbacks are hideous.


When i was 15-16 years old I wanted one in slime green.

Then a friend bought one and I played it.

I never GASed again


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Athor said:


> When i was 15-16 years old I wanted one in slime green.
> 
> Then a friend bought one and I played it.
> 
> I never GASed again



Still not as bad as the Washburn Culprit.


----------



## ClownShoes

Church2224 said:


> Call me crazy but I like that Black Dime ML...
> 
> Simple and it works. I always wanted to check out an ML.


I own a USA mahogany ML, surprisingly light. Soft v neck and rolled fretboard edges feel great. They made those for a couple of years back in 2008, sort of a budget option. They also did a '1000 series' with FR's too but stopped offering them after a while. I dont get why they won't offer an affordable USA line - Time Capsules aren't exactly cheap.

Fwiw that is not a horrible price for what is essentially a Dean Blackjack. Flame tops are where you get rekt on price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soul_lip_mike said:


> Still not as bad as the Washburn Culprit.



I will not have this blasphemy in my house.


----------



## possumkiller

soul_lip_mike said:


> Still not as bad as the Washburn Culprit.


Are you talking about the explorer with the ball sack hook cutaway? That thing was fucking rad. The best dime sig hands down!


----------



## Athor

soul_lip_mike said:


> Still not as bad as the Washburn Culprit.



If Washburn still made Dime guitars or this V i would pay them money.


----------



## manu80

that jackson slays....


----------



## Athor

manu80 said:


> that jackson slays....


Yeah its sick.


----------



## jnthrngd

I’m pretty stoked for ESP doing the 30th anniversary reissue of the KH3 but haven’t decided on it yet. I don’t wanna miss out and then have the price double on the “used“ (flipping) market, lol. 

There’s some cool changes/additions which I like but it still has the USA horn and it never looked quite right to me.


----------



## Possessed

Athor said:


> If Washburn still made Dime guitars or this V i would pay them money.


I should've grab this kv when it is available. I think I am waiting for my own bloody kv at that time ...


----------



## soul_lip_mike

jnthrngd said:


> ESP doing the 30th anniversary reissue of the KH3



Is this confirmed? If so can you SHOW MEEEEEE, I'd do a lot of things for a KH-3 that isn't beaten to shit (which is all I can seem to find on reverb).


----------



## Athor

Possessed said:


> I should've grab this kv when it is available. I think I am waiting for my own bloody kv at that time ...


Yeah its wicked. If i remember correctly Eric Meyer (Dark Angel) wrote he found it on Ebay. 

Wish they made an Korean model of it, maybe i could afford one like it.


----------



## mmr007

Ok...after careful analysis I have concluded the following. I am SO fucking out of touch with guitar trends and directions. My perfect guitar lineup for 2021 should look like 1991. I just want Ibanez to keep re-releasing the RG750DX year after year and I'm happy.

To me a headless guitar is a gibson that fell off its stand. It's not something I would ever want. I'm not criticizing those who like it but I don't get it. Isn't the headstock one of the defining characteristics of a guitar that contributes to why we like it so much in the first place?

Anyway...gotta go those same damn kids are back on my lawn again.


----------



## Wc707

Was really hoping for some 26.5in 7 string Prestiges this year. That floating trem purple would be perfect with a longer scale and different pickups. Already have an RG with PAFs and need something new.

That Green/Black Axion label had me excited for it to be a prestige, but then i saw Axion Label so who knows on quality‍

Alas, i guess we'll see what Schecter has this year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soul_lip_mike said:


> Is this confirmed? If so can you SHOW MEEEEEE, I'd do a lot of things for a KH-3 that isn't beaten to shit (which is all I can seem to find on reverb).



Yeah I was speculating in the ESP thread that they'd do it because Kirk got his first KH3 in 1991. Would actually be badass if they did it.


----------



## manu80

Can’t understand why esp didnt re release the NV with a crackle finish like the Kerry king sig, at least in the style of it


----------



## BenjaminW

Ok so carrying over from the Fender/EVH and Peavey thread, Wolfie posted a pic on Twitter of him doing some filming at 5150, and there's a new 5150 behind the ES-335 which is basically an EVH amp with Peavey cosmetics. My GAS has gone up higher for an amp that has only one known photo/hasn't been officially announced yet.


----------



## Possessed

Athor said:


> Yeah its wicked. If i remember correctly Eric Meyer (Dark Angel) wrote he found it on Ebay.
> 
> Wish they made an Korean model of it, maybe i could afford one like it.



Thomann from Germany also had one instock. I still have the pics they sent me. It costs 3500e iirc.


----------



## Possessed

Athor said:


> Yeah its wicked. If i remember correctly Eric Meyer (Dark Angel) wrote he found it on Ebay.
> 
> Wish they made an Korean model of it, maybe i could afford one like it.



I just checked the one from Thomann has only 22 frets and sharkfin inlay.


----------



## Athor

Possessed said:


> Thomann from Germany also had one instock. I still have the pics they sent me. It costs 3500e iirc.


All that money, just to get a kahler, reversed headstock and splatter finish.

I would buy if i had the funds :-D


----------



## Bearitone

mmr007 said:


> Ok...after careful analysis I have concluded the following. I am SO fucking out of touch with guitar trends and directions. My perfect guitar lineup for 2021 should look like 1991. I just want Ibanez to keep re-releasing the RG750DX year after year and I'm happy.
> 
> To me a headless guitar is a gibson that fell off its stand. It's not something I would ever want. I'm not criticizing those who like it but I don't get it. Isn't the headstock one of the defining characteristics of a guitar that contributes to why we like it so much in the first place?
> 
> Anyway...gotta go those same damn kids are back on my lawn again.


The only reason i still own guitars with headstocks is because you need one to have an Evertune bridge.

Why would you want an extra 5 to 7 inches hanging off the end of your guitar?


----------



## mmr007

When I was young I never drooled over this guitar...neither did anyone I know. To me a guitar's headstock is a critical aspect of its overall character and appeal. There is a functionality aspect of a guitar that is important...and an aesthetic aspect that actually drives the interest in the hobby even more. Everyone is different and I recognize that my desires are not the same as others. In fact I think it was the first sentence in my post.


----------



## jnthrngd

soul_lip_mike said:


> Is this confirmed? If so can you SHOW MEEEEEE, I'd do a lot of things for a KH-3 that isn't beaten to shit (which is all I can seem to find on reverb).



Confirmed. ESP Japan spoke about it last year and I’ve seen a photo (can’t share it, sorry). I think I ran through the basic specs in the esp thread but it’s basically gonna be like the 2006 version which I’ve attached here. 


ESP and LTD versions
Modified/USA style headstock and horn
Full inlays
Scalloped at 17+
Kirk’s EMGs

Larger spider graphic with a green spider, yellow skull, white web 

3 way Gibson toggle (prior Ltd has a blade) 
I kinda was unsure about it at first but I think the updated graphic is pretty cool and is closer to Kirk’s original in terms of size.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I wish Dean would quit humping Dime's corpse and stop with the million models every year but hey people like it.

That Kerry V is just as horrendously stupid looking as he is. It boggles my mind how he went from such an iconic signature like the BC Rich V with Beast headstock, to whatever that mess is.

Honestly I'm just holding out hope for a Modifier reissue. I'm not particularly crazy about the Dean brand. They just happen to make the guitar I like. If ANYONE else made it how I liked I'd jump ship and never look back. They were gonna bring back the Modifier for the Select series and the prototype was on Reverb for a while. Hopefully they do it this year. I'd love one with a Kahler and V neck profile.


----------



## asopala

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I wish Dean would quit humping Dime's corpse and stop with the million models every year but hey people like it.



I mean it goes without saying, if people didn't buy them, they wouldn't make so many.

It's the same reason why Billy Joel was able to play a sold out show every month at Madison Square Garden for 6 years (and would've kept going if not for Covid)--people just kept buying tickets every month, to the surprise of Billy Joel.


----------



## StevenC

Dean wouldn't be humping Dime's corpse without consent from his estate.

If it was Washburn who had the honour, they might still be a company.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

People actually want those models. Dean's become synonymous with Dime and if they stopped, Dime and Dean fans would have a shit fit.

Besides I suppose it keeps Dime's old woman paid. That's just business. I'm not even bothered by the ethics. I say it solely out of being tired of seeing Dime models and them being released as news. It's like if you're hoping the big news in Nintendo is something really interesting and all they do is give you more Mario...again.


----------



## InfinityCollision

I like guitars for the music I can make with them  Never felt headstocks were an essential part of the package, if anything they're an inconvenience.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

jnthrngd said:


> Confirmed. ESP Japan spoke about it last year and I’ve seen a photo (can’t share it, sorry). I think I ran through the basic specs in the esp thread but it’s basically gonna be like the 2006 version which I’ve attached here.
> 
> 
> ESP and LTD versions
> Modified/USA style headstock and horn
> Full inlays
> Scalloped at 17+
> Kirk’s EMGs
> 
> Larger spider graphic with a green spider, yellow skull, white web
> 
> 3 way Gibson toggle (prior Ltd has a blade)
> I kinda was unsure about it at first but I think the updated graphic is pretty cool and is closer to Kirk’s original in terms of size.
> View attachment 88612



Sounds awesome. I'm assuming the price will be outrageous unfortunately like those Sparkle Ouija's that have been going for $12-13,000+?


----------



## Bdtunn

I’d pick up a kh-3 Ltd in a heart beat....if they did a left of course....


----------



## jnthrngd

soul_lip_mike said:


> Sounds awesome. I'm assuming the price will be outrageous unfortunately like those Sparkle Ouija's that have been going for $12-13,000+?


From what I’ve heard, they should be cheaper and not (terribly) outrageous


----------



## Mathemagician

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> People actually want those models. Dean's become synonymous with Dime and if they stopped, Dime and Dean fans would have a shit fit.
> 
> Besides I suppose it keeps Dime's old woman paid. That's just business. I'm not even bothered by the ethics. I say it solely out of being tired of seeing Dime models and them being released as news. It's like if you're hoping the big news in Nintendo is something really interesting and all they do is give you more Mario...again.



To your Nintendo example, every 5 years grown adults get angry that the newest Nintendo game sticks 95-99% to the formula with just slightly better graphics. The kids don’t care and buy it, the teenagers buy it and pretend they don’t play it, and the adults buy both versions to play and another set of both to “keep sealed”. But they still cry that “still Nintendo should push the envelope”.

No bby, that’s not how this works.

I ignore the Dime stuff and wait to see if Dean ever does something neat. They have the Michael Ammot V which I have tried to make myself buy, but I guess I would want a plainer look, and the Karl Sanders is an MIC import so I’d like something a bit higher end. I just cannot stand the fork headstock.

Throw a 6-inline on a few models and I think it would do better with the non-ML fans, but whose to say they haven’t tried it for that to not work already.


----------



## profwoot

I've always assumed any Dean with the forked headstock would be a Gibson x2 tuning nightmare. Anybody have one (sans locking nut) that can speak to that?


----------



## StevenC

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> People actually want those models. Dean's become synonymous with Dime and if they stopped, Dime and Dean fans would have a shit fit.
> 
> Besides I suppose it keeps Dime's old woman paid. That's just business. I'm not even bothered by the ethics. I say it solely out of being tired of seeing Dime models and them being released as news. It's like if you're hoping the big news in Nintendo is something really interesting and all they do is give you more Mario...again.



Then get me a Dean From Hell because I'd like a Mario Odyssey 2 please.



Mathemagician said:


> To your Nintendo example, every 5 years grown adults get angry that the newest Nintendo game sticks 95-99% to the formula with just slightly better graphics. The kids don’t care and buy it, the teenagers buy it and pretend they don’t play it, and the adults buy both versions to play and another set of both to “keep sealed”. But they still cry that “still Nintendo should push the envelope”.
> 
> No bby, that’s not how this works.
> 
> I ignore the Dime stuff and wait to see if Dean ever does something neat. They have the Michael Ammot V which I have tried to make myself buy, but I guess I would want a plainer look, and the Karl Sanders is an MIC import so I’d like something a bit higher end. I just cannot stand the fork headstock.
> 
> Throw a 6-inline on a few models and I think it would do better with the non-ML fans, but whose to say they haven’t tried it for that to not work already.



Hey now, I kicked my Pokemon addiction this time after owning literally all of them up to now.

Not that I won't fall off the wagon if they make a good DPP remake.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mathemagician said:


> To your Nintendo example, every 5 years grown adults get angry that the newest Nintendo game sticks 95-99% to the formula with just slightly better graphics. The kids don’t care and buy it, the teenagers buy it and pretend they don’t play it, and the adults buy both versions to play and another set of both to “keep sealed”. But they still cry that “still Nintendo should push the envelope”.
> 
> No bby, that’s not how this works.
> 
> I ignore the Dime stuff and wait to see if Dean ever does something neat. They have the Michael Ammot V which I have tried to make myself buy, but I guess I would want a plainer look, and the Karl Sanders is an MIC import so I’d like something a bit higher end. I just cannot stand the fork headstock.
> 
> Throw a 6-inline on a few models and I think it would do better with the non-ML fans, but whose to say they haven’t tried it for that to not work already.



"Dean should stop doing Dean stuff and just do a normal headstock"

People waiting for that to happen:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> Throw a 6-inline on a few models and I think it would do better with the non-ML fans, but whose to say they haven’t tried it for that to not work already.



Look up the Dean "Straight-Six" series.


----------



## Athor

They did have the concrete sledge. Don't understand why they can't make an ML like that that's not a dime model.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Athor said:


> They did have the concrete sledge. Don't understand why they can't make an ML like that that's not a dime model.


Probably because people aren't buying them.

I think that entire 6 in line series they made was for the "I dun liek Deen hedstok!" folks. But if they sold like crazy I'm sure Dean wouldn't just stop and not go back. They tend to keep doing what makes cash (hence the never ending Dime models). People into Dean prefer the V headstocks. It's part of what makes them different. Otherwise you might as well get any other brand.


----------



## Mathemagician

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look up the Dean "Straight-Six" series.




These look neat.




DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Probably because people aren't buying them.
> 
> I think that entire 6 in line series they made was for the "I dun liek Deen hedstok!" folks. But if they sold like crazy I'm sure Dean wouldn't just stop and not go back. They tend to keep doing what makes cash (hence the never ending Dime models). People into Dean prefer the V headstocks. It's part of what makes them different. Otherwise you might as well get any other brand.



And that is something I get. It’s just that dean can make an almost-Gibson body V or explorer with specs that Gibson/epiphone wouldn’t touch if they wanted to.


----------



## Matt08642

mlp187 said:


> I really wish Ibanez would release Lari Basilio’s model:
> View attachment 88518



Yes! The sparkle is sick



mmr007 said:


> Ok...after careful analysis I have concluded the following. I am SO fucking out of touch with guitar trends and directions. My perfect guitar lineup for 2021 should look like 1991. I just want Ibanez to keep re-releasing the RG750DX year after year and I'm happy.



Imagine! This page of the catalog alone:




Not to mention neon JEMs, Swirl UVs, FGMs, etc


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Oh oh...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

MASS DEFECT said:


> Oh oh...
> 
> View attachment 88624


Omfg I hope this is true. I need for this shitstorm to happen


----------



## Matt08642

MASS DEFECT said:


> Oh oh...
> 
> View attachment 88624



ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Athor said:


> If Washburn still made Dime guitars or this V i would pay them money.



H W A T

I'm gonna fucking pop from the GAS. Those are so cool I'd shoot myself in the leg for both of those.


----------



## Mathemagician

MASS DEFECT said:


> Oh oh...
> 
> View attachment 88624



Tolex Re-colors of the same existing amps for the next 40 years LETS GOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Mathemagician said:


> Tolex Re-colors of the same existing amps for the next 40 years LETS GOOOOOOOOO!!!



90s Rev Zero Rectifier VOS reissue custom shop.


----------



## jnthrngd

ESP preview vid and the new KH3 can be seen in the start: https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2...JBhQpCoJLvijNEDwz-CXTpwSnEGcosSOk4LnZcZvQT-DI


----------



## Seabeast2000

Mathemagician said:


> Tolex Re-colors of the same existing amps for the next 40 years LETS GOOOOOOOOO!!!



I want the Raw Power series with no chassis or shell.


----------



## Mboogie7

Bdtunn said:


> I’d pick up a kh-3 Ltd in a heart beat....if they did a left of course....



Man I swear we have nearly identical tastes lol. #LeftiesUnite


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Honestly I'm not mad at the 6 in line headstocks on the ML..but it should be reversed.

That being said 

V headstock > 6 in line

V headstocks just look better to me. I don't get why they bother people so much. Then again lots of people hate the Beast headstock too. People are lame


----------



## soul_lip_mike

jnthrngd said:


> From what I’ve heard, they should be cheaper and not (terribly) outrageous



Here's to hoping you're right!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I wish that Washburn re-released this..or Dean since they're the Dime people now.

WOULD


----------



## mmr007

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Honestly I'm not mad at the 6 in line headstocks on the ML..but it should be reversed.
> 
> That being said
> 
> V headstock > 6 in line
> 
> V headstocks just look better to me. I don't get why they bother people so much. Then again lots of people hate the Beast headstock too. People are lame


I agree the v headstock is far and away better...on an ML. I don't like a V on a V...like Peterson from Testament


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

mmr007 said:


> I agree the v headstock is far and away better...on an ML. I don't like a V on a V...like Peterson from Testament


Nah. I prefer it on the V as well. Even the Cadillac


----------



## Bearitone

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Omfg I hope this is true. I need for this shitstorm to happen



Fuckin A. Why do i have a feeling the Badlander is going to be discontinued in 2 years and become a coveted collector’s amp after Gibson discontinues it to focus on streamlining to strictly legacy products like the Mark and Recto?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Bearitone said:


> Fuckin A. Why do i have a feeling the Badlander is going to be discontinued in 2 years and become a coveted collector’s amp after Gibson discontinues it to focus on streamlining to strictly legacy products like the Mark and Recto?


It's gonna be a glorious disaster and I'm here for it.


----------



## cardinal

Can't wait for the RoboRecto


----------



## sakeido

thank god for that edit, although a acquisition didn't make sense. Gibson was just in bankruptcy and they go straight to buying Mesa? Doubtful.

Could be a big boost to Mesa's distribution overseas.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Dean had a countdown to 11pm tonight on their site for the new product line...but it apparently was just a countdown TO the countdown of it's product line...which is now 11 tomorrow

I pray every day that ESP somehow gets the ability to do ML style guitars so I can pretend that Dean never existed


----------



## jco5055

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Dean had a countdown to 11pm tonight on their site for the new product line...but it apparently was just a countdown TO the countdown of it's product line...which is now 11 tomorrow
> 
> I pray every day that ESP somehow gets the ability to do ML style guitars so I can pretend that Dean never existed



I don’t understand what the issue is, it’s not like they are coming up with last second new models lol


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

jco5055 said:


> I don’t understand what the issue is, it’s not like they are coming up with last second new models lol


...wut?

They had on their site that they're unveiling the new stuff, only to then say that was the countdown to the countdown of their new stuff. Just put a damn date and call it a day instead of the baiting nonsense


----------



## jco5055

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ...wut?
> 
> They had on their site that they're unveiling the new stuff, only to then say that was the countdown to the countdown of their new stuff. Just put a damn date and call it a day instead of the baiting nonsense



I meant to say there’s no way there was any last second changes that would require this delay


----------



## Bdtunn

There’s a new Dean countdown....let’s see if they can get it to work this time


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

jco5055 said:


> I meant to say there’s no way there was any last second changes that would require this delay


What you said the first time made perfect sense. I was just reading it wrong. I have no clue wtf I was even reading that as lol. Sorry

But yeah. I'm in love with ESP Japan and the only Deans I'm into are a discontinued model that I'm hoping they pick back up (I do like the ML, Cadi and Stealth but would I play one? Meh, probably not).

If the ML/Modifier shape could be done by someone else I'd be on it.

My wish is to one day land an ESP endorsement so I can have them make a modified Modifier as my signature. Or at least have the money to pay for ESP Japan to make it for me.


----------



## manu80

Mustaine is back ! New countdown til they find new graphics for his V
Strange...


----------



## Athor

manu80 said:


> Mustaine is back ! New countdown til they find new graphics for his V
> Strange...


This is interesting


----------



## manu80

I was kidding


----------



## Athor

manu80 said:


> I was kidding


I'll admit. You had me


----------



## bostjan

When I was a broke teenager, Dean was the only way for me to acquire multiple unnecessary guitars. I loved the company for that. Granted, that was forever long ago in a land far far away once upon a time...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

bostjan said:


> When I was a broke teenager, Dean was the only way for me to acquire multiple unnecessary guitars. I loved the company for that. Granted, that was forever long ago in a land far far away once upon a time...


 Dean is the only way I get the guitar I want, although I'm dying for another company to do it.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

It's official. Gibson has acquired Mesa. 

Fuck.


----------



## Matt08642




----------



## gunshow86de

Matt08642 said:


>



Me getting ready to buy a Collings hollowbody.


----------



## StevenC

Bearitone said:


> Fuckin A. Why do i have a feeling the Badlander is going to be discontinued in 2 years and become a coveted collector’s amp after Gibson discontinues it to focus on streamlining to strictly legacy products like the Mark and Recto?


Boogie discontinues new amps constantly anyway. I'm surprised we've had the TC this long already.


----------



## diagrammatiks

StevenC said:


> Boogie discontinues new amps constantly anyway. I'm surprised we've had the TC this long already.



well it went ta15 to ta30 to tc. I hope the tc stays. it's the best amp they've ever made. don't @ me.


----------



## Bdtunn

My god the Dean countdown flubbed again and is now gone. Guess the web designer is the same guy responsible for QC there...


----------



## manu80

Kerry king just left maybe?


----------



## Athor

https://www.deanguitars.com/newfor2021

The news are in!


----------



## Athor

Im dying. I need that V.


----------



## Mathemagician

Athor said:


> https://www.deanguitars.com/newfor2021
> 
> The news are in!



Ok whoever wanted multi-scale Kahlers you got bingo!


----------



## manu80

no black gold Karl sanders....


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Mathemagician said:


> Ok whoever wanted multi-scale Kahlers you got bingo!


Not at over 2K for imports. Eww


----------



## jco5055

Has anyone ever even played Dean USA models? I have a sour taste from trying their more standard stuff over the years, but I've heard good stuff about USA.


----------



## Mathemagician

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Not at over 2K for imports. Eww



They have to put those bulk orders from Kahler on something. Why not go nuts? 

Currently people are already paying $1,500+ for imports - Schecter KM7’s, strandbergs, Abasi’s. 

If they were the first one to do it people could discount it, now it’s more “Why not? It might stick.”


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

OMG! NEW DEANS! Sweet! I can't wait to not buy any of that!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

It's official.


----------



## bostjan

Why do all of Dean's burled tops have 100% of their figuring in the same place? It's like if the bridge pickup were the lips of the guitar, they all have nasty sores.


----------



## odibrom

... please leave the Gibson/Mesa subjects to the other thread...

@bostjan those images might be hyper realistic computer generated and not really photography... the 7 and 8 stringers Kahler loaded MLs look exactly the same with maybe a difference in saturation/contrast photo treatment...


----------



## mlp187

I really like Dean’s iteration of the Charvels. No sarcasm. I love the headstock and white logo.
I can’t wait for them to put that headstock on the Z’s. That’s going to happen right? Because I’m a dude on SSO and they totally listen to SSO’s demands, right?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

...why would dean make a 24 fret kahler loaded Z and V..but not an ML. Wouldn't the ML be the most logical? Ah well. Back to watching Reverb and Guitar Center's used area


----------



## Bdtunn

jco5055 said:


> Has anyone ever even played Dean USA models? I have a sour taste from trying their more standard stuff over the years, but I've heard good stuff about USA.



I have. I had two custom shop deans for a while and the build quality was fantastic! I’ve also owned a few imports and every single one has been returned with a factory defect...but the USA stuff was great.


----------



## mitou

jco5055 said:


> Has anyone ever even played Dean USA models? I have a sour taste from trying their more standard stuff over the years, but I've heard good stuff about USA.



I had a USA Vinman for a while. Ended up selling it mostly because I just couldn't get used to the finished neck and the volume knob was in an awkward place too but I thought it was a really well made guitar.


----------



## possumkiller

Are Aristides finally going to release their RG clone?


----------



## BigViolin

79 Z might be a fun beater.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Expensive as hell, wish they were cheaper bc Dean just put their place on the market with those Kahlers. The only company besides Rondo thst uses them.


----------



## cardinal

More 8-strings is always a good thing but man kinda expensive?


----------



## Mathemagician

That red V is kind fuego. Headstock aside (it eez what it eez). With tilt-back headstocks that big, do they have volutes for support/reinforced in some other way?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mathemagician said:


> That red V is kind fuego. Headstock aside (it eez what it eez). With tilt-back headstocks that big, do they have volutes for support/reinforced in some other way?


They have volutes.

I read somewhere once that Dean headstocks broke often but I've never seen anyone confirm it. I've dropped my guitars a couple times and they're fine so I dunno. Headstocks seem pretty solid to me but maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## Mathemagician

I remember reading about that all the time too, and that playing into why the trivium guys didn’t like them too much from interviews.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I am happy to report I have reserved a KH3 with a dealer for spring delivery. My pants so excite.


----------



## Zado

Athor said:


> Im dying. I need that V.


+100 on that V. And the Schenker as well.


----------



## bassplayer8

Dave davidson on ig had commented his sig is getting an update for 2021. confirmed will still be a floyd for this run but made it seem a hardtail in the future might be a possibility.


----------



## AltecGreen

Zado said:


> +100 on that V. And the Schenker as well.




For Japan, Dean has the Miyako Signature V coming out in 2021.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Japan once again proving they always get the cool shit.


----------



## Zado

AltecGreen said:


> For Japan, Dean has the Miyako Signature V coming out in 2021.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF[...] FFFFFFUCK.


----------



## Mathemagician

AltecGreen said:


> For Japan, Dean has the Miyako Signature V coming out in 2021.



Wow. Imagine if Gibson released something like this in the $1,800-2,200 range. 

If they did so they’d of course price it at $4k+. Would love to see some (non-boring) MIA V’s priced for non-collectors.


----------



## dav43

Some new models from Cort guitars :

The G300 Pro



The G280 select



The X 500



The X700


----------



## odibrom

This last one is an Ibanez RGD multiscale shameless copy...


----------



## AltecGreen

Mathemagician said:


> Wow. Imagine if Gibson released something like this in the $1,800-2,200 range.
> 
> If they did so they’d of course price it at $4k+. Would love to see some (non-boring) MIA V’s priced for non-collectors.




The ones on pre-order are just under $2K made in Korea but comes with an Orange mini-amp and other stuff as a package. Very Japanese thing to do. Miyako's guitar was made in the US custom shop.


----------



## possumkiller

odibrom said:


> This last one is an Ibanez RGD multiscale shameless copy...


More like shameless copy of a copy of a kiesel.


----------



## possumkiller

AltecGreen said:


> For Japan, Dean has the Miyako Signature V coming out in 2021.


Jfc that is awesome. If only it had a reversed headstock, I'd be all over it!


----------



## mlp187

@dav43 that burgundy G300 is hot


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Why do the people in Japan have better taste? They get all the cool shit. Reminds me of ESP. Japan gets the keys to the kingdom and the US get same shit, different colors


----------



## StevenC

odibrom said:


> This last one is an Ibanez RGD multiscale shameless copy...


Cort builds the Ibanez too.


----------



## groverj3

StevenC said:


> Cort builds the Ibanez too.


Was just about to say this. More of a rebadge, haha.


----------



## Zhysick

Cort is doing it right... The G300 and the X500 specially with the matte finish and reversed headstock... Cort Black Metal X500? 

I was thinking I might get a Cort guitar (I like their necks) but I might wait until the new models are available... I have one shop here that normally has a few of their models in stock... well, well, well...


----------



## mmr007

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Why do the people in Japan have better taste? They get all the cool shit. Reminds me of ESP. Japan gets the keys to the kingdom and the US get same shit, different colors


All my favorite MIJ Fender strats stayed in Japan and couldn't get them here....same with Ibanez (at least the ones I wanted)


----------



## AltecGreen

It's easy enough to order directly from Japan. You do have to get around the language barrier and be comfortable navigating the Japanese web sites.


If you are interested in stuff from Japan, try a dealer like Blue Guitar out of Toyama. They have a good grasp of English and will ship internationally.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I have NO reason to buy it, but I still want that Mana ESP Signature. I'd never play it out anywhere, I hate EMGs so I doubt I'd ever have real use for it. It costs way too much money for something that's not practical. But god damnit I want it so bad.


----------



## Accoun

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I have NO reason to buy it, but I still want that Mana ESP Signature. I'd never play it out anywhere, I hate EMGs so I doubt I'd ever have real use for it. It costs way too much money for something that's not practical. But god damnit I want it so bad.



Same for me with Hizaki's model - and I'm not even sure why.


----------



## Zhysick

Accoun said:


> Same for me with Hizaki's model - and I'm not even sure why.



Hizaki's guitar is very classy: superstrat enough to be comfortable, with some "protuberances" from the Forest model to make it a bit more interesting, in a nice color finish with beautiful sakura flowers... what's not to like?


----------



## Dayn

Zhysick said:


> Hizaki's guitar is very classy: superstrat enough to be comfortable, with some "protuberances" from the Forest model to make it a bit more interesting, in a nice color finish with beautiful sakura flowers... what's not to like?


I just randomly popped into this thread and almost died at how beautiful this guitar is. I'm presuming it's super expensive.


----------



## Zhysick

Dayn said:


> I just randomly popped into this thread and almost died at how beautiful this guitar is. I'm presuming it's super expensive.



It's ESP Japan Custom Shop, not a production model so... yes, it is.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

ESP Japan makes the best shit ever. I need an ESP Japan endorsement.


----------



## Quiet Coil

dav43 said:


> Some new models from Cort guitars :
> The X700
> View attachment 88702


I actually kinda dig that one if for no other reason than the fan is 24.75-25.5. I’d like it to have a much more “classic” aesthetic (what with bridging LP and Fender scales) as the styling does scream djent, but the scale is cool.


----------



## diagrammatiks

dav43 said:


> Some new models from Cort guitars :
> 
> The G300 Pro
> View attachment 88698
> 
> 
> The G280 select
> View attachment 88699
> 
> 
> The X 500
> View attachment 88700
> 
> 
> The X700
> View attachment 88702




man looking at the pictures it looks like the parallel isn't on the 12th fret.

I'm kinda excited by the x700. I've been kinda interested in an rgd looking multi scale that's not a complete fuck up like the ibanez's

edit: ehhh 24.75-25.5 and a parallel 0. ehhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Quiet Coil

diagrammatiks said:


> man looking at the pictures it looks like the parallel isn't on the 12th fret.
> 
> I'm kinda excited by the x700. I've been kinda interested in an rgd looking multi scale that's not a complete fuck up like the ibanez's



I’m quite happy with my RGD multi, but I seem to be one of very few.


----------



## groverj3

Zhysick said:


> Hizaki's guitar is very classy: superstrat enough to be comfortable, with some "protuberances" from the Forest model to make it a bit more interesting, in a nice color finish with beautiful sakura flowers... what's not to like?


I must be lame. I'm not a fan of this. To each their own though.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

groverj3 said:


> I must be lame. I'm not a fan of this. To each their own though.


Shut up, Meg.


----------



## Accoun

Zhysick said:


> Hizaki's guitar is very classy: superstrat enough to be comfortable, with some "protuberances" from the Forest model to make it a bit more interesting, in a nice color finish with beautiful sakura flowers... what's not to like?



I don't care for him or his bands, am not that much into superstrats, the glittery flower (which looks more like rose?) looks cheesy...
...but somehow it's really appealing.


----------



## Zhysick

Accoun said:


> I don't care for him or his bands, am not that much into superstrats, the glittery flower (which looks more like rose?) looks cheesy...
> ...but somehow it's really appealing.



Yeah, I read sakura in one en but in he ESP website it says rose regarding he finish 
I don't know what band is he in, and I don't care, but it's a beautiful guitar, yes


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Can this just become the "Awesome Japanese Custom Guitar" thread? Cause there needs to be one.


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> Cort builds the Ibanez too.



yes, I know, in South Korea in the 90s and then they moved to Indonesia in mid 2000s...


----------



## AltecGreen

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Can this just become the "Awesome Japanese Custom Guitar" thread? Cause there needs to be one.




I'll bite. Check out this.

Ruina Miyashiro


----------



## gunch

I like big BOUTS and I cannot lie


----------



## mbardu

They took the melted Skervy Swan and melted it _even more._


----------



## Zhysick

AltecGreen said:


> I'll bite. Check out this.
> 
> Ruina Miyashiro




Where is that guitar, London's National Gallery?

Fucking piece of art!


----------



## Mathemagician

AltecGreen said:


> I'll bite. Check out this.
> 
> Ruina Miyashiro



I call her big booty ‘cause she got a big booty.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

AltecGreen said:


> I'll bite. Check out this.
> 
> Ruina Miyashiro



Needs more string trees.


----------



## gaspoweredteeth

ESP Phase 3:
https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2021-product-preview-3


----------



## Leviathus

@gaspoweredteeth great username


----------



## manu80

Nobody saw this ?
https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/g...for-new-electric-guitar-and-bass-collections/

Bass...and guitar....


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

manu80 said:


> Nobody saw this ?
> https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/g...for-new-electric-guitar-and-bass-collections/
> 
> Bass...and guitar....


----------



## thebeesknees22

I've always really dug the firebird bass looks. Haven't had a chance to ever play one though.


----------



## Spicypickles

Love firebirds.

kiss blows.


----------



## possumkiller

Spicypickles said:


> Love firebirds.
> 
> kiss blows.


I tried to get into kiss when I was a kid because of all the hype. I just couldn't. It was like Slayer of the 70s. Sifting through albums of trash to find two or three decent tracks.


----------



## Spicypickles

possumkiller said:


> I tried to get into kiss when I was a kid because of all the hype. I just couldn't. It was like Slayer of the 70s. Sifting through albums of trash to find two or three decent tracks.


Same. My dad loved em, I never got why. At least he also listened to whitesnake, killer tone.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Whenever I think of the Thunderbird I think of Twiggy. That bass and the Les Paul bass will always remind me of him


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The left one is legit though


----------



## dav43

New san dimas pro mod from Charvel !!!







New so cal 




New DK24 2pt



New Vivaldi 6strings model



New So cal style 2


----------



## manu80

green meanie/govan kinda vibe here


----------



## _MonSTeR_

There may be one of those Vai style Charvels in my future!


----------



## mpexus

dav43 said:


> New san dimas pro mod from Charvel !!!



Where did you got these from? Cant find anything anywhere and I saw a post about the 6 string Vivaldi Charvel, but it vanished...


----------



## runbirdman

The pick guard cut out for the switch on the Charvel Tele looks awful.


----------



## diagrammatiks

God these 24 fret tele style guitars has me so fucking excited man.
fuck 22 frets and the people that like them.


----------



## Surveyor 777

That DK24 2 pt - mmmmmmm.


----------



## CerealKiller

The MIJ Charvel DK24 2PT looks veeeeery cool to me. Wonder how much it's gonna be in Europe


----------



## Wc707

Charvel seems like a quality company, i just wish they had a purple 7 string with a floyd, and a 26.5in scale


----------



## soul_lip_mike

dav43 said:


> New san dimas pro mod from Charvel !!!
> 
> View attachment 88824
> 
> 
> View attachment 88825
> 
> 
> New so cal
> 
> View attachment 88826
> 
> 
> New DK24 2pt
> View attachment 88827
> 
> 
> New Vivaldi 6strings model
> View attachment 88828
> 
> 
> New So cal style 2
> View attachment 88829



Is anyone else bothered by the giant "SEYMOUR DUNCAN" on every single pickup?


----------



## Bearitone

https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/new/x-series-rhoads-rrx24-camo/2913636596

Yo!


----------



## dav43

new evh wolfgang special with roasted neck !!!!

Chlorine burst (my next one !!!)


Characoal Burst


----------



## Bearitone

YO!!
https://www.evhgear.com/gear/shape/5150/5150-series-standard-ebony/5108001513


----------



## CapinCripes

Bearitone said:


> YO!!
> https://www.evhgear.com/gear/shape/5150/5150-series-standard-ebony/5108001513


So your telling me gibson and fender are both making kramer pacers then.


----------



## Bearitone

CapinCripes said:


> So your telling me gibson and fender are both making kramer pacers then.


Idk what a Pacer is but, that EVH looks tight!


----------



## groverj3

Not sure if you're following the Jackson/Charvel owners club thread, but MIJ Jacksons are happening again. At the old USA Select price point, but with Gotoh Floyds, no pickup rings, etc. Limited finishes for now, but it's an interesting development for sure.


----------



## groverj3

soul_lip_mike said:


> Is anyone else bothered by the giant "SEYMOUR DUNCAN" on every single pickup?


It's really easy to remove the logo.


----------



## manu80

No new gus G, broderick, loomis etc....


----------



## groverj3

It's unclear whether this is the entirety of what we'll see from Jackson, as it was previously thought they'd be dropping new models on the 14th and it's not yet the 14th. Though, I don't know if that was anything other than hearsay.


----------



## gaspoweredteeth

https://www.charvel.com/gear/all?sort=new

https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/new


----------



## olejason

groverj3 said:


> Not sure if you're following the Jackson/Charvel owners club thread, but MIJ Jacksons are happening again. At the old USA Select price point, but with Gotoh Floyds, no pickup rings, etc. Limited finishes for now, but it's an interesting development for sure.



What's the word on Gotoh Floyds? How do they compare to OFR?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Nice an Angel 6.


----------



## groverj3

olejason said:


> What's the word on Gotoh Floyds? How do they compare to OFR?


I have them on two, replacing old licensed bridges. They're just as stable as an OFR, for like $150 less. The arm attachment is different, internally threaded with a tension collar that's adjustable by an allen wrench, though I have put the Schaller/OFR arm on for consistency's sake.

They're very good bridges and Suhr actually prefers them to the OFR.


----------



## jnthrngd

30th anniversary KH3 is live on the ESP site: https://www.espguitars.com/pages/kh-3-spider


----------



## cip 123

Wc707 said:


> Charvel seems like a quality company, i just wish they had a purple 7 string with a floyd, and a 26.5in scale


So you want...a schecter?


----------



## Masoo2

These are just too sick







Just like Jake Harmond's JP-12 from back when he was playing with Chelsea Grin











And loving the new Jackson Gojira sig


----------



## lewis

Masoo2 said:


>



THIS is the one!


----------



## olejason

That green Charvel bass looks cool as shit


----------



## Masoo2

olejason said:


> That green Charvel bass looks cool as shit


Makes me want to start a pop punk band holy shit is it cool. It's the perfect shade of lime green too, though I can only imagine how much cooler it'd look if it was full on sparkle rather than metallic.



lewis said:


> THIS is the one!


His previous signature model didn't do much for me due to the graphic in the neck pickup position but this is all kinds of tasteful. I'm surprised it's taken this long to see another company put out a production line natural finish with black accents, last I recall was Schecter and their SLS Elites but I can't think of any others off the top of my head. Schecters were gloss where as this actually looks good though haha.


----------



## groverj3

That walnut Charvel. I like.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some of the new Jackson stuff

MJ series (Yep, cheaper than US, but significantly more expensive than the old stuff)
https://www.chicagomusicexchange.com/collections/jackson-mj-series

Cool to see the Misha Strat included at least. 

https://www.chicagomusicexchange.co...es-signature-misha-mansoor-so-cal-2pt-1146316

Also uh... Jackson... Rickenbacker?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Steve Vai is about to make a couple of phone calls.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Steve Vai is about to make a couple of phone calls.



So will I... to nearby Charvel dealers


----------



## Wc707

cip 123 said:


> So you want...a schecter?


Is that too much to ask?


----------



## cip 123

Wc707 said:


> Is that too much to ask?


Schecter have been making purple 7s for years. They even made a hot rod strat 7.

Google “schecter sun valley purple”


----------



## Wc707

cip 123 said:


> Schecter have been making purple 7s for years. They even made a hot rod strat 7.
> 
> Google “schecter sun valley purple”


Yeah, I've checked em out before. Didnt really mesh well with me. Wasn't a fan of the EMGs in them, and their overall sound. 
Was just in the market this year for a new 7 with a trem to have something other than hardtails to fiddle with. Thanks though.


----------



## Chanson

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Some of the new Jackson stuff
> 
> MJ series (Yep, cheaper than US, but significantly more expensive than the old stuff)
> https://www.chicagomusicexchange.com/collections/jackson-mj-series
> 
> Cool to see the Misha Strat included at least.
> 
> https://www.chicagomusicexchange.co...es-signature-misha-mansoor-so-cal-2pt-1146316
> 
> Also uh... Jackson... Rickenbacker?



So many things wrong with that Jacksonbacker...


----------



## CapinCripes

I thinks it's somewhat funny that jackson/charvel announced what is basically two sig guitars just without calling them that in the form of the green meanie pro mod and the jackson pro series kvtmg which is based on the MOP V or as james ended up calling it the kill bon jovi v.


----------



## groverj3

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Steve Vai is about to make a couple of phone calls.


Maybe? That was never a signature model. Steve Vai doesn't own the rights to green Charvels with maple fretboards.


----------



## groverj3

manu80 said:


> No new gus G, broderick, loomis etc....


According to a dealer (Chondro Guitars) there is info on USA Jacksons coming at a later date.

I think the Broderick Soloist might be done though. He's not in Megadeth anymore and Act of Defiance never really got very big by comparison. 7 string Loomis might happen yet, as the first run are probably going to be custom shop only and then they'd do an import one later.


----------



## StevenC

groverj3 said:


> Maybe? That was never a signature model. Steve Vai doesn't own the rights to green Charvels with maple fretboards.


GJ2 made actual Green Meanies a few years ago and no one cared.


----------



## Musiscience

Masoo2 said:


> These are just too sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Jake Harmond's JP-12 from back when he was playing with Chelsea Grin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And loving the new Jackson Gojira sig


----------



## cip 123

StevenC said:


> GJ2 made actual Green Meanies a few years ago and no one cared.


GJ2 have been making plenty of guitars no one has cared about...

I mean that in the politest way  I just haven't seen a soul with one


----------



## ImNotAhab

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also uh... Jackson... Rickenbacker?



Jackenbacker.


----------



## Church2224

I am re doing my budget for 2021. Between Jackson and Charvel's new stuff, ESP E-IIs, that black Dean USA ML, the Ibanez AZ 7 Prestige's and a few custom shop Schecters I was planning on ordering I may need to file for bankruptcy.


----------



## josh1

Jackson is killing it with these.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

CapinCripes said:


> I thinks it's somewhat funny that jackson/charvel announced what is basically two sig guitars just without calling them that in the form of the green meanie pro mod and the jackson pro series kvtmg which is based on the MOP V or as james ended up calling it the kill bon jovi v.



can you explain the MOP V? I don’t remember James Hetfield ever playing a king V but my memory could be fuzzy.


----------



## BigPhi84

soul_lip_mike said:


> can you explain the MOP V? I don’t remember James Hetfield ever playing a king V but my memory could be fuzzy.


----------



## Big_taco

I am all about the MOP king v


----------



## soul_lip_mike

BigPhi84 said:


>


Wow can’t believe I never knew of that?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Holy fuck those finishes, the broken mirror kelly, the camo rhoads and soloist and the crackle stuff? Granted 1k for an Indoor guitar with a floyd special and shitty pickups is too much but Jackson's finish game is on point. They came to play this year.


----------



## Wc707

groverj3 said:


> According to a dealer (Chon
> 
> dro Guitars) there is info on USA Jacksons coming at a later date.
> 
> I think the Broderick Soloist might be done though. He's not in Megadeth anymore and Act of Defiance never really got very big by comparison. 7 string Loomis might happen yet, as the first run are probably going to be custom shop only and then they'd do an import one later.



Oh boy, hopefully that means in a few weeks


----------



## BigPhi84

soul_lip_mike said:


> Wow can’t believe I never knew of that?



I vaguely remember seeing a picture of it like a decade ago, but had forgotten about it ever since. I just searched "kill bon jovi v" on Google (as per CapinCripes's post).


----------



## Seabeast2000

Are we waiting until Schecter unveils to name the MVP?


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Mathemagician

Masoo2 said:


> These are just too sick



I’m getting a good mix of Jake E Lee & Jason Becker (Jackson Becker?) vibes from this one. 



josh1 said:


> Jackson is killing it with these.



More camo for you, pass. 

But seriously they really brought something for almost everyone so far.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soul_lip_mike said:


> Wow can’t believe I never knew of that?



That actually was the guitar that was used to record most of Master of Puppets IIRC. When the tour actually started, he went back to using his Explorer and regulated the KV to C# for performing Thing That Should Not Be and pretty much retired ~1987/1988 I believe.


----------



## CapinCripes

BigPhi84 said:


> I vaguely remember seeing a picture of it like a decade ago, but had forgotten about it ever since. I just searched "kill bon jovi v" on Google (as per CapinCripes's post).


Edit:Ninja'd. He actually got it before mustaine got his. Jackson wanted him but hetfield thought that v's hurt his image at that point and set about only playing explorers for a while.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Steve Vai is about to make a couple of phone calls.


 
Why do I get the feeling Vai has some shares in this and every green meanie influenced guitar?  

Either way I love it. 






Also this is giving me some Vai vibes (or Vaibes if you will) too.


----------



## Hollowway

Wow, I did not expect to like so much from Charvel and Jackson! I want a few of those already. A green meanie has been on my wish list for a while. Maybe this is the year I’ll go all nostalgic and get a green meanie and a striped EVH guitar.


----------



## manu80

Yeah and not sure the Kelly speaks to everyone. Guess we'll never see Broderick star/V shape!
but yeah pretty sure they'll have new colors etc later as for now it's weird not to see them communicate on sig models.


----------



## Metropolis

Eww... those Jacksons should have ebony or maple fretboards instead of rosewood. Brandon Ellis sig looks awesome though.


----------



## possumkiller

I had a pretty big bonner for those mj dinkys until I took a closer look. $2k first of all is a pretty long way from the 5-600 bucks the old DK2s used to go for. Second, wtf is up with binding only the headstock and nothing else?


----------



## Sumsar

Wc707 said:


> Oh boy, hopefully that means in a few weeks



Yeah I am also exited for that. From the video it looks like a flat top soloist 7 in ash, same finish as the Kelly and with pointy headstock, non-reversed, his sig duncans and a floyd. Pretty much what I expected, but hoped it would be an arch top model. Curios as to the scale length?

Regarding the Broderick models, yeah he is no longer in Megadeth, and Act of Defiance is on hold, but that is because he has been touring with In Flames for the past 2 years or something like that? I don't know if he is a permanent member, but he did feature in a music from them, so I guess so? He actually teased on instagram that he was working on something guitar protoype stuff. He might be working on a 6 string model that fits more for In Flames mayhaps?
Not listening to either band, but isn't In Flames > Megadeth these days? Atleast for people under 35? Might depend if you are in europe or the US.

Video is here btw:


----------



## Mathemagician

possumkiller said:


> I had a pretty big bonner for those mj dinkys until I took a closer look. $2k first of all is a pretty long way from the 5-600 bucks the old DK2s used to go for. Second, wtf is up with binding only the headstock and nothing else?



I refuse to believe anyone expected MIJ quality from Jackson in 2020 to compete with anything less than the ESP EII range or better.


----------



## possumkiller

Mathemagician said:


> I refuse to believe anyone expected MIJ quality from Jackson in 2020 to compete with anything less than the ESP EII range or better.


I mean, when they said competitive prices, I thought something like Ibanez Genesis or something. Otherwise, what is competitive about it? Does the $2k Jackson come with a hard case? Because the 1800$ EII and Prestige Ibanez do.


Also wtf is up with schecter? They are running behind.


----------



## Crumbling

possumkiller said:


> I had a pretty big bonner for those mj dinkys until I took a closer look. $2k first of all is a pretty long way from the 5-600 bucks the old DK2s used to go for. Second, wtf is up with binding only the headstock and nothing else?


To be fair Chushin was basically breaking even at best on those bolt-on MIJs, if not selling at a loss at that price.


----------



## Wc707

Sumsar said:


> Yeah I am also exited for that. From the video it looks like a flat top soloist 7 in ash, same finish as the Kelly and with pointy headstock, non-reversed, his sig duncans and a floyd. Pretty much what I expected, but hoped it would be an arch top model. Curios as to the scale length?
> 
> Regarding the Broderick models, yeah he is no longer in Megadeth, and Act of Defiance is on hold, but that is because he has been touring with In Flames for the past 2 years or something like that? I don't know if he is a permanent member, but he did feature in a music from them, so I guess so? He actually teased on instagram that he was working on something guitar protoype stuff. He might be working on a 6 string model that fits more for In Flames mayhaps?
> Not listening to either band, but isn't In Flames > Megadeth these days? Atleast for people under 35? Might depend if you are in europe or the US.
> 
> Video is here btw:





Yeah, no surprise at all but its damn sexy. Im guessing its 26.5 considering thats what his other sigs were. I doubt he'd change much for his 7 preference.


----------



## DISTORT6

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That actually was the guitar that was used to record most of Master of Puppets IIRC. When the tour actually started, he went back to using his Explorer and regulated the KV to C# for performing Thing That Should Not Be and pretty much retired ~1987/1988 I believe.


My inner Hetfield has been triggered. I have lusted for this guitar for decades.
It is finally time.


----------



## RiffRaff

This is purely fiction but I am dying for Harley Benton to do a Hum-Single version of the Fusion Pro in the new year. I did this mock-up and I think it looks so classy. 




Come on Harley Benton - If you're reading this make it happen!


----------



## Seabeast2000

DISTORT6 said:


> My inner Hetfield has been triggered. I have lusted for this guitar for decades.
> It is finally time.



Thanks, i will stock up on dry goods and ammo.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Is that white KV made in China?


----------



## technomancer

Fender American Ultra Luxe line announced... basically American Ultra with SS frets and added Floyd options for Strat and Tele...

https://www.gearnews.com/namm-2021-...ltra-with-luxe-telecasters-and-stratocasters/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm honestly gonna look into getting that King V. The Kill Bon Jovi is one of those """obscure""" guitars I sleazy loved.


----------



## groverj3

possumkiller said:


> I mean, when they said competitive prices, I thought something like Ibanez Genesis or something. Otherwise, what is competitive about it? Does the $2k Jackson come with a hard case? Because the 1800$ EII and Prestige Ibanez do.
> 
> 
> Also wtf is up with schecter? They are running behind.


I don't think anyone knows whether they come with a case yet. I would hope so for that price. Jackson has been skimpy on cases for many years though.

Also, the price is a combination of several factors. Firstly, labor. Labor is basically just as expensive in Japan as the US or Europe. The old MIJ Pro series was unprofitable big time by the year of its discontinuation. Also, market separation. They need to be priced higher than the pro series with different features to avoid eating into their own sales. Finally, they're clearly positioning these as competitive with EII and Ibanez Prestige, AND making them the de facto replacement for USA Select.

As I've said before USA Select Jacksons don't actually get produced anymore. They exist only as base models for custom select and master built customs. MJ series becomes Jackson's high end production line, replacing USA Select.

I love me some Jacksons, but unless there are more finishes available and/or 7 strings these aren't terribly interesting to me. However, this is just a first run. I'd imagine more finishes will come later. I also wonder if dealers will price them as advertised by Jackson. That's not MSRP on the website, it's est. Street price. Which is interesting, I don't think they've done that before.


----------



## olejason

As of now dealers are selling preorders at the street prices quoted on Jackson's site so, at least for now, that appears to be the real price.


----------



## possumkiller

If they would do something about the weird binding, either bind the fretboard or ditch the headstock binding, do full sharkfins, and have a good case, I would be all about that dinky reverse.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

groverj3 said:


> That's not MSRP on the website, it's est. Street price. Which is interesting, I don't think they've done that before.



It's the current MAP.

More manufacturers are moving away from MSRP, as it's sort of an outdated concept. They should have eschewed it years ago. 

They say "estimate" because they withhold the right to change that price and give authorized dealers the ability to adjust pricing through incentives. 

But, you won't find them advertised for less, so MAP.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

These Squiers look neat!

https://www.guitarworld.com/amp/new...tratocasters-telecasters-and-jaguars-for-2021


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> These Squiers look neat!
> 
> https://www.guitarworld.com/amp/new...tratocasters-telecasters-and-jaguars-for-2021



Man those new Strats are so fucking cool. Might have to look into them too. 

Goddammit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> These Squiers look neat!
> 
> https://www.guitarworld.com/amp/new...tratocasters-telecasters-and-jaguars-for-2021



Man, Squier has just been eating Fender's lunch for years now.


----------



## Wc707

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> These Squiers look neat!
> 
> https://www.guitarworld.com/amp/new...tratocasters-telecasters-and-jaguars-for-2021


So far seems like Fender is going balls to the wall in 2021


----------



## StevenC

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> These Squiers look neat!
> 
> https://www.guitarworld.com/amp/new...tratocasters-telecasters-and-jaguars-for-2021


Glad to see they're putting Ron's ideas on Squiers too!

Still no word on a Fender Belew yet.


----------



## possumkiller

One thing I do prefer on the Jackson to the ESP MII is the volume knob placement. On the ESP it's right next to the bridge pickup. Every time I go to dive bomb the tremolo, the bar smacks the volume knob.


----------



## jl-austin

These are calling out to me. The yellow Kelly would obviously get Yellow pickups of some type. The white one, I would just replace the Jackson Actives with a set of EMG's I already have. The Black one I would probably leave as is.


----------



## Mathemagician

possumkiller said:


> I mean, when they said competitive prices, I thought something like Ibanez Genesis or something. Otherwise, what is competitive about it? Does the $2k Jackson come with a hard case? Because the 1800$ EII and Prestige Ibanez do.
> 
> 
> Also wtf is up with schecter? They are running behind.



I 100% expect $2k to come with a case. Because every other MIJ/MIA I’ve purchased has. 

Also $2k is competitive versus their current “we won’t let you order a $4k USA Jackson at all” of the last several years. 

Not saying it’s perfect, would have liked to see the Dinky about $100 less, and the soloist/RR about $200 less. But I don’t get to make the rules.


----------



## groverj3

possumkiller said:


> One thing I do prefer on the Jackson to the ESP MII is the volume knob placement. On the ESP it's right next to the bridge pickup. Every time I go to dive bomb the tremolo, the bar smacks the volume knob.


Jackson used to put their knobs in the same place as ESP's. This changed about the time that the previous MIJ guitars were discontinued. Their customs are still like that by default. It really is a puzzling layout.

IMHO, the EBMM JP and Majesty have the best control layout and I can't figure out why other manufacturers don't try something like that more often. It's not like they can get sued over the control layout. I'm just not huge on the aesthetics of EBMM, otherwise I'd own one or more.


----------



## groverj3

Mathemagician said:


> I 100% expect $2k to come with a case. Because every other MIJ/MIA I’ve purchased has.
> 
> Also $2k is competitive versus their current “we won’t let you order a $4k USA Jackson at all” of the last several years.
> 
> Not saying it’s perfect, would have liked to see the Dinky about $100 less, and the soloist/RR about $200 less. But I don’t get to make the rules.


Agreed on all counts. In order to be competitive they should come with a case. Jackson makes some puzzling decisions on occasion though.

If they could make these MJs in more colors it could take some heat off the custom shop. My local dealer in Arizona, when I lived there, Rainbow Guitars, told me that they did tons of custom select orders for customers when they kicked off that initiative, but 90% of them were literally stock SL2Hs in different finishes.


----------



## cwhitey2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man those new Strats are so fucking cool. Might have to look into them too.
> 
> Goddammit.


That gold Jaguar


----------



## sakeido

groverj3 said:


> Agreed on all counts. In order to be competitive they should come with a case. Jackson makes some puzzling decisions on occasion though.
> 
> If they could make these MJs in more colors it could take some heat off the custom shop. My local dealer in Arizona, when I lived there, Rainbow Guitars, told me that they did tons of custom select orders for customers when they kicked off that initiative, but 90% of them were literally stock SL2Hs in different finishes.



more bridges would help too. USAs being only Floyds and non-recessed TOMs for years are a lot of what kept me away... what's the point, even? Nobody does interesting shit with floyds anymore.


----------



## groverj3

sakeido said:


> more bridges would help too. USAs being only Floyds and non-recessed TOMs for years are a lot of what kept me away... what's the point, even? Nobody does interesting shit with floyds anymore.


Heeeeyyyy, I resemble that remark. I love my wiggle sticks


----------



## Wc707

groverj3 said:


> Heeeeyyyy, I resemble that remark. I love my wiggle sticks


Interesting point to bring up though.

Seeing lots of models with Evertune now so wondering if other fixed bridges will slowly become less featured on models.

Also gonna get my first wiggle stick this year so super hyped!


----------



## gaspoweredteeth

https://www.evhgear.com/gear/guitars?sort=new


----------



## xzacx

Floyds and TOMs are really the only bridges that interest me, so hopefully they keep it up.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I see my concept of an Evertrem isn't taking off


----------



## StevenC

gaspoweredteeth said:


> https://www.evhgear.com/gear/guitars?sort=new


EVH needs to stop messing around and make those Jack White guitars.


----------



## olejason

I have a less than zero interest in a hard case but it would be nice to see the Jackson guitars come with an upscale soft case. I recently bought a Harmony Silhouette that came with a nice Mono bag. Would love to see more of that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Uuugh just noticed theres a hardtail version of the Contemporary. That's a fucking beautiful mod platform.


----------



## groverj3

Wc707 said:


> Interesting point to bring up though.
> 
> Seeing lots of models with Evertune now so wondering if other fixed bridges will slowly become less featured on models.
> 
> Also gonna get my first wiggle stick this year so super hyped!


I do like a good dive-bomb + harmonic, followed by a higher harmonic and pull-up.

But for real, 90% of the time I just like it because horizontal vibrato on the guitar only increases in pitch rather than on most other instruments where vibrato goes both up and down in pitch. My first instrument was a saxophone and this always bugged me about vibrato on a guitar. So, wiggle that stick up and down, haha.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man those new Strats are so fucking cool. Might have to look into them too.
> 
> Goddammit.



My biggest question right now is if some of those options will be making their way to the Mod Shop... as if I can get a USA Strat with floyd, reverse headstock, and ss frets I am done  This literally stopped me clicking submit order on one of the Danhage Charvels since I found some in stock.


----------



## Mathemagician

groverj3 said:


> Agreed on all counts. In order to be competitive they should come with a case. Jackson makes some puzzling decisions on occasion though.
> 
> If they could make these MJs in more colors it could take some heat off the custom shop. My local dealer in Arizona, when I lived there, Rainbow Guitars, told me that they did tons of custom select orders for customers when they kicked off that initiative, but 90% of them were literally stock SL2Hs in different finishes.



This is year 1, so I’m very optimistic that if this is well received that they’ll roll out more and more. ESP USA had way fewer options initially than it does now, and that was presented as a custom shop. This is just a first launch so I’m sure they went conservative just from looking at the options. All safe choices and I want at least half of them, lol. 



Wc707 said:


> Interesting point to bring up though.
> 
> Seeing lots of models with Evertune now so wondering if other fixed bridges will slowly become less featured on models.
> 
> Also gonna get my first wiggle stick this year so super hyped!



I would expect 2022/2023 to keep slowly adding more options for my $0.02. 



olejason said:


> I have a less than zero interest in a hard case but it would be nice to see the Jackson guitars come with an upscale soft case. I recently bought a Harmony Silhouette that came with a nice Mono bag. Would love to see more of that.



Jackson has done flight cases with some models before I think, I like those a lot more than hardcases. But I think most brands like having a traditional hard case, maybe it’s cheaper?


----------



## Wc707

groverj3 said:


> I do like a good dive-bomb + harmonic, followed by a higher harmonic and pull-up.
> 
> But for real, 90% of the time I just like it because horizontal vibrato on the guitar only increases in pitch rather than on most other instruments where vibrato goes both up and down in pitch. My first instrument was a saxophone and this always bugged me about vibrato on a guitar. So, wiggle that stick up and down, haha.



Ive played for 16 years on only hard tails, and i just dont feel like ive gotten the expressive sound out of them like i want. I dont mean crazy dive bombs or elephants, but some nice chord vibrato and open string pitch adjustment will be nice.

Really avoided floyds cause of being bipolar and changing from standard to drop tunings a lot, so now that i have 1 seven to keep for tuning changes, i can keep another in one tuning all the time for stick wiggling, haha


----------



## groverj3

Wc707 said:


> Ive played for 16 years on only hard tails, and i just dont feel like ive gotten the expressive sound out of them like i want. I dont mean crazy dive bombs or elephants, but some nice chord vibrato and open string pitch adjustment will be nice.
> 
> Really avoided floyds cause of being bipolar and changing from standard to drop tunings a lot, so now that i have 1 seven to keep for tuning changes, i can keep another in one tuning all the time for stick wiggling, haha


The best solution, my solution, to wanting to play more tunings is to buy more guitars, haha.


----------



## LCW

BigPhi84 said:


>



That looks extremely photoshopped...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

groverj3 said:


> I do like a good dive-bomb + harmonic, followed by a higher harmonic and pull-up.
> 
> But for real, 90% of the time I just like it because horizontal vibrato on the guitar only increases in pitch rather than on most other instruments where vibrato goes both up and down in pitch. My first instrument was a saxophone and this always bugged me about vibrato on a guitar. So, wiggle that stick up and down, haha.



I feel you on that last point. I have huge vibrato on anything I play and really like small bends since I'm so used to putting mouth vibrato on the start of every note or bending down or up at the end. Floyds just feel so natural in that regard. I've been doing a lot of extended sax technique and it's making me abuse my trems even more


----------



## possumkiller

LCW said:


> That looks extremely photoshopped...


That's because it is. That's not even hetfield.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

gaspoweredteeth said:


> https://www.evhgear.com/gear/guitars?sort=new



Where are those EVH guitars built? The new 5150 in blue looks pretty cool but that pricetag makes me think its built somewhere I'd probably avoid (not to sound snobby).


----------



## Wc707

groverj3 said:


> The best solution, my solution, to wanting to play more tunings is to buy more guitars, haha.


Haha if you had also written 'also buy a used prestige', youd have every SSO member liking your post


----------



## broangiel

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> These Squiers look neat!
> 
> https://www.guitarworld.com/amp/new...tratocasters-telecasters-and-jaguars-for-2021


Damn I wanted to build a white HH tele, and lo and behold, here comes a new one from Squier.


----------



## Bearitone

*


Seabeast2000 said:



I see my concept of an Evertrem isn't taking off

Click to expand...


Can’t figure out how to turn off bold text on mobile.

Anyway, Evertune says on their website they plan to release a tremolo version 1 year after they’ve released the Bass Evertune.*


----------



## Mathemagician

Bearitone said:


> *
> Can’t figure out how to turn off bold text on mobile.
> 
> Anyway, Evertune says on their website they plan to release a tremolo version 1 year after they’ve released the Bass Evertune.*



Evertrem incoming 2035. They never said how soon after.


----------



## Zhysick

soul_lip_mike said:


> Where are those EVH guitars built? The new 5150 in blue looks pretty cool but that pricetag makes me think its built somewhere I'd probably avoid (not to sound snobby).



Mexico.

Wolfies Standard are made in Indonesia. Specialsin Mexico.

All 5150 in Mexico.

Unless they have changed... that's how it's been for the last 7 years or so.


----------



## Nanker Phelge

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> These Squiers look neat!
> 
> https://www.guitarworld.com/amp/new...tratocasters-telecasters-and-jaguars-for-2021


Lookin good.


----------



## I play music

Seabeast2000 said:


> I see my concept of an Evertrem isn't taking off


It's called Tremologic, search it ..


----------



## LCW

possumkiller said:


> That's because it is. That's not even hetfield.



Ha! I was even just looking at the guitar neck... lol


----------



## Zhysick

That Squier Contemporary HH FR in Shell Pink Pearl MUST BE. It can be pre-ordered already in Thomann... I will probably do it.

Dammmnnnnn is the perfect looking guitar for me!

PS: my autocorrect changed Squier for Squirt... do I want a Squirt Stratocaster? OK...


----------



## Big_taco

LCW said:


> Ha! I was even just looking at the guitar neck... lol



That is indeed Hetfield playing his king v on the Master of Puppets tour. Pretty sure the photo is featured in the book they put out a few years back about that album and tour cycle.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

https://shop.fender.com/en-AU/elect...r/noventa-jazzmaster/0140932357.html?rl=en_AT


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> https://shop.fender.com/en-AU/elect...r/noventa-jazzmaster/0140932357.html?rl=en_AT



I was just literally thinking about a 3-pickup Jazzmaster yesterday.


----------



## mmr007

MaxOfMetal said:


> Man, Squier has just been eating Fender's lunch for years now.


????


----------



## CapinCripes

Big_taco said:


> That is indeed Hetfield playing his king v on the Master of Puppets tour. Pretty sure the photo is featured in the book they put out a few years back about that album and tour cycle.












It's like super well documented too. Not sure why it surprises anyone. Back on topic I low key want the new jackson sig that should not be just to mess around on. Can't really justify a guitar just for playing metallica riffs though and ive been on a mij/usa guitars only thing. Been burned by bad imports too much.


----------



## Dekay82

He got it from Jackson with their hopes of landing him as an endorsee. There’s even a magazine cover with him and Kirk and he’s got it. He still has the KV, apparently. 
https://flic.kr/p/2krAMkd


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh and as said before, the guitar became known as the Kill Bon Jovi guitar, after Het put a decal on the headstock after breaking it.






It's just a cool fucking guitar. You don't see many King V's spec'd like an actual Gibson besides the Scott Ian V.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wait hold the fuck up











YOOOOOOOOOOGODDAMN


----------



## Crumbling

Dekay82 said:


> He got it from Jackson with their hopes of landing him as an endorsee. There’s even a magazine cover with him and Kirk and he’s got it. He still has the KV, apparently.
> https://flic.kr/p/2krAMkd


He was seen using it to record Hardwired apparently.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Crumbling said:


> He was seen using it to record Hardwired apparently.





2:22


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait hold the fuck up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOOOOOOOOOOGODDAMN



So you didn't pay attention to my post earlier


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> So you didn't pay attention to my post earlier



I did not.


----------



## Mboogie7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait hold the fuck up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOOOOOOOOOOGODDAMN



That tele is sexy


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Man watching that video compared to the making of the black album. Metallica's new stuff sucks so bad.


----------



## Bearitone

I play music said:


> It's called Tremologic, search it ..


The tremologic just looks like a trem for individual strings. Not seeing the similarity between it and the Evertune.


----------



## Dekay82

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait hold the fuck up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOOOOOOOOOOGODDAMN


Shit just got REAL.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Unpopular opinion: Silverburst doesn't work on Strats.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unpopular opinion: Silverburst doesn't work on Strats.


Yyyyeaaah...I'm gonna have to agree with you on that. It's not ugly but it just doesn't have the same impact. Maybe with an ebony fretboard and white binding?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yyyyeaaah...I'm gonna have to agree with you on that. It's not ugly but it just doesn't have the same impact. Maybe with an ebony fretboard and white binding?



Yeah, that maple isn't doing it any favors. Just seems so mis-matchy, you know?


----------



## Leviathus

I can't get down with painted headstocks on Fenders, fucks up the vibe for me.


----------



## feraledge

I'm stoked how every year is inching towards having the best options for a super strat that is also still a strat. 
Still would love to see more round over edges.


----------



## I play music

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh and as said before, the guitar became known as the Kill Bon Jovi guitar, after Het put a decal *on the headstock after breaking it*.
> 
> 
> It's just a cool fucking guitar. You don't see many King V's spec'd *like an actual Gibson* besides the Scott Ian V.


----------



## I play music

Bearitone said:


> The tremologic just looks like a trem for individual strings. Not seeing the similarity between it and the Evertune.


every string has its own spring that keeps the tension and with that tuning of the string constant
how I understanding that's exactly how an Evertune works just they give you no handles to move the saddles like the Tremologic does


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Any news from Marshall?


----------



## possumkiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh and as said before, the guitar became known as the Kill Bon Jovi guitar, after Het put a decal on the headstock after breaking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a cool fucking guitar. You don't see many King V's spec'd like an actual Gibson besides the Scott Ian V.



Does it have the Gibson scale length?


----------



## Crumbling

Its Fender scale length I'm pretty sure, both the Hetfield KV and the new KVTMG


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, that maple isn't doing it any favors. Just seems so mis-matchy, you know?



Agree to disagree but I do wish the black version of this had a maple board available. There other colors I would have preferred, but what they released isn't a deal breaker for me. Personally I'm hoping the floyd and ss fret options show up in the Mod Shop as that would sort of solve the whole issue


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The Mod Shop has been such a bummer. So. Freaking. Close. To being awesome.


----------



## Bearitone

I play music said:


> every string has its own spring that keeps the tension and with that tuning of the string constant
> how I understanding that's exactly how an Evertune works just they give you no handles to move the saddles like the Tremologic does


Well shit, that sounds awesome. I’m going to start looking for a used one.


----------



## I play music

Bearitone said:


> Well shit, that sounds awesome. I’m going to start looking for a used one.


I wouldn't want it, just like the Evertune. And no idea if you could even get one. And maybe check yourself how it really works, maybe I'm wrong and it's not the same principle as Evertune, but I think it is.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Mod Shop has been such a bummer. So. Freaking. Close. To being awesome.



I think if they added pickup deletes, baritone necks, and cabronita telecasters it would be perfect.


----------



## possumkiller

The mod shop is just mixing and matching compatible parts of guitars they already make.


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Mod Shop has been such a bummer. So. Freaking. Close. To being awesome.



Hell if they add the OFR option it's close enough for me... I can swap a pickguard to whatever config I want on my own  Reverse headstock is already there, they just need the OFR.


----------



## possumkiller

possumkiller said:


> The mod shop is just mixing and matching compatible parts of guitars they already make.


I guess a better way of saying it is that it's an official Fender partscaster factory.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> Hell if they add the OFR option it's close enough for me... I can swap a pickguard to whatever config I want on my own  Reverse headstock is already there, they just need the OFR.



It's definitely gotten a lot better.


----------



## Big_taco

Here's hoping buyers remorse doesn't set in but I'm looking forward to getting my "sig that should not be" sometime in the spring.


----------



## cardinal

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Any news from Marshall?



How awesome would it be if Marshall actually releases some cool stuff for once. Wish they did something similar to Vox to have hand wired versions are less-than-eye-watering prices (made in Vietnam). Or just released their own "modded" 2203 or 1959. Whyyyyyyyy hasn't this happened yet


----------



## Mathemagician

cardinal said:


> How awesome would it be if Marshall actually releases some cool stuff for once. Wish they did something similar to Vox to have hand wired versions are less-than-eye-watering prices (made in Vietnam). Or just released their own "modded" 2203 or 1959. Whyyyyyyyy hasn't this happened yet



When they can readily sell Marshall branded anything, down to t shirts and socks they really don’t have to cater to niche player interests. The product already sells itself.


----------



## Bearitone

cardinal said:


> How awesome would it be if Marshall actually releases some cool stuff for once. Wish they did something similar to Vox to have hand wired versions are less-than-eye-watering prices (made in Vietnam). Or just released their own "modded" 2203 or 1959. Whyyyyyyyy hasn't this happened yet


For real. They need to fuckin Fortinize one of their own amps. Capitalize on the absolutely massive market of people that want a supercharged Plexi/800.


----------



## sakeido

Bearitone said:


> For real. They need to fuckin Fortinize one of their own amps. Capitalize on the absolutely massive market of people that want a supercharged Plexi/800.



DSL20HR is kinda that, it rips. best deal going in tube amps I think


----------



## electriceye

soul_lip_mike said:


> Where are those EVH guitars built? The new 5150 in blue looks pretty cool but that pricetag makes me think its built somewhere I'd probably avoid (not to sound snobby).



I'm not liking those EVH super strats at ALL. They look cheap as it is, and that stupid kill button just makes it too silly for me. The Shark is even dumber. 

Frankly, hard pass on any non-USA EVH guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> How awesome would it be if Marshall actually releases some cool stuff for once. Wish they did something similar to Vox to have hand wired versions are less-than-eye-watering prices (made in Vietnam). Or just released their own "modded" 2203 or 1959. Whyyyyyyyy hasn't this happened yet



Marshall has learned that no matter what they do to the amp, or how it sounds, the boutique mod shops and boutiques "do it better" in the eye of thier consumer base. 

They've burned so much money, time, and energy designing and marketing "new" amps and the returns are pitiful.

The focus the last decade since Jim passed has been to grow the brand and make Marshalls that anyone can use. It shouldn't be surprising that consumer electronics, branded stuff, and small amps have been the way forward.


----------



## diagrammatiks

big amps in the 2203 or 1959 variety aren't in style right now either.

the origins are great. they should have put them out 5 years ago when orange and other companies were starting the small amp thing.

actually the origin is already exactly what you'd want.


----------



## BenjaminW

technomancer said:


> My biggest question right now is if some of those options will be making their way to the Mod Shop... as if I can get a USA Strat with floyd, reverse headstock, and ss frets I am done


I would die for a Mod Shop Strat with a Floyd and/or the Am Pro II/American Ultra contoured heel. I would also die a little bit more if you could make the Floyds either top mounted or recessed because only being able to choose a recessed Floyd drives me insane because I can't stand recessed Floyds anymore. 

In addition, it would be extra awesome if you could have more options with pickup configurations. Hopefully that doesn't basically put Warmoth out of business...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> For real. They need to fuckin Fortinize one of their own amps.



Copy another person's design and quadruple the price?

I mean, I am surprised they haven't tried to do a hot-rodded Plexi/JCM style amp. TECHNICALLY the JVM is that, but it's so far from the 2203X's platform that it doesn't count.



Mathemagician said:


> When they can readily sell Marshall branded anything, down to t shirts and socks they really don’t have to cater to niche player interests. The product already sells itself.



Also this. The MG series is one of the most maligned amps in the world, but it still sells like hotcakes. And the amps that DO get praise (The DSL and Origin line) sell like crazy.


----------



## Mathemagician

WTF is Marshall origin? I’ve been out of the loop on the brand a long time. I’m still surprised high gain players seem to like the old mode 4, and the JVM’s (did Laiho use one?)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mathemagician said:


> WTF is Marshall origin? I’ve been out of the loop on the brand a long time. I’m still surprised high gain players seem to like the old mode 4, and the JVM’s (did Laiho use one?)


The Mode Four seems to be a hidden gem. I'd like to try one out at some point.

Both of the MF cabs were heavenly and I wish they'd kept them


----------



## Accoun

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> regulated the KV to C# for performing Thing That Should Not Be


Noob question - looked at a few tabs and they're in D. I assume they play it live a step lower than on album? Didn't know they were doing it even back then.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Accoun said:


> Noob question - looked at a few tabs and they're in D. I assume they play it live a step lower than on album? Didn't know they were doing it even back then.






Yeah the song was recorded in D, but even since the Puppets tour, they tuned a semitone down to C#/Db. Wasn't a mistake either, since they did the same during the Justice and Black tours.






Mathemagician said:


> WTF is Marshall origin? I’ve been out of the loop on the brand a long time. I’m still surprised high gain players seem to like the old mode 4, and the JVM’s (did Laiho use one?)



The Origin is a Vintage-styled amp like an old JTM with more features. Also the Mode Four and JVM have STUPID amounts of gain. Almost too much. The red mode on OD1/OD2 is almost pointless.  
Also yeah Alexi pretty much used the JVM until he died.


----------



## Mathemagician

Makes sense, Live they also play everything written in E, in Eb IIRC.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> Makes sense, Live they also play everything written in E, in Eb IIRC.



Weird thing is this was still during 1986 - 1994, when everything was still in standard. Of all the songs they drop-tuned, it was the one that was already dropped.


----------



## BigPhi84

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Weird thing is this was still during 1986 - 1994, when everything was still in standard. Of all the songs they drop-tuned, it was the one that was already dropped.



Some of those "Kill Em All" vocals were pretty high! It was pretty smart if you think about... James was able to maintain a decent level of singing over the decades (whether you like the change in his style/technique is a matter of personal taste), whilst his contemporaries faceplanted.


----------



## Mathemagician

BigPhi84 said:


> Some of those "Kill Em All" vocals were pretty high! It was pretty smart if you think about... James was able to maintain a decent level of singing over the decades (whether you like the change in his style/technique is a matter of personal taste), whilst his contemporaries faceplanted.



Gimme Foo, Gimme FAH, Gimme Diboo Daboo Zaaah! Ye-heah!

#loveit


----------



## nedheftyfunk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah the song was recorded in D, but even since the Puppets tour, they tuned a semitone down to C#/Db. Wasn't a mistake either, since they did the same during the Justice and Black tours.



I haven't played along to check, but in his recent Gibson Icon interview Kirk says the original recording is down 1 1/2 steps:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

nedheftyfunk said:


> I haven't played along to check, but in his recent Gibson Icon interview Kirk says the original recording is down 1 1/2 steps:




Where does he say that in the video? Listening to the original, it's 100% in D. Whole step down from D.


----------



## nedheftyfunk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Where does he say that in the video? Listening to the original, it's 100% in D. Whole step down from D.




40:30-41:00. If you're right, I guess he's misremembering the original if they play it live an extra half step down.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

nedheftyfunk said:


> 40:30-41:00. If you're right, I guess he's misremembering the original if they play it live an extra half step down.



I mean it was like... forever ago, so I can understand that.  He brings up Sabbath, and the main reason I thought they tuned it down to C# live WAS because of Sabbath, and the fact they didn't play any other guitar in D/C#, so they were able to have that freedom for that one song.

Listen to the original (above), then go to a live video (still above) and you can hear the difference.


----------



## nedheftyfunk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean it was like... forever ago, so I can understand that.  He brings up Sabbath, and the main reason I thought they tuned it down to C# live WAS because of Sabbath, and the fact they didn't play any other guitar in D/C#, so they were able to have that freedom for that one song.
> 
> Listen to the original (above), then go to a live video (still above) and you can hear the difference.



Having listened, you're right, of course, the original is in D. I guess he's mis-remembering from whenever they decided to drop it another half-step for live performances.


----------



## Accoun

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He brings up Sabbath, and the main reason I thought they tuned it down to C# live WAS because of Sabbath



Funnily that he mentions Sabbath, saying they tuned one step lower than them because he got that turned around - they tuned to D for Thingy on the album, while IIRC Iommi tuned to C# on later releases with Ozzy.
But yeah, I assume he's misremembering because it was so long ago and he played it tuned even lower for the rest of his life.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Accoun said:


> Funnily that he mentions Sabbath, saying they tuned one step lower than them because he got that turned around - they tuned to D fro Thingy on the album, while IIRC Iommi tuned to C# on later releases with Ozzy.
> But yeah, I assume he's misremembering because it was so long ago and he played it tuned even lower for the rest of his life.



I also imagine heavy helpings of booze didn't help much. 

Anyway, the V looks slick. Definitely will have to get one. Keep tradition and tune it to C#.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The Mode Four seems to be a hidden gem. I'd like to try one out at some point.
> 
> Both of the MF cabs were heavenly and I wish they'd kept them



Never played one, and not sure if I actually have seen one as well. But I remember something about the Mode Four being a mix of tube and solid state?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Never played one, and not sure if I actually have seen one as well. But I remember something about the Mode Four being a mix of tube and solid state?


Tube in the preamp, solid state power section I believe


----------



## possumkiller

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Tube in the preamp, solid state power section I believe


Just like the Joyo Bantamps? In a big Marshall head?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

possumkiller said:


> Just like the Joyo Bantamps? In a big Marshall head?


 I suppose so if you wanna consider the Marshall a 350 watt Bantamp


----------



## diagrammatiks

Mathemagician said:


> WTF is Marshall origin? I’ve been out of the loop on the brand a long time. I’m still surprised high gain players seem to like the old mode 4, and the JVM’s (did Laiho use one?)



it's like one of their new amps. mic in probably. but very affordable. all tube and actually good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Tube in the preamp, solid state power section I believe



Yep. Basically a more powerful Valve state (350w vs 100w) but doesn't sound as good. At all.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep. Basically a more powerful Valve state (350w vs 100w) but doesn't sound as good. At all.


I've heard clips of it sounding pretty damn good


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Yeah, the Mode Four can sound great. Better than the Valvestate stuff everyone is obsessed with.


----------



## Seabeast2000

NAMM? 2021 yes.


----------



## narad

Seabeast2000 said:


> NAMM? 2021 yes.



Damn, 80s retro synth-wavey imagery is really jumping the shark this year


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Seabeast2000 said:


> NAMM? 2021 yes.



2021?

No.

2121


----------



## sakeido

narad said:


> Damn, 80s retro synth-wavey imagery is really jumping the shark this year



yup

I just play a Parker in my synthwave band, works just fine. if I wanted to be more synthwave it'd be Steinberger all the way with some glow in the dark tape to highlight the edges


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> Damn, 80s retro synth-wavey imagery is really jumping the shark this year





sakeido said:


> yup
> 
> I just play a Parker in my synthwave band, works just fine. if I wanted to be more synthwave it'd be Steinberger all the way with some glow in the dark tape to highlight the edges


yyyeah I'm not feeling it. Should have just went for the neon colors, not literal vector graphics.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

PRS is doing a livestream launch on the YouTube channel in a bit if y’all wanna come hang out.


----------



## broangiel

Captain Butterscotch said:


> PRS is doing a livestream launch on the YouTube channel in a bit if y’all wanna come hang out.


Link? I can’t seem to find it.


----------



## broangiel

broangiel said:


> Link? I can’t seem to find it.


Found it. it’s not listed on YouTube because it’s not live, I guess?

https://launchparty2021.prsguitars.com/


----------



## Exit Existence

Don't know if it's been posted but the new Pro RR24 in MAUL Crackle (fantastic name lmao) is giving me serious gas. Just wish it had non-reversed headstock. Reverse headstock Jacksons are just wrong imo


----------



## Mathemagician

Exit Existence said:


> Don't know if it's been posted but the new Pro RR24 in MAUL Crackle (fantastic name lmao) is giving me serious gas. Just wish it had non-reversed headstock. Reverse headstock Jacksons are just wrong imo
> 
> View attachment 89044



1) No
2) It’s faster when it’s swung around over your head. Aerodynamics.
3) The extra effort on the bobbins colors is a very nice touch.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So uhhhh I'm guessing Herman Li is officially with PRS now, or he's just tagging along.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So uhhhh I'm guessing Herman Li is officially with PRS now, or he's just tagging along.


I don't think Tim Pierce is a PRS endorser, and Herman's last couple of posts on Instagram have been ESP related.


----------



## cardinal

7-string US PRS? Come on; gotta happen one of these years, maybe?


----------



## Crumbling

Exit Existence said:


> Don't know if it's been posted but the new Pro RR24 in MAUL Crackle (fantastic name lmao) is giving me serious gas. Just wish it had non-reversed headstock. Reverse headstock Jacksons are just wrong imo
> 
> View attachment 89044


Should've called the other one Force Lightning


----------



## asopala

StevenC said:


> I don't think Tim Pierce is a PRS endorser, and Herman's last couple of posts on Instagram have been ESP related.



That would be news to me if Herman were endorsed again, considering how many streams he's said he's happy to be a free agent and just collect more guitars.


----------



## Zhysick

Exit Existence said:


> Don't know if it's been posted but the new Pro RR24 in MAUL Crackle (fantastic name lmao) is giving me serious gas. Just wish it had non-reversed headstock. Reverse headstock Jacksons are just wrong imo
> 
> View attachment 89044



What? What are you doing in SSO and complaining about a reversed headstock? Are you lost?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

asopala said:


> That would be news to me if Herman were endorsed again, considering how many streams he's said he's happy to be a free agent and just collect more guitars.



yeah plus his BC Rich spam as of late


----------



## technomancer

Ah damn was hoping to see a Herman Li sig


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bro

...Given my newfound Strat addiction, I need to check out the Cutlass guitars.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bro
> 
> ...Given my newfound Strat addiction, I need to check out the Cutlass guitars.



Do it. I asked them on Instagram and they said the music man models will be shown off soon


----------



## gunshow86de

PRS gettin in the HSS Suhr game like everyone else.


----------



## Zado

3+3 headstock on a HSS 80s styled superstrat, how about NO?


----------



## gunch

I mean we’ll all call it boring and 10+ years late when we all thought suhrs and Tom Anderson’s were sick but that’s what’s selling now now now with all the instagram neo soul dudes


----------



## MaxOfMetal

So an HSS Silver Sky without the pickguard? I'm okay with that.


----------



## dshea19

Wow. Those last two frets are almost unreachable.


----------



## Lemonbaby

MaxOfMetal said:


> So an HSS Silver Sky without the pickguard? I'm okay with that.


That's the first thing that came to my mind as well.


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> So an HSS Silver Sky without the pickguard? I'm okay with that.



Yep. Needs more OFR but I realize OFR guitars are trending down currently 

Basically the same guys that bitched about the Silver Sky will bitch about this, while the SS is a runaway success for PRS.


----------



## AdenM

The Fiore is the most exciting PRS drop for me right now - digging the Black Iris color.






It's also cool that the Special Semi-Hollow is a Core model now, I know the Super Eagle was unattainable for most and the Special was popular as a limited run. Wondering when we'll see the MT-100 though.


----------



## diagrammatiks

technomancer said:


> Yep. Needs more OFR but I realize OFR guitars are trending down currently
> 
> Basically the same guys that bitched about the Silver Sky will bitch about this, while the SS is a runaway success for PRS.



I like it. the Facebook groups are being hilarious about it. but these guitars are selling super well. Kinda makes you wonder why it took like 10 years for people to come out with Suhr and Anderson fighters at 2k less.


----------



## soliloquy

did PRS quietly discontinue their last year's semi-hollow SE line? their website doesn't seem to have it anymore. unless i'm blind?

and kind of surprised there isn't much single cut action happening with PRS this year. wanted to see a new version of S2 standard in S2. Maybe next year. though this is neat


----------



## Matt08642

Zado said:


> 3+3 headstock on a HSS 80s styled superstrat, how about NO?



Bold of PRS to move the volume knob even _closer_ and make the last 2 frets basically unreachable, but I guess that's the artist's preference lol.

This kind of looks like a "We have to avoid lawsuits" design a brand like Chapman or something would release. Definitely doesn't strike me as particularly PRS-like.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Interesting to see them use a different trem. A traditional looking 2 point trem instead of the PRS/Mann bridge.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> Basically the same guys that bitched about the Silver Sky will bitch about this, while the SS is a runaway success for PRS.



The Silver Sky are just absolutely killer Strats. Folks really need to get over it.


----------



## cardinal

I like the PRS. Needs a Floyd though. Just look at that thing, come on, that's a hair metal guitar (which I like).


----------



## Riffer

soliloquy said:


> did PRS quietly discontinue their last year's semi-hollow SE line? their website doesn't seem to have it anymore. unless i'm blind?



We still offer the SE Semi Hollow. New color for this year is Santana Yellow.

https://www.prsguitars.com/index.php/electrics/model/se_custom_22_semi_hollow_2021


----------



## diagrammatiks

https://www.cortguitars.com/product...O6YTOHvcXYxOxISBTALrU6Fl6Y#tab_Specifications

yay multi scales with non terrible parallel frets for the masses.


----------



## Phlegethon

diagrammatiks said:


> https://www.cortguitars.com/product...O6YTOHvcXYxOxISBTALrU6Fl6Y#tab_Specifications
> 
> yay multi scales with non terrible parallel frets for the masses.



Looks like the 7th or 8th fret is where the fan starts separating. Looks like it would be easier to play on than the fanned RG7 I tried out once.


----------



## olejason

I've heard a lot of good things about current Cort guitars. They seem to have upped their game quite a bit.


----------



## Musiscience

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bro
> 
> ...Given my newfound Strat addiction, I need to check out the Cutlass guitars.



I had one of the EBMM variant of the Cutlass, and if you like strats, you're probably going to love it.


----------



## manu80

this cort was released last year IIRC


----------



## diagrammatiks

manu80 said:


> this cort was released last year IIRC



that's the old one with the 12th parallel. this is an updated version.


----------



## Meeotch

Still no MT100 from PRS, what a disappointment!


----------



## BenjaminW

Zhysick said:


> What? What are you doing in SSO and complaining about a reversed headstock? Are you lost?


Shit. I guess I've been lost for years being here in SSO.


----------



## BenjaminW

technomancer said:


> Yep. Needs more OFR but I realize OFR guitars are trending down currently


Why not be the first one to install a Floyd in it? Who cares if it's top mounted and not recessed?


----------



## soliloquy

Riffer said:


> We still offer the SE Semi Hollow. New color for this year is Santana Yellow.
> 
> https://www.prsguitars.com/index.php/electrics/model/se_custom_22_semi_hollow_2021



sorry, i meant the fully hollow body guitars that was introduced last year


----------



## Riffer

soliloquy said:


> sorry, i meant the fully hollow body guitars that was introduced last year


 Ahhhh gotcha. Yeah they disappeared from the website for some reason but they are back on there now. The Hollowbody models did not change with the launch of the 2021 stuff.


----------



## electriceye

gunshow86de said:


> PRS gettin in the HSS Suhr game like everyone else.




I *LOVE* this new axe, but they're on crack asking $2500 street for it. Sorry, but no.


----------



## gunshow86de

electriceye said:


> I *LOVE* this new axe, but they're on crack asking $2500 street for it. Sorry, but no.



I don't know, the price seems pretty reasonable. It's still significantly less expensive than the TA's, Suhrs and the USA Charvel "instagram-superstrat" style guitars. The Prestige Ibanez AZ's are $2k plus as well. The Silver Sky is $2,400 and sold really well.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

here I am waiting for my 2 favorite companies to get their shit out while you guys are all checking out the new stuff


----------



## shpence

Meeotch said:


> Still no MT100 from PRS, what a disappointment!



Agreed! Only caught part of the video and was hoping I missed it. I love my Archon but wanted to learn if the MT100 actually came with features.


----------



## josh1

Come on Schecter release your lineup already!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

TheBolivianSniper said:


> here I am waiting for my 2 favorite companies to get their shit out while you guys are all checking out the new stuff



Which ones?

I am waiting on music man and schecter. Also Aristides but they won't release a new model that fast.


----------



## Bearitone

TheBolivianSniper said:


> here I am waiting for my 2 favorite companies to get their shit out while you guys are all checking out the new stuff


:eye roll: I’ll bite. What companies?


----------



## dav43

Musiscience said:


> I had one of the EBMM variant of the Cutlass, and if you like strats, you're probably going to love it.



really like the white one !!!


----------



## NeglectedField

josh1 said:


> Come on Schecter release your lineup already!


This, fer pete's sake!


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Bearitone said:


> :eye roll: I’ll bite. What companies?



Schecter and BC Rich 

the latter has 3 out right now but can't be assed to put out a formal announcement or update their fucking website and their MIJ stuff coming out this month is supposedly going to be announced soon af but no news anywhere, usually the FB group hears something from Bill but no words


----------



## cardinal

cardinal said:


> 7-string US PRS? Come on; gotta happen one of these years, maybe?



quoting myself to say enthusiastically that I sure would take one of those new PRS super strats with 7 strings.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Eyeroll
The silver sky lunar ice went up for sale on some places and sold out.


Not scalped for 6k. Nice should have bought one earlier when I had a chance


----------



## diagrammatiks

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Eyeroll
> The silver sky lunar ice went up for sale on some places and sold out.
> 
> 
> Not scalped for 6k. Nice should have bought one earlier when I had a chance



think about this energy you spent thinking about this one chance to make 3500 dollars one time.

now use that energy for literally anything else.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

diagrammatiks said:


> think about this energy you spent thinking about this one chance to make 3500 dollars one time.
> 
> now use that energy for literally anything else.


Yessss same thing with the console stuff ha.

I’ve seen some crazy things in trading cards markets. The effort people put in to make a couple hundred profit. Like dude use that brain every day and you’d probably be very successful!


----------



## Dabo Fett

My problem is with my birthday the same week as Namm every year the gas is strong around this time... that MOP V, the maul V...maybe time for my first jackson


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I kinda caved and presented my first Jackson. Never had one. Got the Brandon Ellis sig!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Really digging the Fiore. Kinda bummed it's 25.5 vs the standard PRS 25. Short scale superstrats need to make a comeback


----------



## Lax

PRS...If they continue to focus on other brands designs, they are never going to offer improved or different original products...
Next year the PRS Les Paul or SG ?
OR maybe the PRS Dimebag


----------



## possumkiller

Lax said:


> PRS...If they continue to focus on other brands designs, they are never going to offer improved or different original products...
> Next year the PRS Les Paul or SG ?
> OR maybe the PRS Dimebag


PRS ML could be pretty cool. They've already done an explorer. I'd like to see a PRS flying v.


----------



## Halffarmer

Lax said:


> PRS...If they continue to focus on other brands designs, they are never going to offer improved or different original products...
> Next year the PRS Les Paul or SG ?
> OR maybe the PRS Dimebag



I don 't get this argument.
They now have two Strat designs, an SSS and an HSS and both are signature designs, so an artist just wanted a strat from them.
I think it's more like people focus to much on these releases and ignore that PRS is constantly changing minor things on their customs, or the 594 series that sold so well they are doing S2s since last year in that scale length and so on.
Also, they are doing Singlecuts since the early 2000s?!

That being said, i don't care to much for their releases this year, but am ok with the two PRSs i allready own.
This year i'm in the market for something with a floyd rose. The Ibanez RG565s look very tempting.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Lax said:


> PRS...If they continue to focus on other brands designs, they are never going to offer improved or different original products...
> Next year the PRS Les Paul or SG ?
> OR maybe the PRS Dimebag



Paul's only objective in life is to sell guitars.
He's just bidding his time until he can shrink the scale length again.


----------



## Halffarmer

To add something usefull and not look like to much of a PRS fanboy, have you seen that Ibanez added some more guitars to their 2021 lineup?

Some Signatures and a bunch of Teles:
https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/model/azs/


----------



## laxu

I like the green PRS Studio a lot and the Lunar Ice finish for the Silver Sky looks cool but could use a different pickguard to go with it. Some of the new SE lineup colors look nice.

I don't like the Fiore though. It looks like a cheap beginner super-Strat to me, like something you would find in Schecter's lineup where the inlays are a bit gaudy and the color choices can only be described as "bulk South Korean red, blue and black".

Overall pretty unremarkable releases that don't add a whole lot to their already quite solid lineup.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Halffarmer said:


> To add something usefull and not look like to much of a PRS fanboy, have you seen that Ibanez added some more guitars to their 2021 lineup?
> 
> Some Signatures and a bunch of Teles:
> https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/model/azs/



I like these a LOT. I'm kind of a tele fan but hate how they feel so I might consider one. They're gonna sell great so here's hoping they have a 3 pickup version next year and a 7 string like they did for the regular AZ. The pickup configuration and the playability just looks so appealing on those and I think this is huge for Ibanez this year.


----------



## gunch

Ibanele


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lax said:


> PRS...If they continue to focus on other brands designs, they are never going to offer improved or different original products...
> Next year the PRS Les Paul or SG ?
> OR maybe the PRS Dimebag



You say this like one of thier best selling models the last 25 years isn't the Singlecut. 

The original impetus of the PRS design philosophy was combining best of Gibson and Fender, the original CU range are basically a Les Paul and Strat merged. 

So they've veered each way many time in their history and on top of the SC, it occasionally means making something more to the Fender side. Remember the EG? The 305? The DC3?

I've owned several PRS guitars over the last 30 years, and believe you me, they never stop tweaking the legacy models. Remember when you could only get a rotary selector? Any pickup combo as long as it's HH?


----------



## technomancer

So this is out... Ibanez LB1 sig, custom Duncan signature pickup set 







Also, people complaining about the lack of new stuff from PRS are hilarious. If you missed it they are swamped with orders for the current lineup so not adding a bunch of new stuff isn't exactly shocking.


----------



## mogar

About time a brand officially snatched up Lari. That tele is right up my alley, but so was that silver sparkle AZ she has with the giant metal flakes.


----------



## Albake21

mogar said:


> About time a brand officially snatched up Lari. That tele is right up my alley, but so was that silver sparkle AZ she has with the giant metal flakes.


I was REALLY hoping it would have been the sparkle AZ, not too big on this new shape. Still super happy Lari is with Ibanez.


----------



## xzacx

MaxOfMetal said:


> You say this like one of thier best selling models the last 25 years isn't the Singlecut.
> 
> The original impetus of the PRS design philosophy was combining best of Gibson and Fender, the original CU range are basically a Les Paul and Strat merged.
> 
> So they've veered each way many time in their history and on top of the SC, it occasionally means making something more to the Fender side. Remember the EG? The 305? The DC3?
> 
> I've owned several PRS guitars over the last 30 years, and believe you me, they never stop tweaking the legacy models. Remember when you could only get a rotary selector? Any pickup combo as long as it's HH?



Unlike Fender and Gibson, PRS has the luxury of being able to mess with these formulas without "ruining" them for the purists. I actually give credit to them for tweaking things as much as they do when they could probably get away with putting out the same old models with no changes. They aren't exactly reinventing the wheel but I do appreciate them trying to improve on things.


----------



## Spicypickles

Damn I actually really dig that purple ibby up there


----------



## MaxOfMetal

xzacx said:


> Unlike Fender and Gibson, PRS has the luxury of being able to mess with these formulas without "ruining" them for the purists. I actually give credit to them for tweaking things as much as they do when they could probably get away with putting out the same old models with no changes. They aren't exactly reinventing the wheel but I do appreciate them trying to improve on things.



Make no mistake, all brands have traditionalists, PRS included. 

Paul just doesn't let that get to him. I give him full credit for running PRS how it is.


----------



## AdenM

Loving Lari's signature, what an awesome guitar. I am wondering about the pickup config on the Prestige AZS's though - no hate to Ibanez, I think these models are a great move, but wondering if we will see HSS on those in the future.


----------



## jco5055

Dabo Fett said:


> My problem is with my birthday the same week as Namm every year the gas is strong around this time... that MOP V, the maul V...maybe time for my first jackson


Join the club, my birthday was yesterday haha


----------



## gunshow86de

New Julian Lage sig!!!

I know this isn't gonna be a "hit" on this forum, but I'm very excited for this. I've been mulling over a Collings I-30 as my big purchase for the year, but this much more unique. And Ron Ellis pickups? Yes please.


----------



## possumkiller

gunshow86de said:


> New Julian Lage sig!!!
> 
> I know this isn't gonna be a "hit" on this forum, but I'm very excited for this. I've been mulling over a Collings I-30 as my big purchase for the year, but this much more unique. And Ron Ellis pickups? Yes please.



Is that a gretsch jet model?


----------



## StevenC

gunshow86de said:


> New Julian Lage sig!!!
> 
> I know this isn't gonna be a "hit" on this forum, but I'm very excited for this. I've been mulling over a Collings I-30 as my big purchase for the year, but this much more unique. And Ron Ellis pickups? Yes please.



SSO group run for 7 string Collings anyone?


----------



## Halffarmer

Not my style of guitar but i've seen Julian Lage live (back when live concerts were a thing, been a year since the last one i've seen...), what a unbelievable guitar player. Made me almost buy a Telecaster some days after concert.
He deserves a siganture, to bad it's not a Tele


----------



## BigViolin

Julian is on another level, like “we’re lucky to have him playing the instrument” level.

Good god what a monster musician.

Collings...hell yes!


----------



## LCW

feraledge said:


> I'm stoked how every year is inching towards having the best options for a super strat that is also still a strat.
> Still would love to see more round over edges.



They still need to move the volume knob.


----------



## groverj3

LCW said:


> They still need to move the volume knob.


Why can't more companies do something like the EBMM JP/Majesty control layout? It's basically perfect.


----------



## electriceye

Halffarmer said:


> I don 't get this argument.
> They now have two Strat designs, an SSS and an HSS and both are signature designs, so an artist just wanted a strat from them.
> I think it's more like people focus to much on these releases and ignore that PRS is constantly changing minor things on their customs, or the 594 series that sold so well they are doing S2s since last year in that scale length and so on.
> Also, they are doing Singlecuts since the early 2000s?!
> 
> That being said, i don't care to much for their releases this year, but am ok with the two PRSs i allready own.
> This year i'm in the market for something with a floyd rose. The Ibanez RG565s look very tempting.



PRS clearly has no problem selling every guitar they make, so I'm not worried about them, regardless of the people whining here (including my own criticisms).


----------



## sakeido

LCW said:


> They still need to move the volume knob.



I put a rubber washer under the volume knob on my Charvel and really crushed it in there. The volume knob now only turns if I grip it and turn it with two fingers.. volume swells are out of the question but it's an easy fix for a dumb control layout


----------



## asopala

LCW said:


> They still need to move the volume knob.



I just replace it with a killswitch button. Now it's out of the way, and you can easily use the button for cool effects.

Or just buy a pickguard without the hole for the top volume knob, and use one volume, one tone.


----------



## USMarine75

Another belongs-on-TGP post but I preordered one of these.






gunshow86de said:


> New Julian Lage sig!!!
> 
> I know this isn't gonna be a "hit" on this forum, but I'm very excited for this. I've been mulling over a Collings I-30 as my big purchase for the year, but this much more unique. And Ron Ellis pickups? Yes please.




Collings guitars are incredible. My 290 is ridiculously perfect. The I-30 is a holy grail guitar I have yet to meet someone that wasn't blown away.


----------



## feraledge

LCW said:


> They still need to move the volume knob.


Sun Valleys and Jacksons, you got options.


----------



## BenjaminW

groverj3 said:


> Why can't more companies do something like the EBMM JP/Majesty control layout? It's basically perfect.


Careful. You might piss off the angry traditionalists. 

In all seriousness though, I don't really see how well that layout would work on a Strat. Maybe I am the angry traditionalist after all...


----------



## groverj3

BenjaminW said:


> Careful. You might piss off the angry traditionalists.
> 
> In all seriousness though, I don't really see how well that layout would work on a Strat. Maybe I am the angry traditionalist after all...


It's too bad I have an aversion to signature gear, and never really liked the feel of JP's guitars, or I would've bought one just for having an actual usable control layout.

There's basically no way to actually use all the controls on most guitars while playing. Something is always in the way of something else, or not in a convenient place to reach.

Chris Broderick's Jackson also has a similar control layout, and it's not an accident. However, I also disliked that guitar even more than the JPs and it's being discontinued.


----------



## Mathemagician

groverj3 said:


> It's too bad I have an aversion to signature gear, and never really liked the feel of JP's guitars, or I would've bought one just for having an actual usable control layout.
> 
> There's basically no way to actually use all the controls on most guitars while playing. Something is always in the way of something else, or not in a convenient place to reach.
> 
> Chris Broderick's Jackson also has a similar control layout, and it's not an accident. However, I also disliked that guitar even more than the JPs and it's being discontinued.



IMO the JP line is essentially like a Les Paul, there’s way too many in way too different finishes/specs to be a single sig. However you still don’t like them so that is moot. Good luck finding something you gel with.


----------



## Bearitone

I don’t understand aversion to signature gear especially when there’s no actual visible signature, unique artwork, etc...

Just pretend the company released unique model and enjoy it. Why deprive yourself of something cool over something so silly?


----------



## groverj3

Mathemagician said:


> IMO the JP line is essentially like a Les Paul, there’s way too many in way too different finishes/specs to be a single sig. However you still don’t like them so that is moot. Good luck finding something you gel with.





Bearitone said:


> I don’t understand aversion to signature gear especially when there’s no actual visible signature, unique artwork, etc...
> 
> Just pretend the company released unique model and enjoy it. Why deprive yourself of something cool over something so silly?



I gel with plenty of guitars from a playability perspective. I also indicated that I didn't like how they played and didn't love how they look. I could probably get over it being a signature model if it wasn't for that.


----------



## I play music

Bearitone said:


> I don’t understand aversion to signature gear especially when there’s no actual visible signature, unique artwork, etc...
> 
> Just pretend the company released unique model and enjoy it. Why deprive yourself of something cool over something so silly?


Depends .. if I think the artist is a dick I wouldn't get any sig gear also if it doesn't scream the artist's name


----------



## BenjaminW

Bearitone said:


> I don’t understand aversion to signature gear especially when there’s no actual visible signature, unique artwork, etc...
> 
> Just pretend the company released unique model and enjoy it. Why deprive yourself of something cool over something so silly?


If anything, the Les Paul is a signature guitar. So I feel like it's pretty ironic to see people who would have an aversion to signature gear play something that actually is a signature guitar and has been used by dozens of guitarists for decades.


----------



## VMNT

My favourite so far




https://www.espguitars.com/products/24237-m-ht-arctic-metal


----------



## spork141

Odd there isn't more from the pickup and pedal companies. Emg? Fishmans? Seymour Duncan? MXR? Line 6? Etc 

Wonder if they are just waiting for the guitar companies to get finished first?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

spork141 said:


> Odd there isn't more from the pickup and pedal companies. Emg? Fishmans? Seymour Duncan? MXR? Line 6? Etc
> 
> Wonder if they are just waiting for the guitar companies to get finished first?



I've been saying this in the Schecter thread, but I feel like a lot of companies aren't gonna do a big dump of new models at once. Given the nature of the fuckery the passed year, I think companies are gonna do drip-feeds of new models due to not needing to drop everything all at once, and possible supply issues delaying the release of new gear.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

whoops


----------



## josh1

VMNT said:


> My favourite so far
> View attachment 89196
> 
> View attachment 89197
> 
> https://www.espguitars.com/products/24237-m-ht-arctic-metal



In my opinion it would have looked so much better if the pickup was directly mounted like the Black Metal series.


----------



## LCW

feraledge said:


> Sun Valleys and Jacksons, you got options.



Thats why I buy Jacksons and Charvels.


----------



## spudmunkey

VMNT said:


> My favourite so far
> View attachment 89196
> 
> View attachment 89197
> 
> https://www.espguitars.com/products/24237-m-ht-arctic-metal


It bothers me when the white of the paint doesn't match the white of the plastic cover plates, and neither match the white of the pickup and bezel.


----------



## MFB

Different materials have different specularity and reflectivity bruh, not much they can do about that


----------



## spork141

spudmunkey said:


> It bothers me when the white of the paint doesn't match the white of the plastic cover plates, and neither match the white of the pickup and bezel.



Totally agree with this. Maybe i forgive white because it's not as common but it's really bad when it's black. The worst offense is mixing satin black hardware with gloss black hardware. Example: a hipshot bridge with gloss black tuners. And the worst offender is ibanez with everything being cosmo black all the time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MFB said:


> Different materials have different specularity and reflectivity bruh, not much they can do about that



Not on guitars this cheap.

If they were higher end they'd just spray the pickup and ring in whatever the rest of the finish was.


----------



## spudmunkey

MFB said:


> Different materials have different specularity and reflectivity bruh, not much they can do about that



Well, I'm not sure what the process is, but I've sent back proofs of a custom-made item with three different whites (plastic, powder coated metal and painted mdf), told them they needed to match better, and they came back perfectly matched.


----------



## BenjaminW

Any update on those 5150s that were in the background of some of Wolfie's recent social media posts?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BenjaminW said:


> Any update on those 5150s that were in the background of some of Wolfie's recent social media posts?



They would have announced it with the other guitars the other day if it was still ready. It's probably still being prototyped.


----------



## BenjaminW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They would have announced it with the other guitars the other day if it was still ready. It's probably still being prototyped.


Alright well at least this keeps my GAS at bay for the time being.


----------



## spork141

I have a feeling If companies weren't going to announce anything they would say that they would announce on social that they are going to trickle through the year. Unless you are Peavey, in which case you will skip this year and next and not mention either.


----------



## BigPhi84




----------



## MaxOfMetal

As the industry evolves, becomes so fragmented, it's untenable for every brand to release tons of significant new stuff every year, let alone every six months.


----------



## gunshow86de

Sounds so good.


----------



## VMNT

josh1 said:


> In my opinion it would have looked so much better if the pickup was directly mounted like the Black Metal series.


Agree. I couldn't resist that with a directly mounted Duncan in black. But to be honest, it is hard for me to resist as is


----------



## bigcupholder

VMNT said:


> My favourite so far
> View attachment 89196
> 
> View attachment 89197
> 
> https://www.espguitars.com/products/24237-m-ht-arctic-metal


The white pickup looks really weird to me with the only things standing out being the bridge and knob. I think I'd replace it with a black one, even if I wanted to keep the same pickup, just out of OCD.


----------



## gunshow86de

Oh man, the "Strat volume knobs are in the wrong place" gang will have a field day with this.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I love my LP's but I much prefer the volume knob position on my strat type guitars. The knob position on my LP's is pretty much useless if I ever wanted to do some swells with it.


----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


> Oh man, the "Strat volume knobs are in the wrong place" gang will have a field day with this.



Nothing wrong with a dude making a guitar how he wants to make the sounds he wants


----------



## BenjaminW

thebeesknees22 said:


> I love my LP's but I much prefer the volume knob position on my strat type guitars. The knob position on my LP's is pretty much useless if I ever wanted to do some swells with it.


Too bad Neal Schon's Les Pauls from 15 years ago or so are too expensive and rare because those are a great example of the volume knob in a Strat-style position.

The only other Les Paul style guitar I can think of that has a knob close to the P/U like what Neal had are the PRS 245s.


----------



## Zhysick

gunshow86de said:


> Oh man, the "Strat volume knobs are in the wrong place" gang will have a field day with this.




What a stupid way to fuck a beautiful SG!! 



thebeesknees22 said:


> I love my LP's but I much prefer the volume knob position on my strat type guitars. The knob position on my LP's is pretty much useless if I ever wanted to do some swells with it.



Buy a volume pedal for fksssss sake 



Can I go back and act like normal? Enough SSOrg acting for today? Thanks.


----------



## Phlegethon

gunshow86de said:


> Oh man, the "Strat volume knobs are in the wrong place" gang will have a field day with this.




Volume knob position looks to be RG ish personally. And an RG's volume pot location has never got in the way when I've played. Whenever I've played strats I always hit the volume knob at random because of how close it is, so not to my taste.


----------



## groverj3

Zhysick said:


> What a stupid way to fuck a beautiful SG!!
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a volume pedal for fksssss sake
> 
> 
> 
> Can I go back and act like normal? Enough SSOrg acting for today? Thanks.


ss.org gonna ss.org

Has anyone mentioned buying a used 7620 in this thread yet?


----------



## Wc707

groverj3 said:


> ss.org gonna ss.org
> 
> Has anyone mentioned buying a used 7620 in this thread yet?


Looking for a new 7 this year. Should i get a used 7620?


----------



## odibrom

Wc707 said:


> Looking for a new 7 this year. Should i get a used 7620?



Computer says YES... or Prestige...


----------



## Shredrrr

odibrom said:


> Computer says YES... or Prestige...



You should be able to find some used ones on reverb for $500


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunshow86de said:


> Oh man, the "Strat volume knobs are in the wrong place" gang will have a field day with this.




Captain Kirk is a fucking guitar genius so he can do whatever the fuck he wants. 

Also that black beauty. Daaamn.


----------



## Mathemagician

thebeesknees22 said:


> I love my LP's but I much prefer the volume knob position on my strat type guitars. The knob position on my LP's is pretty much useless if I ever wanted to do some swells with it.



Shhh, they make fun of us for that here.


----------



## Wc707

odibrom said:


> Computer says YES... or Prestige...


You said the P word!


----------



## groverj3

Wc707 said:


> Looking for a new 7 this year. Should i get a used 7620?


I think you should go with this boutique builder, Bernie Rico Jr. After that, complete your rig with a DAR Future Breed Machine amp head.


----------



## Gnarcade

Wc707 said:


> You said the P word!


----------



## ImNotAhab

I was hoping there would be a Helix hardware update this year. My old Axe FX II is showing its age and I want to try something new.


----------



## Bearitone

My SD Slugs arrived!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Bearitone said:


> My SD Slugs arrived!


I expect a full detailed review with videos, clips, and DIs on my desk by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Bearitone said:


> My SD Slugs arrived!


Plural? Same guitar?


----------



## Bearitone

Shoot, i just realized i posted that in the wrong thread. My bad guys. 

And yeah! I got 2. Going to throw both in the same guitar. They don’t make a “neck” version of the Slug but, I just have this hunch it’s going to be a great neck pickup


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay so I just read something today that Jerry Cantrll's first Gibson sig is going to be a wine red Les Paul Custom based on one of the Les Pauls he used on his solo albums/tour, and I BELIEVE the AiC reunion. 







Weird choice, though. He used his other 3 ones (Black, Blue, and D-Trip) significantly more.


----------



## manu80

Another LP then ....7000$?


----------



## Mathemagician

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay so I just read something today that Jerry Cantrll's first Gibson sig is going to be a wine red Les Paul Custom based on one of the Les Pauls he used on his solo albums/tour, and I BELIEVE the AiC reunion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird choice, though. He used his other 3 ones (Black, Blue, and D-Trip) significantly more.



That is going to be another very cool Les Paul that I won’t buy and will also sell out immediately at any price. Good for him, I love wine red on guitars. Gloss or matte.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tech 21 is reissuing the Sansamp Classic






https://www.guitarworld.com/news/te...aLU44j4N0nxCemQvjJAVK3pWxCu8Y0QfVQbp7VMO5WOx8


----------



## BigPhi84




----------



## BigPhi84




----------



## NeglectedField

Re: The Schecter 2021 lineup...


----------



## Quiet Coil

EMG? Fishman? Heck I’d take a new pick from Dunlop at this point (and _not _the gloss Flow they announced a week or two ago).


----------



## bloodjunkie

Still no details from BC Rich?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Once again, I think it's worth noting that COVID really did seem to fuck up plans for a lot of companies. Even domestic (USA) ones.

Hell, just saw this post from Floyd Rose on FB.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Once again, I think it's worth noting that COVID really did seem to fuck up plans for a lot of companies. Even domestic (USA) ones.
> 
> Hell, just saw this post from Floyd Rose on FB.



Anyone sourcing products from countries that took covid more seriously is facing issues. Turns out, making guitar bridges isn't worth risking public health. 

In the case of Floyd Rose, everything is outsourced to South Korea (Sung-Il) and Germany (Schaller), both countries that enforced strict lock downs, not "lock down lite" like the US. 

I know they source the titanium stuff domestically, but it's such a low volume product.


----------



## ImNotAhab

BigPhi84 said:


>



So the lads who wanted to sue companies that copied the Les Paul design are cool with copying a Jackson design...? I feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## asopala

ImNotAhab said:


> So the lads who wanted to sue companies that copied the Les Paul design are cool with copying a Jackson design...? I feel like I'm missing something.



Maybe they assume Jackson (well, Fender) won't sue? Not to mention it would open up a whole can of worms with Keisel, and Jackson never sued them over their bodies (which are basically reversed Rhodes and Star shapes). Heck, no issues against ESP for Alexi's (RIP) signature, which was basically a Rhodes.


----------



## bwh0005

Matt Heafy posted his updated signature Epiphones on Instagram.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ImNotAhab said:


> So the lads who wanted to sue companies that copied the Les Paul design are cool with copying a Jackson design...? I feel like I'm missing something.



The problem is with how IP enforcement works in this country, your options are pretty much to either give up or defend everything with next to no middle ground.

It's also worth noting that FMIC only owns the names and headstock outlines, the body shapes are pretty much fair game.

Gibson owns the names, headstocks, and the outline of a few legacy models.

As an interesting aside, who came out with the offset V first is somewhat up for debate. The Jackson Concorde/Rhoads and Kramer Vanguard both came out in the early 80's, the Star has similar origins, with Kramer releasing the Voyager in 82'/83' and early Strat-head Charvel Stars showing up a year or two earlier, but that doesn't track down development.


----------



## Mboogie7

bwh0005 said:


> Matt Heafy posted his updated signature Epiphones on Instagram.



huh - was half expecting an evertune on these. I like the new headstock though.


----------



## danbox

Mboogie7 said:


> huh - was half expecting an evertune on these. I like the new headstock though.


Yeah, I’m wondering if they’ll have an evertune line after? I’d guess they are trying to hit a lower price point while keeping the fishmans


----------



## Mboogie7

danbox said:


> Yeah, I’m wondering if they’ll have an evertune line after? I’d guess they are trying to hit a lower price point while keeping the fishmans



I could see that happening at some point. These are kinda sparking my GAS a bit, but alas - no lefty so no temptation haha


----------



## manu80

Sonwe could have a real kv shape at kramer for Mustaine ... unlike the nite V


----------



## Zado

Eastman new semihollow


----------



## possumkiller

BigPhi84 said:


>



Wow. A straight up RR copy from the company that sues everyone on the planet with a guitar even vaguely resembling theirs. Gibson can suck the pus from a rotting corpse's cock. Hypocrite scumbags.

So I guess the silver Dave Mustaine model is legit and will be announced later.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> Wow. A straight up RR copy from the company that sues everyone on the planet with a guitar even vaguely resembling theirs. Gibson can suck the pus from a rotting corpse's cock. Hypocrite scumbags.
> 
> So I guess the silver Dave Mustaine model is legit and will be announced later.



The Vanguard, as a production guitar, predates the RR.


----------



## MFB

bwh0005 said:


> Matt Heafy posted his updated signature Epiphones on Instagram.



Shit that white one is HOT. As much as I might like to wait for it, I know I'll still be just as cheap when they finally come out


----------



## soul_lip_mike

MFB said:


> Shit that white one is HOT. As much as I might like to wait for it, I know I'll still be just as cheap when they finally come out



Do endorsees play actual Epiphones when that's their sig model or it is a custom shop build just labeled as Epiphone?


----------



## possumkiller

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Vanguard, as a production guitar, predates the RR.


So you're saying Jackson, a much loved American luthier with sterling reputation stole the design from Kramer, when they were made by ESP, a Japanese company much maligned for stealing designs from Jackson??? 

Fender has been peddling Gibson knockoffs???


----------



## MFB

soul_lip_mike said:


> Do endorsees play actual Epiphones when that's their sig model or it is a custom shop build just labeled as Epiphone?



It's sort of a grey area, since some will play the prototypes of them but it's like, that was probably built by someone was it's closer to a custom shop than it is the final production version. But then they'll have production models with them available as backups as it's legitimately THEIR guitar that was built around that same prototype, and are readily available.


----------



## groverj3

possumkiller said:


> So you're saying Jackson, a much loved American luthier with sterling reputation stole the design from Kramer, when they were made by ESP, a Japanese company much maligned for stealing designs from Jackson???
> 
> Fender has been peddling Gibson knockoffs???


All these companies have to do is change the angle of the V or relative sizes of the wings ever so slightly and they'd be safe from any lawsuit.

I don't think Jackson even "owns" the shape in a way that could hold up in court. Headstocks are a different matter, and that's why ESP had to redesign theirs way back in the day when it was actually a straight up copy of Jackson's.

All the companies do this. Jackson has made explorers, destroyers, etc. Gibson has some different history with owning body shapes though, in a legal sense.


----------



## manu80

Remember they sued ibanez for the vbt700 back in the day and it wasnt as blatant as some other rip offs ( to me at least)


----------



## CapinCripes

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Vanguard, as a production guitar, predates the RR.


Yes but as a round horn v. 
http://www.vintagekramer.com/vanguard.htm


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> So you're saying Jackson, a much loved American luthier with sterling reputation stole the design from Kramer, when they were made by ESP, a Japanese company much maligned for stealing designs from Jackson???
> 
> Fender has been peddling Gibson knockoffs???



This is one of those posts where I can't make it past Poe's law. Like, do I talk about guitars now or just throw down an smiley and move on? So many questions.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CapinCripes said:


> Yes but as a round horn v.
> http://www.vintagekramer.com/vanguard.htm



The Vanguard became the offset V around 83' /84', while the RR was advertised in the 83' catalog, but wasn't regularly available until almost 84'. 

If you were shopping for an offset V in 1983, chances were it was a Kramer.


----------



## Millul

MaxOfMetal said:


> Anyone sourcing products from countries that took covid more seriously is facing issues. Turns out, making guitar bridges isn't worth risking public health.
> 
> In the case of Floyd Rose, everything is outsourced to South Korea (Sung-Il) and Germany (Schaller), both countries that enforced strict lock downs, not "lock down lite" like the US.
> 
> I know they source the titanium stuff domestically, but it's such a low volume product.



Regarding Germany, we actually are in a strict lockdown since mid December, and still the discussion over having people working from home or from the office is pretty heated - the government has repeatedly pushed employers to have people work from home wherever possible, but no actual policy (or an hamronized policy amongst states) has been issued.
Companies here are -surprinsingly, to me - not really keen to have people working remotely, even 100% office based roles (at least, this is my experience in Saxony).


----------



## Mathemagician

soul_lip_mike said:


> Do endorsees play actual Epiphones when that's their sig model or it is a custom shop build just labeled as Epiphone?



Matt Heafy in particular plays his epiphone both live and on his streams. It was a very big deal to him to have a model people could buy that he actually used. 

If you see them on tour it’s Epiphone’s all the way down. 

I’m sure he has a Gibson or two in there but it looks like those guys actually play their own gear FWIW.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Mathemagician said:


> Matt Heafy in particular plays his epiphone both live and on his streams. It was a very big deal to him to have a model people could buy that he actually used.
> 
> If you see them on tour it’s Epiphone’s all the way down.
> 
> I’m sure he has a Gibson or two in there but it looks like those guys actually play their own gear FWIW.



What I meant was him playing a guitar that says "Epiphone" on the headstock doesn't mean it's actually an Epiphone. I was curious if these guys whose sig models are lower-end brands play a higher end instrument with the logo of the worse brand for sales reasons.


----------



## Mathemagician

soul_lip_mike said:


> What I meant was him playing a guitar that says "Epiphone" on the headstock doesn't mean it's actually an Epiphone. I was curious if these guys whose sig models are lower-end brands play a higher end instrument with the logo of the worse brand for sales reasons.



I get what you’re saying. And I’m saying that in his case the answer is almost assuredly yes. He goes out of his way to explain that’s why his sig was $900 or so when it came out and not some $400 firewood. Black Les Paul, ebony FB, EMG pickups, same for the 7 (prior to moving to fishman). It’s an epiphone headstock too, not just the sticker. 

It’s based on his personal Gibson which he for sure still uses. 

Been a huge fan for years, and that dude is legit about it. Because your example is the far-too-common typical scenario with sig gear.


----------



## MFB

Did the Bjorn Epiphone "Jotun" LPs ever actually make it out into the world? I feel like I only heard about them and saw the photos, but I don't think I ever saw a review or anyone saying how they actually played or came out.


----------



## Soya

soul_lip_mike said:


> What I meant was him playing a guitar that says "Epiphone" on the headstock doesn't mean it's actually an Epiphone. I was curious if these guys whose sig models are lower-end brands play a higher end instrument with the logo of the worse brand for sales reasons.


Has this ever happened and been discovered? I've never heard of a high quality spec and us built guitar with an import logo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Soya said:


> Has this ever happened and been discovered? I've never heard of a high quality spec and us built guitar with an import logo.



People say this a LOT for artists playing Epiphones, LTDs, PRS SEs, etc... But never really have proof its a thing. 

I can see a hybrid approach though. A guitar prototyped and built in China, then sent to the US for inspection and setup. IIRC, at least with World Music, prototypes were made on a different part of the floor.


----------



## bigbusterstar

Hes not Matt Heafy, but Jeff Waters is also someone who had/has Epiphone Sigs that he actually uses. Im pretty sure he even turned down Gibson and went with Epi specifically for pricepoint reasons so Annihilator fans wouldnt break the bank. 

I think these days its a bit of a harsh assumption that Epi endorsers dont play their own guitars, but maybe im out of the loop. Im more of an Ibby, ESP fella : )


----------



## MFB

Honestly, the two Epiphones I have right now play great, and I'm looking at swapping the 2019 SG for a Les Paul just because of the problem that all SGs have - neck dive. It plays great and looks killer, but when I actually play it, I'm killing my wrist. 

I've had far more luck with picking a random Epiphone off the wall and plucking down several bills for it then I have looking at any Gibsons that were twice as much.


----------



## I play music

axil said:


> Hes not Matt Heafy, but Jeff Waters is also someone who had/has Epiphone Sigs that he actually uses. Im pretty sure he even turned down Gibson and went with Epi specifically for pricepoint reasons so Annihilator fans wouldnt break the bank.
> 
> I think these days its a bit of a harsh assumption that Epi endorsers dont play their own guitars, but maybe im out of the loop. Im more of an Ibby, ESP fella : )


Epiphone with a professional fret job and setup probably plays better than your average Gibson from the factory anyway

I think the artists play the actual Epiphone but they are maybe a bit worked over especially frets so they play nicely


----------



## Zhysick

I play music said:


> Epiphone with a professional fret job and setup probably plays better than your average Gibson from the factory anyway
> 
> I think the artists play the actual Epiphone but they are maybe a bit worked over especially frets so they play nicely



Every artist should do this... with an Epi, a Gibson or an ESP. Unless you are paying more than 3k$ I would ALWAYS do a professional setup (including fret dressing/level, polish, etc.) if I were a professional musician. And if I am paying more than 3k$ for a guitar I won't do it because I would expect this was done in the factory before leaving, like an Aristides, a CS ESP, etc. so, probably would have to do it with several guitars in that price braket (but if it is needed then the brand... well, you know)

I mean, is your profession and it is your tool. You better have it in good condition to do the job. Unless you don't care...


----------



## Spicypickles

I don’t have any proof of those kinda shenanigans, but I do know that you can get a custom ESP and back when they had the drop down menus for options LTD was one of them. 

I don’t recall ever seeing a one off with an LTD badge, but I could see artists getting really gnarly guitars, but with Ltd tags to promote their sig models. Like I said though, no proof and I kinda doubt it ever happened. But for sure, there is a lot more attention paid to their prototypes and personal guitars.


----------



## I play music

Zhysick said:


> Every artist should do this... with an Epi, a Gibson or an ESP. Unless you are paying more than 3k$ I would ALWAYS do a professional setup (including fret dressing/level, polish, etc.) if I were a professional musician. And if I am paying more than 3k$ for a guitar I won't do it because I would expect this was done in the factory before leaving, like an Aristides, a CS ESP, etc. so, probably would have to do it with several guitars in that price braket (but if it is needed then the brand... well, you know)
> 
> I mean, is your profession and it is your tool. You better have it in good condition to do the job. Unless you don't care...


What I meant is that the guitar company probably does this "special care" before giving the guitar to the artist


----------



## Zhysick

I play music said:


> What I meant is that the guitar company probably does this "special care" before giving the guitar to the artist



Ok, right, got it wrong.

"sponsored" prof tech setup before leaving the house...


----------



## Mathemagician

I meant more like “artist endorses a piece of gear they don’t use/barely use” like a pedal, or amp, or w/e but in the studio and live it’s almost always something else.

I can’t imagine many guitarists not playing their sig guitar, unless it’s one of those $400 “sigs” that were common for big name artists with options at multiple price points.

And that Jeff Waters V is awesome.


----------



## Trashgreen




----------



## NotDonVito

perfect guitar to play this album on


----------



## cardinal

Man I loved Skid Row


----------



## Mathemagician

Fuck. Kramer came out swinging with 80’s cheese. Love it.


----------



## Hollowway

Trashgreen said:


>



Dang, even the rosewood FB (the bane of my existence) looks good on that thing. I SHOULD be in here talking about how cheesy the airbrushed graphics are, how the rosewood poo brown sucks, and a million other things about that. But I'll be damned if that's not a hot looking guitar. I bought a Lynch Kamikaze last year, out of nostalgia, and never even play the thing, so I shouldn't buy this. But, they did a great job on the specs. 100% 1980s, but appeals 100% to 2021 me.


----------



## feraledge

soul_lip_mike said:


> Do endorsees play actual Epiphones when that's their sig model or it is a custom shop build just labeled as Epiphone?


In all reality, those production models are fine enough guitars with a solid set up and most bands started with that level guitar. The artist has a lot more to gain if they’re in a decent sized band and playing an affordable version of their own sig. They’re going to sell more if they’re playing the guitar and not just the inspiration for it.


----------



## manu80

those were announced already for 2020....kind late release but with covid's s***t....finally they're here.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

manu80 said:


> those were announced already for 2020....kind late release but with covid's s***t....finally they're here.



I've wanted a snake for a year now, so finally I can get one. Or at least try one since I am sceptical about the quality of Kramers.


----------



## Surveyor 777

I'm waiting for the Kramer Nightswans with the Aztec finish to come out. Heard about them last Summer and asked my Sweetwater rep about them. Been on pre-order for quite a while and the release date keeps getting pushed back. I'll keep waiting-wanted one back when I was in High School (@ the end of the 80's) so waiting a bit longer won't hurt.


----------



## technomancer

Surveyor 777 said:


> I'm waiting for the Kramer Nightswans with the Aztec finish to come out. Heard about them last Summer and asked my Sweetwater rep about them. Been on pre-order for quite a while and the release date keeps getting pushed back. I'll keep waiting-wanted one back when I was in High School (@ the end of the 80's) so waiting a bit longer won't hurt.



Given I don't even think they've been shown publicly you probably have a long wait yet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The final version MHK sig guitars will have black Fluence pickups with the gold stripe, and the 7-string MKH sig is going to have a longer scale length. Guitar also has a thinner neck. 

Also seems like he's going for a chambered/weight relieved body.


----------



## Spicypickles

The covers look shit with the rest of the gold hardware


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Spicypickles said:


> The covers look shit with the rest of the gold hardware



In his demo video he makes huge point of saying over and over that those are not the covers that will be used in the release models. Like over and over and over. Theyll be black with a gold stripe.


----------



## Spicypickles

Yea I didn’t watch the video


----------



## Surveyor 777

technomancer said:


> Given I don't even think they've been shown publicly you probably have a long wait yet.


I hope so. Planning to get a Schecter next month, so I'd really like to spread my purchases out.

Was originally told last October, then Thanksgiving, then Christmas. Last I was told mid-February. I'm really hoping it's Fall at the earliest.


----------



## Wuuthrad

MFB said:


> Honestly, the two Epiphones I have right now play great, and I'm looking at swapping the 2019 SG for a Les Paul just because of the problem that all SGs have - neck dive. It plays great and looks killer, but when I actually play it, I'm killing my wrist.
> 
> I've had far more luck with picking a random Epiphone off the wall and plucking down several bills for it then I have looking at any Gibsons that were twice as much.



I’ve found that a 3” padded or suede strap works pretty good for SG shapes to minimise neck dive.

Pretty true about Gibson- USA labour, tradition and hype, amongst other things drive the price up.

Sort of on that tip, I really like the Gary Holt ESP LTD.




He talks about using LTDs on tour, and not really caring if someone brought the wrong guitar on tour by accident, as long as it’s good quality.


----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## Wuuthrad

Too many choices! Need to play more...
Must resist...


----------



## I play music

Another 34 to 37 bass !!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spector killed it this year with the new NS Legends. The Dimensions are a legitimate competitor to Dingwall, the Ethos are cool, and the Skyler Acord model is badass. 

Full (at least 90%) carve NS models under $2k for the first time in over a decade. 

Too bad the Dimension finishes are awful, but if I come across a Super Faded Black and it's solid I'll have to give it a go.


----------



## gunch

Do they got new guitars


----------



## gunch

Wuuthrad said:


> View attachment 89404
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89407
> 
> 
> Too many choices! Need to play more...
> Must resist...



I might just get the Forest


----------



## ixlramp

Strandberg Guitars have released a new series of guitars called the 'Biden'.
https://strandbergguitars.com/eu/biden-series/


----------



## odibrom

you meant BODEN... we get it, the "I" is next to the "O"...


----------



## spork141

Here is our answer on Schecter this year. Skip to the 30min mark


----------



## olejason

Agreed on the Spector lineup this year, they're putting out great stuff. I dig the NS Pulse basses too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For those that don't wanna watch a 30 minute video or deal with a shit-ton of rambling:

Schecter does have a 2021 lineup, but they're not allowed to talk about it until Schecter says they can. They're foregoing the traditional NAMM release-everything-at-once deal and gonna drip-feed info throughout the year. It's kinda what Schecter's been doing the passed few years anyway.


----------



## USMarine75

Regarding import guitars like Epiphone being used by artists...

There are quite a few demos of Nick Johnston switching between his USA CS and import and sounding and playing exactly the same. And I've seen both music videos and tour footage of him using an HSS import. This one is him playing his personal CS guitar and an off-the-shelf import:



All Bonamassa Epiphones have been aces. Everyone I know that's played one says it's as good or better than any MIA Gibson V.

The Epiphone Black n Blue Casino Gary Clarke sig is another.

Someone mentioned it earlier but I agree the odds are good that artist guitars like Epjphones and LTD although import have professional set-ups. What makes G&L imports so great is they are all professionally inspected and set up in Fullerton before being sold.

I'll put my MII G&L, MII Squier Jazzmaster, MIK Schecter Loomis, MIK LTD WA600 p5 PH600, etc against any otyer factory guitars out there.

Buying a stock $2k guitar instead of a $600 one these days typically just means you have a better chance of not getting a QC lemon made of garbage wood. The MIM and MIJ EVH Wolfgang Specials were originally $899 IIRC with SS frets, SKB custom case, licensed Floyd, EVH pickups, body binding, etc. The Epiphone Amos was like $799 and had a custom case, Gibson Burstbucker pickups, korina wood, Kluson tuners IIRC, etc.

And the most common excuse I hear is imports use garbage wood which is mostly unfounded BS. I've played plenty of dead high end guitars and I personally own a bunch of "cheap" guitars that sound great. Now I havent stripped the paint to see the quality of the wood, but in the end unless you have stained or thin nitro finishes you can't see the wood anyways, so all that matters is tone and weight.

Just my 2c.... and yes I own both expensive CS guitars and cheap imports. And much like my children I love them all (or so I say out loud).


----------



## soliloquy

Am I the only one that hates Schechters website?

They need to organize the guitars by body shape rather than by their group. 

Solo 6, solo 6 ii, solo blackjack, solo xxx, solo etc...they are all in different lineups, which clogs their guitar page.


----------



## mlp187

@soliloquy just a guess, but i don’t think anybody likes their site. IMO, their UI is a shit show that I believe any average user would find aggravating. 
Every time I go there looking for something I leave in frustration.


----------



## Seabeast2000

soliloquy said:


> Am I the only one that hates Schechters website?
> 
> They need to organize the guitars by body shape rather than by their group.
> 
> Solo 6, solo 6 ii, solo blackjack, solo xxx, solo etc...they are all in different lineups, which clogs their guitar page.



You know, I do remember they had a better filter. If you go to their Vault you can see what they used to have on their current line up, for whatever reason they removed it.


----------



## possumkiller

I didn't think anyone actually used their website. The way it's arranged is like they let the person who keeps adding racing stripes and roman numerals to otherwise badass guitars design the website.


----------



## Wuuthrad

ESP Presents 2021

(along with their new guitars, there’s some really incredible guitar playing in this series!)

Day One:



Day Two:



Day Three:


----------



## A-Branger

bwh0005 said:


> Matt Heafy posted his updated signature Epiphones on Instagram.



though he might go with Aristides at this point


----------



## JimF

I'm confused with Heafy's guitars, as he said to look out for something different, or words to that effect last year. And then comes out with a guitar that's been made for 50 years. I get it that it has chambering and a different heel, but I'm a little disappointed. Then again I'm wanting a LP that plays like an RG so I'm always going ot be disappointed!


----------



## couchguitarplayer

JimF said:


> I'm confused with Heafy's guitars, as he said to look out for something different, or words to that effect last year. And then comes out with a guitar that's been made for 50 years. I get it that it has chambering and a different heel, but I'm a little disappointed. Then again I'm wanting a LP that plays like an RG so I'm always going ot be disappointed!



they now have fishman fluence in it. If I'm right, they had EMG's before. And yes, LP style are usually 24,75 inches scales and rg's are 25,5 inches scale. ESP's might have some models with a 25,5 inches scales and slimmer necks.


----------



## Wuuthrad

JimF said:


> I'm confused with Heafy's guitars, as he said to look out for something different, or words to that effect last year. And then comes out with a guitar that's been made for 50 years. I get it that it has chambering and a different heel, but I'm a little disappointed. Then again I'm wanting a LP that plays like an RG so I'm always going ot be disappointed!



Not quite all the way there, but if you haven’t already, check out the Les Paul CM or Les Paul Axcess:


----------



## JimF

Wuuthrad said:


>



Now _THAT_ is nice! Two output jacks as well? Looks exciting


----------



## Zado

mlp187 said:


> @soliloquy just a guess, but i don’t think anybody likes their site. IMO, their UI is a shit show that I believe any average user would find aggravating.
> Every time I go there looking for something I leave in frustration.


Problem with Schecter is not their site, but their models overload. Too much stuff.


----------



## soliloquy

JimF said:


> I'm confused with Heafy's guitars, as he said to look out for something different, or words to that effect last year. And then comes out with a guitar that's been made for 50 years. I get it that it has chambering and a different heel, but I'm a little disappointed. Then again I'm wanting a LP that plays like an RG so I'm always going ot be disappointed!



it isnt exactly a reissue of an existing model. Though, yes, the Les Paul Customs have existed since the 50's, and they are very consistent with their specs (for good reason. they are timeless and seems to have gotten the job done perfectly the first time around. Why fix something if it isn't broken?). But with Heafy's model, it is coming with a thinner neck, a set-thru neck, a different headstock, and pickups. 

The combo of that isn't done before. 

Though I do appreciate the set-thru neck, I dont like the thinner necks, so this isn't for me, particularly. But it is a timeless and classy guitar.


----------



## JimF

I'll give you that, it is one of the nicer Les Pauls.


----------



## ThunderMoose

Who has been screaming for Schecter?
I just saw this and I think it is hot!


----------



## possumkiller

ThunderMoose said:


> Who has been screaming for Schecter?
> I just saw this and I think it is hot!


Finally some nice fucking inlays.


----------



## josh1




----------



## manu80

This with a headstock please


----------



## InfinityCollision

Hey we should do a group buy for some of those!!!


----------



## Hollowway

josh1 said:


>



this may be a hot take, but nobody does Chinese guitars 3x their value better than Legator. Jesus, those look like the $350 NK things (which, admittedly, are good for the money) on reverb. But something tells me these will cost $900+


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> this may be a hot take, but nobody does Chinese guitars 3x their value better than Legator



Strandberg has entered the chat.


----------



## ixlramp

A better image. I love these Spectres.
https://legatorguitars.com/collections/ghost/products/spectre7
https://legatorguitars.com/collections/ghost/products/spectre8


----------



## manu80

FTFY


----------



## groverj3

InfinityCollision said:


> Hey we should do a group buy for some of those!!!


Beat me to it. +100 points to @InfinityCollision


----------



## MaxOfMetal

manu80 said:


> FTFY
> View attachment 89924


----------



## Davsco872

That Snapper headstock looks terrible to me. Not sure why ESP relegated the M-1 style NY modified Strat headstock to the US models only.


----------



## ixlramp

The 34" scale full-range Touchguitars U8 base model tapping instrument has had its design and manufacture altered to lower its cost. But before you get too excited, it is still very much a high-end instrument.
It also now has the option of an amusingly ironic 'pick'guard (tapguard?).
This is a right-hand instrument, the controls are moved to be be reachable in the low-slung-high-angle tapping playing position.
https://www.touchguitars.com/models-specs/u8basic/
https://www.touchguitars.com/u8-daphne-blue-satin/


----------



## josh1




----------



## MaxOfMetal

Woah, that's an ugly proto-Tele.


----------



## josh1

MaxOfMetal said:


> Woah, that's an ugly proto-Tele.


And it's 1200 bucks.


----------



## possumkiller

josh1 said:


> And it's 1200 bucks.


We should do an SSO group buy so I can get one for 1100.


----------



## feraledge

possumkiller said:


> We should do an SSO group buy so I can get one for 1100.


There’s already like 23 people who put money down for your sig.


----------



## diagrammatiks

MaxOfMetal said:


> Woah, that's an ugly proto-Tele.



ehhh. I think it actually looks ok. But I can’t imagine a world where I buy that over the charvel.


----------



## josh1

I like the Legators I've had, quite a lot. But those 3 guitars are 1,200 dollars. For a couple more hundred I can get a new Prestige or a nice Schecter. Personally, I think the Legators are a little too high. For 499 you can get the new Cutlas with a roasted neck, locking tuners, and it looks better IMO.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## soul_lip_mike

View attachment 90288


View attachment 90289

View attachment 90290


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yoooo that mirror V is actually slick.


----------



## Mathemagician

soul_lip_mike said:


> View attachment 90288
> 
> 
> View attachment 90289
> 
> View attachment 90290
> 
> 
> View attachment 90291



Oh catfish. Which artist asked Jackson to make anything neat?


----------



## Matt08642

soul_lip_mike said:


> View attachment 90288


----------



## manu80

what's that mirror KV ?USA ?
wish they could reissue a quicksilver V like the elite series....


----------



## soul_lip_mike

manu80 said:


> what's that mirror KV ?USA ?
> wish they could reissue a quicksilver V like the elite series....


Those ones were posted on the Chondro Facebook group as their NAMM one off customs.


----------



## josh1

Jackson need to make more Warriors. They're legitimately one of the most badass guitars.


----------



## groverj3

soul_lip_mike said:


> View attachment 90288
> 
> 
> View attachment 90289
> 
> View attachment 90290
> 
> 
> View attachment 90291


Hell yeah.

If these are only the ones that Chondro ordered then perhaps there's more eye candy coming.

Still holding out hope that they're doing a custom shop run of Loomis 7 string soloists, because that would mean that a pro series is likely coming later this year or next.


----------



## Wuuthrad

josh1 said:


>



Makes me kinda nauseous, like I couldn’t keep down my scrambled eggs & toast with blueberry preserves after a big night out on the town...yoikes!


----------



## DeepSixed

Dave Mustaine Gibson/Kramer video:


----------



## BigViolin

groverj3 said:


> Still holding out hope that they're doing a custom shop run of Loomis 7 string soloists, because that would mean that a pro series is likely coming later this year or next.



This is the way.


----------



## Blurillaz




----------



## groverj3

BigViolin said:


> This is the way.


There have the be at least 10s of people, myself included that would order one right now if they announced it.


----------



## Spicypickles

Those all look like garbage, apart from the one that looks exactly like his deans


----------



## Matt08642

Blurillaz said:


> View attachment 90598
> View attachment 90599
> View attachment 90600
> View attachment 90601



These Gibson models look very no-frills, but in a gross kinda cheap way like a $99 LTD guitar though. I'm guessing $5k


----------



## odibrom

Blurillaz said:


> View attachment 90600



Have everyone noticed the 2 extra dots at the bridge, one on each side of the "E" strings' end PINs? I'm betting on 2 BRIDGE DOCTOR solutions built in to get the top stable.

I could also be totally wrong here, I'm just speculating... what say you?


----------



## xzacx

odibrom said:


> Have everyone noticed the 2 extra dots at the bridge, one on each side of the "E" strings' end PINs? I'm betting on 2 BRIDGE DOCTOR solutions built in to get the top stable.
> 
> I could also be totally wrong here, I'm just speculating... what say you?



All CF-100s have those. Few other models have them too, like J160s and J185s.


----------



## soliloquy

Blurillaz said:


> View attachment 90598
> View attachment 90599
> View attachment 90600
> View attachment 90601


with Gibson losing zakk Wylde, they needed a metal icon, and Mustaine fits just right. But why would they make an uglier guitar than his previous guitars? Jackson y2kv would have been relatively easy to mold his Gibson around, but they chose otherwise.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soliloquy said:


> with Gibson losing zakk Wylde, they needed a metal icon, and Mustaine fits just right. But why would they make an uglier guitar than his previous guitars? Jackson y2kv would have been relatively easy to mold his Gibson around, but they chose otherwise.



Not sure why it's Gibson choosing anything, MegaDave has always been the one calling the shots on his guitars. 

I also don't think Wylde had anything to do with this. That was like five or six years ago.


----------



## odibrom

xzacx said:


> All CF-100s have those. Few other models have them too, like J160s and J185s.



So you're saying those guitars have those dots, the bridge doctor things or both...?


----------



## xzacx

odibrom said:


> So you're saying those guitars have those dots, the bridge doctor things or both...?



The dots. I don't think Gibson was putting out guitars in the '50s that necessitated Bridge Doctors (which didn't exist until the '80s) straight from the factory.


----------



## odibrom

xzacx said:


> The dots. I don't think Gibson was putting out guitars in the '50s that necessitated Bridge Doctors (which didn't exist until the '80s) straight from the factory.



So the dots are just an aesthetic thing?...


----------



## ThomasUV777

Blurillaz said:


> View attachment 90598
> View attachment 90599
> View attachment 90600
> View attachment 90601



Waw, those look surprisingly shit. I'd be all over the black flying V with the banana headstock from the Gibson-Mustaine video tho.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I just wanna know how the heck Dave Mustaine still has that much hair at his age when here I am having gone bald at 24 lol


----------



## manu80

Saw that too. Headstock looks a bit off...
https://www.guitarworld.com/news/ki...his-dream-guitar-the-yin-yang-signature-model


----------



## groverj3

thebeesknees22 said:


> I just wanna know how the heck Dave Mustaine still has that much hair at his age when here I am having gone bald at 24 lol


When he grows a beard it's pretty white.

I'm 31 and I'm pretty sure I'll be grayer/have more white hair than him in a couple years.


----------



## Wc707

groverj3 said:


> When he grows a beard it's pretty white.
> 
> I'm 31 and I'm pretty sure I'll be grayer/have more white hair than him in a couple years.



Im 31 as well and ill be in the same boat


----------



## Louis Cypher

manu80 said:


> Saw that too. Headstock looks a bit off...
> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/ki...his-dream-guitar-the-yin-yang-signature-model
> 
> View attachment 90721



That is such a lovely guitar but I cant get in to the Kiesel headstocks either, maybe it will grow on me coz otherwise its gorgeous


Lovely message from Jason at the end of the video

Kiesel in-depth look video too

(apologies if these have already been posted thread is tl:dr)


----------



## technomancer

Honestly I love the guitar but listening to Jeff's typical bullshit almost killed my GAS


----------



## manu80

Then... vengeance


----------



## Spicypickles

Those actually look great, better than the mustaine sig


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spicypickles said:


> Those actually look great, better than the mustaine sig



I still like the Gibson offerings, but these absolutely smoke the original VMNT. They fixed that weird half-body bevel.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spicypickles said:


> Those actually look great, better than the mustaine sig



It's almost like MegaDave is the problem.


----------



## Mathemagician

manu80 said:


> Then... vengeance
> View attachment 90778



Running against all the scripture of SSO, I’d buy that even without them reversing the headstock. Full on no-problemo with this new line.


----------



## Surveyor 777

I've never been a Dean fan but those look great. They look mean.


----------



## Blurillaz

Man, if the black V didn't have binding it would be an instabuy. I was surprised by the quality of the Sanders V, hopefully these are good as well.


----------



## Glades

Love the black V in the middle, especially the white binding around the body and neck. Very sleek, classy and METAL. Might end up with one of these


----------



## feraledge

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's almost like MegaDave is the problem.


I don't see how that could be the case. Ever. Or at all.


----------



## groverj3

feraledge said:


> I don't see how that could be the case. Ever. Or at all.


I remember getting a guitar world magazine in high school with a CD that featured Dave showing off this bad boy and playing some riffs from The System Has Failed.

What a "United Abomination" that design was.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.deanguitars.com/product?id=zeroseletflbcb
https://www.deanguitars.com/product?id=zeroselfflchb









Not surprised the Zero was coming as well.

I'd love to see them do a 22-fret Zero now that the design isnt being held back by Mustaine. But the chances of that are...well... Zero. 

EDIT: And because SSO has a huge boner over them; these new Dean not-Mustaine-Sigs all have SS frets.


----------



## groverj3

manu80 said:


> Then... vengeance
> View attachment 90778


These do look great. Aside from the control layout.

I'm always confused because the only control I ever really need to reach while playing is the selector switch, and that's usually the hardest one to reach.


----------



## bigcupholder

groverj3 said:


> These do look great. Aside from the control layout.
> 
> I'm always confused because the only control I ever really need to reach while playing is the selector switch, and that's usually the hardest one to reach.


I'm always in awe of people who can play and adjust the volume at the same time. Last time I tried to do a volume swell at rehearsal I flubbed the note, switched pickups accidentally and then turned the volume off completely.

Now that I have a Helix every adjustment to my sound is done with my feet, including a volume pedal.


----------



## mogar

Holy shit that single hum Dean V is literally right in my strike zone. Might have to get my first Dean...


----------



## possumkiller

manu80 said:


> Then... vengeance
> View attachment 90778


Fuck man! If that single hum version had a reverse pointy ESP headstock it would be perfect!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I will say the thing I like about the Zero is that it reminds me of the LAG Phil Campbell sig that never got released state-side.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

https://www.sullyguitars.com/preorder

New Sully Conspiracy series!! Already ordered the Strawberry Milk Stardust myself. There's also a promo code for if you decide to purchase full price.


----------



## Hollowway

FromTheMausoleum said:


> View attachment 90865
> https://www.sullyguitars.com/preorder
> 
> New Sully Conspiracy series!! Already ordered the Strawberry Milk Stardust myself. There's also a promo code for if you decide to purchase full price.



I'd love one of the strawberry milk ones, but I really wish they came in 7s (or even 8s) because I just don't need any more sixxers. I do like that Sully has some cool instruments, and they're way cheaper than a lot of similar Asian factory made guitars.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Hollowway said:


> I'd love one of the strawberry milk ones, but I really wish they came in 7s (or even 8s) because I just don't need any more sixxers. I do like that Sully has some cool instruments, and they're way cheaper than a lot of similar Asian factory made guitars.


7 string Conspiracy series Stardusts should be on the summer run or the following run! My custom Sully being built right now is one of the prototypes.


----------



## USMarine75

Any Koch lovers here...

... know when the Koch Tweed is coming out?


----------



## Matt08642

manu80 said:


> Then... vengeance
> View attachment 90778



These honestly all look awesome


----------



## Louis Cypher




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I might have to try those Sully things sometime, the supernova is the best star shape I've ever seen. Like the Anchang Star is great but it just doesn't get it perfect like that supernova shape.

Edit: Anyone see these go up? I was on sweetwater looking around and I found this.






https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/E7ApocRR--schecter-e-7-apocalypse-electric-guitar-red-reign


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I really hate the Dean Dimes with Graphics. They look like awful stickers. There is no way anybody would pay over $3,000 for a Dean Concrete Sledge if it wasn't a Dimebag. Thing is hideous.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soul_lip_mike said:


> I really hate the Dean Dimes with Graphics. They look like awful stickers. There is no way anybody would pay over $3,000 for a Dean Concrete Sledge if it wasn't a Dimebag. Thing is hideous.



I feel the same way about those Jacksons with the giant "P" inlay. Though, I suppose if my name was Pete or Paul or something I'd think differently.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

MaxOfMetal said:


> I feel the same way about those Jacksons with the giant "P" inlay



Haha touche!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

soul_lip_mike said:


> I really hate the Dean Dimes with Graphics. They look like awful stickers. There is no way anybody would pay over $3,000 for a Dean Concrete Sledge if it wasn't a Dimebag. Thing is hideous.


Dean REALLY needs to stop with the graphics. Unfortunately they're known for it and people buy them so they keep doing it. One of my Deans has tribal graphics. As much as I used to hate it it's grown on me and I no longer want it repainted.

That being said I hate graphics and I wish Dean would knock it off


----------



## Seabeast2000

soul_lip_mike said:


> I really hate the Dean Dimes with Graphics. They look like awful stickers. There is no way anybody would pay over $3,000 for a Dean Concrete Sledge if it wasn't a Dimebag. Thing is hideous.


It's obscene


----------



## Wuuthrad

bigcupholder said:


> I'm always in awe of people who can play and adjust the volume at the same time. Last time I tried to do a volume swell at rehearsal I flubbed the note, switched pickups accidentally and then turned the volume off completely.
> 
> Now that I have a Helix every adjustment to my sound is done with my feet, including a volume pedal.



It’s not too hard if you use a sort of classical, lute or fingerstyle R-hand technique, with the pinky resting below the 1st string, where the volume knob acts as kind of a rest for the finger.

If you use any different picking technique I imagine it would be quite a bit harder!


----------



## feraledge

Wuuthrad said:


> It’s not too hard if you use a sort of classical, lute or fingerstyle R-hand technique, with the pinky resting below the 1st string, where the volume knob acts as kind of a rest for the finger.
> 
> If you use any different picking technique I imagine it would be quite a bit harder!


How my lute style finally paid off for me.


----------



## Wuuthrad

feraledge said:


> How my lute style finally paid off for me.





I really have no idea how people “accidentally” hit the volume knob...

It’s like they’re grating Parmesan cheese or something?


----------



## AboutBlank

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Dean REALLY needs to stop with the graphics.



And Ed Hardy should stop producing.




> Unfortunately they're known for it *and people buy them* so they keep doing it.



Seems like tastes do differ.


----------



## FrashyFroo

FromTheMausoleum said:


> View attachment 90865
> https://www.sullyguitars.com/preorder
> 
> New Sully Conspiracy series!! Already ordered the Strawberry Milk Stardust myself. There's also a promo code for if you decide to purchase full price.



Where are these made? Love the stardust shape.


----------



## bigcupholder

Wuuthrad said:


> I really have no idea how people “accidentally” hit the volume knob...
> 
> It’s like they’re grating Parmesan cheese or something?


I can't play a strat without randomly turning the volume up and down. I rest my hand on the bridge, so that I can slide it forward slightly to be palm muting and back slightly to not mute. I don't think that's at all an unusual way to play, especially for more modern styles with lots of palm muting. Other guitars with the volume knob a decent distance from the bridge pickup are obviously not an issue though.


----------



## Wuuthrad

bigcupholder said:


> I can't play a strat without randomly turning the volume up and down. I rest my hand on the bridge, so that I can slide it forward slightly to be palm muting and back slightly to not mute. I don't think that's at all an unusual way to play, especially for more modern styles with lots of palm muting. Other guitars with the volume knob a decent distance from the bridge pickup are obviously not an issue though.



 
Of course it’s not unusual to “shred” cheese...
 

(Tough crowd I guess, sheesh!)


----------



## John

FrashyFroo said:


> Where are these made? Love the stardust shape.



Sully's conspiracy series guitars are made in South Korea.


----------



## Mathemagician

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CMcu-2ZrHvM/?igshid=gl1xqohefgod

From Jackson’s Instagram. Nice to see them from a few angles with some decent playing.


----------



## Bearitone

FromTheMausoleum said:


> View attachment 90865
> https://www.sullyguitars.com/preorder
> 
> New Sully Conspiracy series!! Already ordered the Strawberry Milk Stardust myself. There's also a promo code for if you decide to purchase full price.


I feel these belong in the Mystery Mobile lol. Almost cool, I just don’t like that upper horn


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

yall see the epi explorer with a floyd and a contoured heel for 800 fat ones 


bc that kicks the shit out of everything else on the market 

even if it has Brendan Small's signature on the front


----------



## Mathemagician

TheBolivianSniper said:


> yall see the epi explorer with a floyd and a contoured heel for 800 fat ones
> 
> 
> bc that kicks the shit out of everything else on the market
> 
> even if it has Brendan Small's signature on the front



Only seen a few pics, but if the finish is “grey” then I want it. If it has a green-ish tint like some of the schecter mach series do then hard pass. It does have a great spec list especially with that bound FB.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Looks cool but I would feel icky playing an Epiphone.


----------



## Bodes

soul_lip_mike said:


> Looks cool but I would feel icky playing an Epiphone.



Why? A good guitar is a good guitar despite what the headstock says, right?
Unless you are coming from a moral ground of them not paying their Chinese workers a fair wage. That would be ok then.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Bodes said:


> Why? A good guitar is a good guitar despite what the headstock says, right?
> Unless you are coming from a moral ground of them not paying their Chinese workers a fair wage. That would be ok then.



That’s precisely why. Also the quality of Gibson vs Epiphone, ESP vs Ltd, etc.


----------



## gunshow86de

Looks good to me? 


They gave Emily Wolfe a signature model too. Pretty cool to see.


----------



## manu80

last epiphones are really good. the mastodon/judaspriest sig were really good, the 2020 line up is also very well made. And for ESP, to me , by multiplicating series with high end ltd, E-2, or esp with high prices, can't justify those prices which are too close to each other, same for ibanez.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

While it's cool to FINALLY see a new BS sig (been waiting for yeeeeAARS), I'm disappointed we'll (probably) never see the Snowhorse or Nighthorse, since AS keeps fucking over Brendon and Metalocalypse.












I guess the new sig is cool too, but a little disappointed he didn't stick with the reverse headstock.

And i'll be honest I think the new Emily Wolfe sig looks cooler than the Ghosthorse.


----------



## USMarine75

soul_lip_mike said:


> Looks cool but I would feel icky playing an Epiphone.



Right this way sir...

https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?whats-new/posts/1470040/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www-guitarworld-com.cdn.amp....com/news/epiphone-unveils-made-in-usa-casino

The first electric in the new USA Epi line.


----------



## feraledge

That explorer looks sick as hell. The 24 frets looks a little wonky, but otherwise, it’s pretty damn sick and probably too sick to pass up.
Basically the faded blue jeans finish and a 1000 series Floyd!?! Sick.


----------



## Jeff

gunshow86de said:


> Looks good to me?
> 
> 
> They gave Emily Wolfe a signature model too. Pretty cool to see.




Dude, Emily Wolfe kicks ass. I love her style.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

USMarine75 said:


> Right this way sir...
> 
> https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?whats-new/posts/1470040/



I'm guessing that's tongue in cheek unless you incorrectly linked something on that site I'm supposed to view.


----------



## beerandbeards

feraledge said:


> That explorer looks sick as hell. The 24 frets looks a little wonky, but otherwise, it’s pretty damn sick and probably too sick to pass up.
> Basically the faded blue jeans finish and a 1000 series Floyd!?! Sick.



sir if what you say is true, that guitar needs to be tested and quarantined until results are received.


----------



## feraledge

beerandbeards said:


> sir if what you say is true, that guitar needs to be tested and quarantined until results are received.


I’m willing to take on this responsibility. Our future depends on it.


----------



## Zhysick

Only thing I don't like about the new Brendon signature is the wide as fuck nut... An R5!! That should be illegal! That's already (old) 7 string territory dude...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zhysick said:


> Only thing I don't like about the new Brendon signature is the wide as fuck nut... An R5!! That should be illegal! That's already (old) 7 string territory dude...


Interested..


----------



## Wuuthrad

Zhysick said:


> Only thing I don't like about the new Brendon signature is the wide as fuck nut... An R5!! That should be illegal! That's already (old) 7 string territory dude...




Pretty tasty nut I’d say!

I do like to play more than 2 strings at once, on occasion... thick digits and all.

(More room for the R and L hand to get busy!)



-edit-

STOP THE PRESS! 24 FRETS ON A 628mm SCALE? TF?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

How the fuck did I just find out about this?








Spoiler


----------



## diagrammatiks

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How the fuck did I just find out about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I mean fuck it I'll buy anything shaped like a tele.


----------



## BigViolin

Available for one day only.


----------



## manu80

Metallic April fool silver color


----------



## StevenC

https://www.music-man.com/instruments/guitars/st-vincent-goldie

Yes!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The EBMM headstock actually looks pretty great in reverse.


----------



## broangiel

StevenC said:


> https://www.music-man.com/instruments/guitars/st-vincent-goldie
> 
> Yes!


St. Vincent played the gold one on SNL last night. It looked good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.epiphone.com/Guitar/EPI...y+Launch)&mc_cid=840481fdb2&mc_eid=245835c0ff


----------



## bigcupholder

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.epiphone.com/Guitar/EPI29X28/Jared-James-Nichols-Gold-Glory-Les-Paul-Custom/Double-Gold-Vintage-Aged?utm_source=Epiphone+Newsletter&utm_campaign=840481fdb2-4.6.21:+JJN+Gold+Glory+Launch&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d33e24a051-840481fdb2-[LIST_EMAIL_ID]&ct=t(4.6.21:+JJN+Gold+Glory+Launch)&mc_cid=840481fdb2&mc_eid=245835c0ff


Weird choice to stop the inlays at the 15th fret, but otherwise I like it. The world doesn't need more subtle differences in LP models. At least this is unique.


----------



## manu80

This with just a humbucker would be awesome, like the joe perry gibson


----------

